# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Žene su muzare a bebe komad sitisnutog mesa????

## summerhill3005

Nisam sigurna je li ovo dobro mjesto za početi temu, ukoliko nije, neka netko premjesti. Uglavnom, danas sam naišla na ovaj članak i mislim da je apsolutno nevjerojatan i čitajući njega i brojne komentare ispod istoga, potpuno mi je jasno zašto sve manje žena doji, smatra dojenje nečim odvratnim itd. Do sada sam smatrala autoricu teksta educiranom ženom, možda mi je nešto promaknulo...nemam pojma, ali ovaj članak mi je prestrašan čak i ako izuzmemo pretjerivanje i isto pripišemo autoričinom stilu pisanja... Ne znam, ovakvi stavovi sa toliko gađenja i podrške prema istima su meni osobno odvratni  :Sad:  http://www.rudan.info/muzare/

----------


## orcha

Tuzno i nevjerovatno koliko zena moze zeni biti najveci neprijatelj... Ne zauzimam strane jer sam majka koja nije dojila i je dojila pa shvacam majke koje jesu i nisu dojile. Nedavno sam citala vrlo ruzne postove i osude na dr portalu o zenama nedojiljama upravo od majki koje doje... Mislim da je pogresno raditi podjelu na ove dve grupe. Vise je rijec o tome kakav si covijek bez obzira na ne-dojenje. Naisla sam i na jaaako puno predrasuda na obje strane. Jedno je sigurno. Absolutno nitko mi ne moze reci da nisam povezana sa prvim djetetom jer nije dojen jer je on moje sve i dr gluposti po studijama( ne znam cijim i gdje radjeno tj na kojoj djeci) da bi treba biti debel, bolezljiv, manje inteligentan, emocionalno zakinut i sl..... A za curicu koja je dojena da je razmazena i neodgojena koja ne vidi dalje od cike i majke.. MA DAJ MOLIM TE!!!

----------


## orcha

Vise bi se trebalo usmjeriti na nasilje u obiteljima posebno djeci jer ona to dozivljavaju i ka dojena i ne dojena... Vise znaci kako i koliko kvalitetnog vremena roditelji posvecuju djeci, sta djeca mogu uciti i nauciti od roditelja. Radimo li sa njima na samopouzdanju i samostalnosti, poticemo li ih na ucenje kroz igruKako i koliko kvaliteno hranimo djecu po pitanje dohrane.... Pruzamo li im dovoljno razumne bezuvjetne ljubavi ali isto tako za njihovo dobro postaviti bariere sta se smije i moze i to bez upotrebe sibe... Kakvi smo mi prvo ka osobe ka ljudi???

----------


## orcha

Voljela bih vidjeti tko bi se usudio da svrsta mene ka majku i moju djecu i obitelj u neke steteotipe, tablice, ocekivanja kada ti isti ljudi ne poznaju ni mene ni moju obitelj. Prvo dijete na rodjeno hitanim carskim zbog usiljenog neprirodnog induciranog poroda i nedojen zbog pravila KBCa (prijatelj djece)neonatologije di je dijete moglo biti dojeno samo 3 puta dnevno i naviklo na bocu u ostala hranjnja u 24 sata koja su bila tocno  svaka 3 sata. Maleni bi bio gladan svake dve ure i drzali ga gladnog u neizdrzivom vrisku do tocno 3. ure di je on vec umoran od placa i gladi zaspa i nije htio sisati. Pa razrezali vrh boce skaricama da ga nahrane .. Pa ga dobijes na grudi uspavanog i sitog a na sam pogled prsi vriska i gura se od mene do te mjere da bi dobiva konvulzije..... I to ti sve prizna sestra sa odjela... I zato bi ja po tablicama trebala svoje dijete voljeti manje.. Iako na adu uvijek bio sicusan, nikad bolestan u ovih 16 mj( curio mu nosic par dana jednom)a o ljubavi i privrzenosti i njegovoj inteligenciji da ne pricam ...  :Smile:   :Smile:  curica je rodjena normalnim porodom i dojena, je malo jaca na kilazi ali je to ok. Imala vise raznih viroza i upala uha u ovih par mj.. Nije razmazena ni neodgojena ...ima tek 3mj... Jednako ih volim, jednako vodim brigu o njima, jednako cu ih zdravo hraniti, jednako cu im pruziti svoju bezuvjetno ljubav ali isto tako postaviti granice.

----------


## Lili75

Nisam imala pojma da je Rudanica ovoliko prošvikala....

----------


## orcha

Daleko od toga da nisam savrsena i da ka covijek radim greske ali se trudim napraviti 100% u svemu sta je u mojoj mogucnosti. I zato ne zelim osudjivati druge drage zene majke i svrstavati ih u tablice, statistike, opceprihvatljive obrasce... Jako me rastuzuju ovakve stvari i cini mi se da se svodi na to koja grupa zena ce kome dokazati da su bolji roditelji.. Nitko ne pita kakvi smo ka ljudi???

----------


## orcha

Iskreno sam razocarana u drustvo koje toliko gura dojenje da bi pri pogledu na majku koja hrani svoje djete na javnom mjesto tesko osudjivalo ka nesto neprirodno i bolesno..!! Kako moze biti gadljivo vidjeti majku da drzi dijete u narucju prislonjeno na prsi???? Dok je sve vise opscene zenske golotinje u medijima i internetu i to je ok?!

----------


## orcha

Da bi ista babetina u parku djelila pamet kako sam nemajka jer dijete hranim na bocu( izdojeno moje mlijeko kod sina) da bi za drugu zenu komentirala ma kako ju nije sram pokazivat cice u parku i dojiti gdje ima druge male djece...

----------


## orcha

Najlakse je cini se biti roditelj tudjoj djeci i nalaziti mane u drugih majki. Kao i Rudanica u svom tekstu svatko je savrsen roditelj za sebe i svoju djecu i misli da zna najvise i najbolje.

----------


## orcha

A ovaj silan dug moj post odgovor na grozne komentare i prepirke zena i majki na tekst Rudanice... Stvarno kakvi smo mi to ljudi a ponajvise zene i majke?!?!?!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

zna se da Rudanica ima osebujni stil kojem je osnova pretjerivanje 
unatoč stilu ovdje je falila ceo fudbal
ali čudi me da se netko registrira na forum samo da bi linkao taj članak

----------


## orcha

I voljela bih vidjeti tko bi se usudio da mi ista kaze a jos manje zabrani da svoje dijete drzim u narucju ili na prsi i nahranim po potrebi????!!! A sta vise citam ovakve i slicne tekstove sve sam manje razocarana i tuzna i sve vise bijesna..

----------


## orcha

I nije vise pitanje sarkazma i preuvelucanja i tko zna cega u bilo kojim tekstovima na obje strane vec cista zloca nezadovoljnih isfrustriranih zena... Pa oplali jedna po drugoj da se radujemo tudjoj nevolji.. Prestrasno!!

----------


## orcha

Di su nestali susjecanje, podrska, razumjevanje...pomaganje zene zeni ka majci, sestri, prijateljici... Zar u ovom svijetu punom pizdarija jos jedna drugoj vise otezavamo i najvise osudjujemo... Zato i je moj rvi porod prosa kako je prosa. Jer sam medicinskom osoblju bila samo jos jedna muzara koja ce istisnut komad usranog i kmecavog mesa...

----------


## orcha

Jer nazalost tekst Rudanice nije samo njeno osobno misljenje vec i vecinski stav drustva .... Da li je moguce uz ovakvo misljenje promijeniti nase drustvo i omoguciti zeni da rodi i doji svoje djetesce sa duznim postovanjem????

----------


## orcha

Zar je biti majkom postalo toliko gadljivo, neprirodno,bolesno, necasno i bezvrijedno, omalozavano??? Zar je biti dobrom majkom i voljeti uvjetovano da li si ili nisi dojila svoje djetesce????

----------


## gita75

Daj prestani pretjerivati.
Ako ti se ne bendisuje autorica ne čitaj!

----------


## cvijeta73

i sroči misli u jedan post  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

zena citala komentare ispod teksta pa se nervirala u vise postova.

i potpisujem alex.

----------


## Peterlin

> zna se da Rudanica ima osebujni stil kojem je osnova pretjerivanje 
> unatoč stilu ovdje je falila ceo fudbal
> ali čudi me da se netko registrira na forum samo da bi linkao taj članak


Tak je.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Meni je totalno bezveze otvarati topic i nadugačko i naširoko raspravljati o tako bezveznom blogu Rudanice.
Ne zaslužuje ni jedan dodatan milimetar internet prostora.
Moj odabir je bio - ignore. Jer ne zaslužuje ništa više od toga

----------


## Peterlin

Pa naravno!

MIslim da je naše vrijeme dovoljno dragocjeno da bi ga rasipali na internetsko smeće.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sad razumijem zasto su neke zene zakonom zastitile dojenje.

----------


## Uh-puh

Ma meni ovo smjesno. Apsolutno se ne osjecam pogodjenom :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ipsravak *zemlje  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

> Ma meni ovo smjesno. Apsolutno se ne osjecam pogodjenom


bogme ni ja.
ne znam zašto bi se ja trebala osjećati pogođeno nekakvim tekstom koji je napisao meni netko nepoznat.
i ne razumijem čemu ova tema.
da se sad kolektivno zgražamo nad tekstom?

----------


## bijelko

> Meni je totalno bezveze otvarati topic i nadugačko i naširoko raspravljati o tako bezveznom blogu Rudanice.
> Ne zaslužuje ni jedan dodatan milimetar internet prostora.
> Moj odabir je bio - ignore. Jer ne zaslužuje ništa više od toga


x

----------


## vikki

> Ma meni ovo smjesno. Apsolutno se ne osjecam pogodjenom


X!
Ne kužim zašto se orcha toliko uzrujala. Ja s guštom "vadim sisu" u svakoj prilici ovih mjeseci i uopće mi ne smeta što će me Rudanica ili tko god nazvati muzarom.

----------


## orcha

I ja sa gustom dojim svoje dijete ali mi idu na k******* vise komentari okoline i drustva i nazalost internet je posta stvarnost i sadasnjost. Niste shvatile.. Nije problem u Rudanici vec u zadrtom drustvu u kojem zivimo i sta x ljudi misli isto ka i ona i sta je najtuznije mahom zene. I sve dok mi smo flegma prema tome nista se nece promijeniti! Pa se pitamo zasto sve vise zena ne doji...

----------


## orcha

I pisem u vise postova jer pisem sa mobitela sa limitiranim tekstom  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

Ako vam je tako već gušt groziti se, ima ovaj tekst i nastavak.

----------


## pomikaki

> I sve dok mi smo flegma prema tome nista se nece promijeniti! Pa se pitamo zasto sve vise zena ne doji...


Za mene je suprotno. Sve mi je postalo puno lakše kad sam izbacila iz glave potrebu da uopće odgovaram na bilo kakve komentare. Ne samo vezano uz dojenje već općenito uz brigu oko novorođenčeta.
Mislim konkretno na rl situacije, što se tiče forumskih rasprava ventilana je normalna stvar, ali se i meni čini da se previše uzbuđuješ.

----------


## IvanaR

> I sve dok mi smo flegma prema tome nista se nece promijeniti!


Pa, kad neko nema pametnija posla nego da se nervira što vidi ženu kako doji, neka mu/joj nek se nervira. To mu dođe ko prirodna selekcija.

----------


## Davor

Feminizam do danas nije konsolidirao stav oko dojenja. Ima podjednako feministica koje mrze obitelj i muškarce, a podržavaju dojenje, kao i onih što jednako mrze obitelj, muškarce i dojenje. Sad znamo gdje je Rudan.

----------


## orcha

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Hm...Davor, feminizam=mrziti obitelj, M,...?
Malo si falio sa terminom. Nisu to feministice. To su mrziteljice.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Hm...Davor, feminizam=mrziti obitelj, M,...?
> Malo si falio sa terminom. Nisu to feministice. To su mrziteljice.


x

i to neke uglavnom nepostojeće.

----------


## *mamica*

Ja uopće ne znam zašto bi dojenje bilo predmet rasprave u feminizmu kada je to toliko jednostavna, normalna i prirodna stvar koja nema veze sa ženskim pravima, emancipacijom i slično. Ili ga barem ja tako doživljavam.

----------


## pomikaki

Ajme Davore  :lool:  a trećih nema, jelda?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja uopće ne znam zašto bi dojenje bilo predmet rasprave u feminizmu kada je to toliko jednostavna, normalna i prirodna stvar koja nema veze sa ženskim pravima, emancipacijom i slično. Ili ga barem ja tako doživljavam.


pa, čak mi se čini da bi se dalo  o ovome raspravljati. naročito u kontekstu propagiranja produženog i duuuugog dojenja. 
eventualno ne na ovom forumu  :lool:

----------


## tangerina

Koliko znam, to JE tema rasprave u feminizmu, odnosno postoje struje u feminizmu koje smatraju da je trenutno popularna propaganda dojenja na zahtjev, pa produženog, pa hrana nek bude organska i svježe spremljena itd. vratila žene u kuću i svela ih na ulogu majke, jer to je dosta posla, i podrazumijeva da (bar jedno vrijeme) žena sebe potpuno podredi potrebama djeteta.

----------


## pomikaki

ja osobno zastupam struju koja tvrdi da je u redu da žena sama odluči o tome

----------


## n.grace

> Ajme Davore  a trećih nema, jelda?


pa naravno da nema  :lool:

----------


## tangerina

i ja, tj svatko pronalazi neko svoje mjesto na tom kontinuumu koliko se dajem djetetu, a koliko se čuvam

samo hoću reći da je Davor u pravu da nisu jednoglasne, ne samo oko toga nego oko praktički bilo čega, nisu feministice borg  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

naravno da nisu jednoglasne, ali da redom mrze muškarce/majčinstvo/dojenje je stvarno bezvezna izjava

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> ja osobno zastupam struju koja tvrdi da je u redu da žena sama odluči o tome


naravno, ali isto tako moramo shvatiti da bez obzira na individualne odluke postoje društveni trendovi koji oblikuju naše ponašanje i odluke jerbo ne živimo u vakuumu.


ja ću bit kontra pa reć da je meni tekst čist' ok, da malo pogledamo stvari iz nekog drugog rakursa, zašto ne  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

> ja ću bit kontra pa reć da je meni tekst čist' ok, da malo pogledamo stvari iz nekog drugog rakursa, zašto ne


da se pridružim kontri  :Smile: .
mene tekst uopće nije zgrozio (možda zato jer imam i jedno odraslo dijete).
stil je stvarno brutalan (kao i svi tekstovi autorice), ali ne shvaćam ga niti doslovno niti osobno.

----------


## cvijeta73

meni tekst nije ok jer ne volim inače te crno-bijele varijante i poopćavanja, a ne volim ni ove mrgude kojima sve ide na živce, a tako rudanicu zamišljam, narogušenu i namrgođenu u tom bircu. 

e sad, moram priznati da sam sklonija shvatiti ovu struju feminizma koju spominje tangerina, nego onu koja tvrdi da je vrhunac feminizma dojenje i odabir načina rađanja.
to, ipak moram priznati da suštinski ne kontam. 
možda opet moje predrasude, al ona ina (ne naša ina nego ina may garkin il kako već) za mene nije feministica pa bog.

----------


## sasa

Slazem se sa jenn oko drustvenih trendova koji nas neminovno oblikuju- i sigurno nisu isprazne price mrziteljica obitelji da se trend osluskujuceg attacment roditeljstva vrlo cesto svodi na osluskujuce attachment majcinstvo- i da, to je jedan alat patrijarhata kojim se zena i dalje drzi podalje od pozicija moci. No tekst Vedrane Rudan je toliko pun projekcija, agresije, frustracije, ljutnje da ga ja naprosto ne mogu dozivjeti ozbiljno. Naprosto je jedan bezvezni, vulgarni, agresivni ispad.

----------


## n.grace

a vjerojatno agresijom pokušava riješiti svoje osobne demone i frustracije u vezi vlastitog roditeljstva, tako mi se bar čini

----------


## vertex

Ja ne mogu baš shvatit kako se to postaje slobodan uskraćivanjem adekvatne brige djeci. Naravno da se attachment roditeljstvo svede na attachment majčinstvo, kad je i dosad roditeljstvo većim dijelom majčinstvo. Ne znam gdje su ti oslobađajući efekti industrijske hrane i mlijeka u prahu? Moja je mama išla radit kad je nama bilo tri mjeseca, i nije nas dojila. Što naravno nije nagnalo mog tatu da ravnomjerno s njom podijeli brigu o kućanstvu i djeci. 
Problemi među odraslima se trebaju rješavati među odraslima.

----------


## pomikaki

> naravno, ali isto tako moramo shvatiti da bez obzira na individualne odluke postoje društveni trendovi koji oblikuju naše ponašanje i odluke jerbo ne živimo u vakuumu.


naravno  :Smile: 
uvijek postoji okolina koja nas na neki način oblikuje
feminizam kakav se meni sviđa uči ženu da bude dovoljno jaka i obrazovana da može učiniti izbor kakav ona smatra da joj odgovara

za mene je primjerice jednako neprihvatljivo prisiliti ženu da rodi ili da doji, kao što bi bilo neprihvatljivo natjerati je da abortira ili ne doji




> e sad, moram priznati da sam sklonija shvatiti ovu struju feminizma koju spominje tangerina, nego onu koja tvrdi da je vrhunac feminizma dojenje i odabir načina rađanja.


mislim da ta druga struja ne postoji 

ali img može biti feministica, zašto ne, ne znam zašto moje pravo da me ne iskasape dok rađam ne bi bilo žensko, ljudsko pravo?




> Ja ne mogu baš shvatit kako se to postaje slobodan uskraćivanjem adekvatne brige djeci. Naravno da se attachment roditeljstvo svede na attachment majčinstvo, kad je i dosad roditeljstvo većim dijelom majčinstvo. Ne znam gdje su ti oslobađajući efekti industrijske hrane i mlijeka u prahu?


ovakav je otprilike i moj stav prema Rudanicinom tekstu (njeni me tekstovi inače često razvesele, ako ništa drugo, i većinom mi je simpatična)
ako moja sloboda znači mlijeko u prahu (od kompanija koje - bit će zbog trendova - radije bojkotiram) i skrivanje od djeteta u wc-u, hoće li me usrećiti takva sloboda?

----------


## vertex

Uostalom, Rudanica je prije par godina napisala ovo:



> Najprije sam rodila sina, pa kćer. Moja je sreća bila neopisiva. Ljubila sam mala stopala onako kako to danas rade mame koje na ekranima reklamiraju dječja ulja, njuškala kosicu, gledala u bezuba usta i jedva čekala da se ispune zubićima, brojila sate bez njih, uživala kad bi mi liječnik produžio bolovanje, vukla se s njima po podu, navlačila pidžamice, gasila svjetlo, palila svjetlo, glumila Crvenkapicu, sve kozliće, mamu kozu veselu, mamu kozu tužnu... Čuvam njihove dječje knjige, mislila sam, kad jednom budem imala unuke, izvući ću stare knjige i opet se uvući u kožu vuka, koze, praščića, bake, lovca...


Sjećam se toga teksta jer mi ga je pokazala starija kolegica, vjerojatno isto željna unuka.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> Ja ne mogu baš shvatit kako se to postaje slobodan uskraćivanjem adekvatne brige djeci. Naravno da se attachment roditeljstvo svede na attachment majčinstvo, kad je i dosad roditeljstvo većim dijelom majčinstvo. Ne znam gdje su ti oslobađajući efekti industrijske hrane i mlijeka u prahu? Moja je mama išla radit kad je nama bilo tri mjeseca, i nije nas dojila. Što naravno nije nagnalo mog tatu da ravnomjerno s njom podijeli brigu o kućanstvu i djeci. 
> Problemi među odraslima se trebaju rješavati među odraslima.


Pa ja uopće nisam tako shvatila tekst.

Više kao da je u miljeu u kojem se raspravlja jesmo li nasilnici ako pitamo dijete želi li mrkvu ili brokulu i smijemo li dati djetetu špinat koji je ubran prije više od 2 sata legitimno ponekad se zapitati što to znači za nas kao osobe i kao žene.

----------


## Carmina406

Ja mislim da je autorica teksta kronicno nezadovoljna zivotom. Bas nevirujen da je lako zivit u njenoj kozi. Cim se probudi ustane na livu nogu, sve joj ide na zivce...ajme. Ako je nesto zeleno tribalo bi bit crveno, ako je crveno bolje bi bilo da je plavo. 
.....ili samo dobro glumi a mase joj pune budet...hmmmm
Whatever...moja je sisa i dalje vani
I mislim da je prekrasna... moja sisa,naravno

----------


## pomikaki

> Uostalom, Rudanica je prije par godina napisala ovo:
> 
> Sjećam se toga teksta jer mi ga je pokazala starija kolegica, vjerojatno isto željna unuka.


pokušavam baš naći jedan njen intervju u kojem diže svog muža u nebesa  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Ma ja sam se zapravo nadovezala na onaj tangerinin  post o feminizmu koji smatra da produženo dojenje, briga o špinatu i slično ponovno vezuju ženu za kuću.
Možemo se štošta zapitat i preispitivati, naravno. Ja bih rekla da je briga o zdravlju i zdravoj prehrani i inače malo prešla granice, ne odnosi se to samo na prehranu djece. Kako je napisala jedna psihologinja, nije zdravlje jedina potreba. 
A ovo jesmo li nasilnici ako pitamo hoće li mrkvu ili brokulu, sjećam se te rasprave, i ja sam i tada pisala da to sasvim drugačije shvaćam, odnosno ne tako doslovno. Možda zato što sam jednom čitala knjigu o dvoje misionara u kojoj smjerna misionarska žena kaže svom mužu: You bullied me into eating bananas for two months. I will never be bullied by you again!  :Grin: 
(On je smatrao da moraju jest banane da ne dobiju neku bolest, ne sjećam se koju, a njoj su bile odvratne.)

----------


## pomikaki

> Pa ja uopće nisam tako shvatila tekst.
> 
> Više kao da je u miljeu u kojem se raspravlja jesmo li nasilnici ako pitamo dijete želi li mrkvu ili brokulu i smijemo li dati djetetu špinat koji je ubran prije više od 2 sata legitimno ponekad se zapitati što to znači za nas kao osobe i kao žene.


ma da, sve bi mi prošlo samo da nema tog detalja kako su u njeno vrijeme žene birale mlijeko u prahu jer su htjele u roditeljstvo uključiti tate  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

a u nastavku, otvoreno pismo muzari, ide i korak dalje od dojenja - treba prestat rađat djecu uopće  :lool:

----------


## pomikaki

> a u nastavku, otvoreno pismo muzari, ide i korak dalje od dojenja - treba prestat rađat djecu uopće


e taj dio mi je bio puno bolji  :Smile:  uopće me nije nanervirao
nerađanje djece je sasvim u redu, nije u redu roditi ih pa se voditi svojim komforom pri odgoju
što sam sigurna da ona uopće ne čini, samo se iz prvog teksta može tako shvatiti.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Užas je njezina furka. Ošla skroz.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Daleko mi se više sviđala dok sam čitala o tvoru njezinog sina i zeku njezine kćeri.

----------


## sirius

> Ja ne mogu baš shvatit kako se to postaje slobodan uskraćivanjem adekvatne brige djeci. Naravno da se attachment roditeljstvo svede na attachment majčinstvo, kad je i dosad roditeljstvo većim dijelom majčinstvo. Ne znam gdje su ti oslobađajući efekti industrijske hrane i mlijeka u prahu? Moja je mama išla radit kad je nama bilo tri mjeseca, i nije nas dojila. Što naravno nije nagnalo mog tatu da ravnomjerno s njom podijeli brigu o kućanstvu i djeci. 
> Problemi među odraslima se trebaju rješavati među odraslima.


Meni je zapravo nesto drugo upalo u oci kad sam citala tekst.
ako se odmaknemo od stila pisanja, njezino razocarenje... Razocarenje kcerima svoje generacije.
feministice su radale kceri koje su obrazovane i neovisne u jednom trenutku odlucile postati najgora nocna mora njihovih majki. 
One su postale samostalne , i ne trebaju muskarca , ali onda su u jednom trenutku odlucile postati robovi ( po videnju rudanice) svoje djece. 
Ono sto bih se ja na njezinom mjestu pitala bilo bi : "zasto?"
zasto su te kceri odlucile raditi suprotno od svojih majki?
da li su zapravo dobile takav odgoj?
ili im je to falilo u djetinjstvu pa nadoknaduju?
da li je samo trend u pitanju?
ili svemir trazi ravnotezu?
mozda je zakasnjeli pubertet ( jer su u pubertetu sve smjele) pa se na ovaj nacin bune protiv roditeljica?
a onda jos... Kakva ce djeca od njih ispasti?
kao sto vidimo iz primjera djeca Rudanicine generacije su ispala suprotno od zelja i planova, ali mozda unuci/ unuke kakvi trebaju biti ? :D
a mozda budu jos gori...

----------


## *mamica*

A mene ni prvi tekst nije baš nanervirao. Shvatila sam to kao karikiranje situacije i to napisano na način da namjerno izazove baš ovakve reakcije. A Rudanica je uvijek takva, uvijek tako piše. Da je ovaj tekst napisala, lupam bezveze, Tanja Torbarina, već bih ga shvatila ozbiljnije.

A ovo što sam napisala da mislim da dojenje uopće ne bi trebalo biti predmet rasprave u feminizmu - nekako mislim da danas žene u svojoj želji da se što više emancipiraju, bježe od samih sebe i ne žele prihvatiti istinu - da naše sise jesu stvorene da bi dojile, a maternice su stvorene da bi nosile djecu. Ne vidim ništa loše u tome da ih ne upotrijebimo u te svrhe, svatko ima svoj odabir, to me ne tangira, ali i kod majke koja ne želi dojiti svoje dijete, mlijeko će nadoći kada ga rodi, htjela ona to ili ne. To je čista biologija, istina našeg tijela, ono za što ga je priroda namijenila, bilo to pravedno i feministički  :Grin:  ili ne.

Osobno prihvaćam sebe kao ženu, kao onu koja u našoj obitelji nosi, rađa i othranjuje djecu i priznajem da je samim time nešto veći teret roditeljstva na meni, barem dok se ne skinu sa sise. 

Da još bolje pojasnim svoje shvaćanje - ne mislim da one žene koje ne žele rađati ili dojiti, ne prihvaćaju sebe kao žene. Mislim da to čine one žene koje smatraju da ih rađanje i dojenje čine manje vrijednima i potčinjenima muškarcima.

----------


## vertex

sirius, ja nekako uopće ne doživljavam ovaj tekst kao neki njen osobni izričaj. Možda griješim, ali meni to izgleda kao predstava. Tim više što sam navlas iste misli već pročitala više puta od drugih autorica.

----------


## Zuska

Sirius, lajkam ti post!

A oko Rudanice, ona je prije svega performerica, ja ovaj njezin tekst, kao i mnoge druge, shvaćam kao performance. I to (iako ne samo) na tragu onoga što je Sirius napisala.

----------


## cvijeta73

ma naravno da je predstava, i ja je tako doživljavam. 

i, baš kao mamica, a uostalom i rudanica, koji puta se ipak pitam jel možemo biti skroz ravnopravne dok rađamo djecu?

----------


## Zuska

> koji puta se ipak pitam jel možemo biti skroz ravnopravne dok rađamo djecu?


A mogu li muškarci biti skroz ravnopravni dok ne rađaju djecu?  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Naravno da nas rađanje čini ranjivijima i izloženijima. Ali evo, bi li feministice tražile od homoseksualaca da se ipak ostave tog seksa s istim spolom, jer im to bitno umanjuje šanse u svijetu? Nije li ideja da ljudi, sa svim međusobnim razlikama, budu ravnopravni?

----------


## tangerina

> Ne znam gdje su ti oslobađajući efekti industrijske hrane i mlijeka u prahu?


pa, recimo da imaš neki vrlo odgovoran rukovodeći posao sa kojeg ćeš teško, i ne želiš, izostati duže od 6 mjeseci. A kad se vratiš, posao iziskuje česta putovanja, na npr 3-4-5 dana. Ne možeš baš dojiti uz to bez dodatka adaptiranog, zar ne? da ne govorim o npr. Americi gdje se na bilo koji posao moraš vratiti puno ranije ili bez istog ostaješ.
Hoću reći, dojenje ima i svoju komponentu odricanja od nekih stvari, privremeno. Što recimo jasno vidiš kad dojiš, a tako bi rado otišla s prijateljicama na par piva  :Smile: 

Naravno da je ok i zrelo reći "sad ću se na neko vrijeme odreći tih i tih stvari jer mi je to važno, a za ovo drugo ima i kasnije vremena", ali to ne znači da neka odricanja ne postoje.

----------


## tangerina

> feministice su radale kceri koje su obrazovane i neovisne u jednom trenutku odlucile postati najgora nocna mora njihovih majki. 
> One su postale samostalne , i ne trebaju muskarca , ali onda su u jednom trenutku odlucile postati robovi ( po videnju rudanice) svoje djece. 
> Ono sto bih se ja na njezinom mjestu pitala bilo bi : "zasto?"


ovo je meni interesantno pitanje. Nedavno sam gledala u seriji The good wife (totalno realan i dubokouman životni primjer  :Laughing: ) jednu mladu odvjetnicu kojoj je karijera taman krenula, odlično joj je išlo, ali se zaručila i odlučili biti stay at home mum. Pa ju je glavna junakinja pokušavala nagovorit da to ne čini, da će požalit, a ona je rekla nešto u stilu "to je razlika između tvoje i moje generacije, moja generacija ne misli da treba nešto dokazati"
ne znam je li to samo neka glupa holivudska floskula, ali mi se čini da je stvarno, npr, Rudanicinoj generaciji bila jasna slika feministkinje kao žene koja točno misli: to, to to i to. A da je danas sve skupa malo relativnije i razlikuju se mišljenja šta sve spada u slobodu žene. 
Glup primjer, ali krećući se u krugovima borkinja za ženska ljudska prava, ja sam nailazila na čudne reakcije na činjenicu da se kao hobijem bavim - pletenjem. Doslovno bi mi znali reći "pa radije pročitaj knjigu", što mi nikako nije bilo jasno, pa kad mi se čita čitam, kad mi se plete pletem. Ali to je bilo, kao, kako može pametna mlada osoba gubit vrijeme na nešto tako babski.

----------


## sasa

no nisu nam izbori uvijek tako jednostavni i dohvatljivi kao knjiga ili igle. žena koja odluči na dsetak godina biti stay at home mum se vrlo često odriče iole moćnih poslovnih pozicija. i u osnovi ekonomsku moć predaje muškarcu u ruke. a kad u Sj.Americi radna etika nalaže vraćanje na posao par tjedana po porodu i rad od 10+sati dnevno, a muškarac zarađuje dovoljno da obitelj pristojno živi i jooš žena zna da je attachment najvažniji odluka biva i pomalo nametnuta i malo manje slobodna. i da se razumijemo i ja bih možda u toj situaciji ostala kući i dojila jer je alternativa očajna, ali o tome se i radi. da je izbor prividan, a onda se iz takvog prividnog izbora izvlače krivi zaključci.

----------


## sasa

hoću reći da ne treba feminizam dokazivati guranjem djece u jaslice i odvajanjem od sise, ali istina  je da je taj koncept požrtvovne majke življi nego ikad i da se često zloupotrebljava za osudu svih koji ne igraju po tim pravilima kao i za obeshrabrivanje onih koje bi možda pokušale maknuti se iz okvira.

----------


## vertex

tangerina, je, tvoj primjer je jedan praktičan primjer gdje adaptirano dobro dođe i sigurno ih ima još. Ali što se odricanja tiče, nije mi palo napamet tvrditi da dojenje ne traži odricanje. Traži, naravno. Roditeljstvo općenito traži odricanje, a dojenje je posljednja stvar u podizanju djeteta koja je samo na ženi. I nije problem u tome, niti osobno smatram da je sloboda kad ništa ne moraš. Ok, je, i to je jedan vid slobode. Ali ako mene pitaš, malo tinejđerski. Kako se može tražiti da ne bude odricanja kad si roditelj? Jedino ima smisla tražiti da se odricanje ravnomjerno i po dogovoru rasporedi.

A ovo s pritiskom na mame da budu savršene - iskreno, mislim da je to malo prenapuhana priča. Ne mislim da je to neki strašni i široko rašireni pritisak, pogotovo ne mislim da je situacija takva da nikad nije bio veći pritisak. Dapače, mislim da nikad nisu bila ravnomjernije raspoređena očekivanja od obaju roditelja, makar to još nije to.

Evo, čak je i moj muž danas dobio iz vrtića poklon za Dan očeva :D

----------


## vertex

A pogotovo mi je priča o produženom dojenju kao jako sputavajućem otprilike kao kad mi ljudi u celibatu počnu objašnjavati seks.

----------


## seni

> ovo je meni interesantno pitanje. Nedavno sam gledala u seriji The good wife (totalno realan i dubokouman životni primjer ) jednu mladu odvjetnicu kojoj je karijera taman krenula, odlično joj je išlo, ali se zaručila i odlučili biti stay at home mum. Pa ju je glavna junakinja pokušavala nagovorit da to ne čini, da će požalit, a ona je rekla nešto u stilu "to je razlika između tvoje i moje generacije, moja generacija ne misli da treba nešto dokazati"


ja ne mislim da je to puitanje bilo kakvog dokazivanja. niti mislim da je prijasnja generacija radila, jer je nekome htjela bilo sto dokazati. to je vrlo pragmaticno pitanje, kome predajes odgovornost za svoj zivot. 50 % brakova se rastavlja. to su cinjenice.

----------


## tangerina

seni, slažem se, to je bila i moja reakcija na tu scenu u seriji: da, sad ste zaljubljeni i sretni, ali što ako za 15-20 godina te on odluči zamijeniti za "mlađi model", ili ne nužno mlađi, nek je i stariji, od čeg ćeš živjeti?
znam iz stvarnog života upravo takve primjere, nažalost.

----------


## littletunafish

ja osobno rudanicu ne volim baš zbog njenog stila pre-pretjerivanja. 
ali recimo ove članke razumijem u potpunosti jer se jako često u okolini susrećem s time da žene izgube cijelu svoju osobnost kad postanu majke. prestanu živjeti svoj život i stave dijete na prvo i jedino mjesto. ništa drugo ne postoji,i sve se vrti oko djeteta. 
pa to baš nije tako...

kaže mi jedna poznata da ne može prati kosu jer kad se ide tuširati mala svaki put plače, a ona to ne može podnijeti, pa tako ona šeta prljava. 
čujem neki dan da je jedan tata prvi put promijenio pelenu svojoj bebi, a mali ima 6 mjeseci!
jedan budući tata kaže kako je normalno da se mama skroz posveti bebi dok je na porodiljnom jer on radi, a da se taj posao oko bebw dijeli (tek) kad i mama krene na posao.

pa kad takve stvari čujete, ovi rudaničini tekstovi poprime neki smisao, ako izbacite psovanje i pretjerivanje.

----------


## vertex

Ali Evropa je tu bitno drugačija od Amerike (kad smo već kod američke serije). U SAD-u suprug plaća alimentaciju ženi, i to valjda dovijeka (ne znam točno, ali znam da je nešto jako čudno). Pa imate one čudne situacije kad žena tvrdi da je u braku navikla na određeni standard i smatra da ga ima pravo zadržati i nakon rastave, i slično.

----------


## sirius

> Ali Evropa je tu bitno drugačija od Amerike (kad smo već kod američke serije). U SAD-u suprug plaća alimentaciju ženi, i to valjda dovijeka (ne znam točno, ali znam da je nešto jako čudno). Pa imate one čudne situacije kad žena tvrdi da je u braku navikla na određeni standard i smatra da ga ima pravo zadržati i nakon rastave, i slično.


Nije lose... :alexis: 
Kome uopce feminizam treba ako upecas dobru priliku..,

----------


## vertex

> Alimony means the financial spousal support that the financially strong spouse pays to the other after the divorce.


Može i on upecat dobru priliku, fala bogu  :Grin: 
A ovo su točke kod utvrđivanja visine alimentacije koje sam spomenula:



> The standard and the quality of life that the couple used to lead before the divorce





> Ø     The financial condition of the parties to the divorce is also taken into consideration along with their potential to earn in the future
> Ø     The level of contribution and sacrifices that have been made by the spouses when they were married and the level of support that the spouse has extended to another when the latter had been pursuing either an educational degree or a career.

----------


## KrisZg

> Nije lose...
> Kome uopce feminizam treba ako upecas dobru priliku..,


Upravo tako  :Smile: 

Ja moram priznati da mi je puno tzv. feministickih stavova palo u vodu kada sam se tako jako zatelebala da bi mu rodila copor djece :Laughing:  Iako kada smo se upoznali vec sam imala dvoje iz loseg braka i jos jedno mi nije bilo ni u peti. Ovo dvoje sama podigla sa svojim radom i crkavala od truda putem. Upoznala sve strane samostalnosti.Dokazala sebi sto mogu postici. Mozda moji stavovi tada nisu bili dovoljno hardcore kada su se promjenili.

Da li sam ravnopravna s njime?Nemam pojma, nisam nikada razmisljala o tome...ali iako ne radim trenutno nije cijela kuca na meni, odgoj djece isto tako. Za svaku stvar koju treba dobijem molbu i zahvalu (mozda je samo jako dobar manipulator) ne osjecam potrebnim dokazivati se nikome niti objasnjavati zasto sam tako odlucila, osjecam se jako dobro u trenutacnoj ulozi.

----------


## seni

> Nije lose...
> Kome uopce feminizam treba ako upecas dobru priliku..,


 :Laughing: 
Problem je jedino, sto te "dobre prilike" ne rastu baš u susjedstvu, nema ih puno, a i izbirljivi su.  :Grin: 

Pa sad gledajući uloženi trud, vrijeme i energiju potrošenu u pecanju, možda bi bilo korisnije i efikasnije, a u svakom slučaju sigurnije, samu sebe napraviti dobrom prilikom.

----------


## seni

Vertex, interesantno je ovo za Ameriku. Jedino ne znam da li se to prvenstveno odnosi na višu klasu u financijskom smislu.

Ovdje je tako ( izuzimam tu situacije jako bogatih ljudi, koji imaju razne bračne ugovore, odnosno obje strane mogu angažirati sposobne i skupe odvjetnike) da osim što naravno djeca dobijaju alimentaciju, bračni partner koji ne radi, ima pravo na alimentaciju, samo do djetetove treće godine.

U svim statistikama stanovništva, koje po dohotku po glavi spadaju u najsiromašniji sloj, ili onaj koji je na granici siromaštva, samohrane majke su uvjerljivo najzastupljenije. Detaljno gledajući pogotovo one bez obrazovanja i / ili bez ikakvog radnog iskustva.

Naravno, da postoji susjeda pera bez mature i dana rada u sretnom braku sa uspješnim nogometašem / poduzetnikom ili što već, ali ja pričam o statistikama, a ne o susjedama, ili žutom tisku.

----------


## seni

Kris  :Laughing:  baš mi je simpatično ovo tvoje "outanje". Ono - zatelebala sam se, te - crkavanje od truda. Potpuno razumljivo, da ti opcija " ne crkavanje od truda" bude draža.

A i veseli me taj osobni pristup, bez onih "dokaza" i lamentiranja o prirodnom, neprirodnom, što svaka žena treba, i tako bliže i dalje, pa sve do rastakanja društva, svih vrijednosti i svekolikih svemira.  :Grin: 

A što se tiče feminizma, ja to vidim ponešto drugačije. Prvo, ne mislim, da to da li je čovjek kod kuće, radi u polju, ili vodi banku, ima ikakve veze tim, da ima ili nema feministička uvjerenja.
Ima sasvim dovoljan broj ljudi / žena koje dijela feminističke nazore, a žive s nekim tko donosi sav ili većinu novca u zajednicu. Isto tako ima i dovoljan broj žena npr. kao gđa Ljiljana Vokić, koja je bila direktorica škole, a od feminizma bježi kao vrag od tamjana.

Drugo bit feminizma nisu nikakvi recepti, niti nedajbože pravila kako bi svatko od nas trebao živjeti. To na sreću možemo sami odlučiti. Bit je po meni s jedne strane zalaganje i borba za zakonsku regulativu u smislu ravnopravnosti spolova, a s druge strane zalaganje za promjenu društvene klime i poimanja spolova u smislu rodnih stereotipa.

----------


## seni

Uz to, bitno je i to da se analiziraju i objašnjavaju svi oni suptilni mehanizmi koji na podsvjesnim i skrivenim razinama vrlo uspješno i dalje održavaju i rodne stereotipe, kao i diskriminacije po spolu.

Uz to, ja uopće ne razumijem, što ljudi misle, kada kažu, da su im stavovi pali u vodu?
Koji stavovi? 
I koji su to novi stavovi? Da li možda ovi:
Ženama treba zabraniti studiranje.
U principu žena mora zarađivati za isti posao manje od muškarca, jer je manje sposobna.
Žena ne smije imati pravo glasa, jer nije dovoljno razumna. ( u nekim jahti ima u švicarskoj ukinuti tek nedavno)
Žena mora tražiti pismenu dozvolu muža, ako želi raditi. ( u Austriji ukinuti tek u sedamdesetima!)
Itd..
Itd..
Dakle, što je to palo u vodu i što je to izašlo iz vode?

----------


## seni

I još da kažem koju o tom nesretnom "dokazivanju".
Ne kužim uopće što se pod tim misli. A ja mislim da većina ljudi radi iz mješavina razloga kod koji je bilo kakvo dokazivanje vrlo, vrlo minorni faktor. Odnosno možda jače zastupljenen kod ljudi "jačih" karijera kojima je neka vrsta izazova važan životni pokretač.

Ja mislim da je osnovni razlog vrlo jednostavan. U našem zapadnom društvu je rad naprosto osnova financijske egzistencije. Za svaku jedinku. Vrlo jednostavno. Takav nam je društveni model.
Nismo ni robovkasničko, ni feudalno društvo, zapadna smo demokracija u kojoj je građanin odgovoran za financijsku konstrukciju svoje egzistencije. U smislu socijalne država postoje naravno razni mehanizmi potpore za pojedince, grupe, posebne situacije...itd

Sto se tiče spolova, takozvani model hranitelja obitelji u kojem muškarac radi i donosi novac, pa tim novcem uzdržava, odnosno "plaća" ženi to što ona pegla košulje, vodi kućanstvo, brine se o djeci, je naprosto kao društveni model kojeg podržava zakonska legislativa, prošlo svršeno vrijeme.

I prilično sam sigurna, da i velika većina muškaraca ne želi taj model natrag.
Model koji živimo je jasan. Kao jedinka si odgovoran za svoj život. Nitko nije dužan da te izdržava, ali nitko nema ni pravo zapovjedati ti kakav život trebaš živjeti, ni koje odluke ćeš donositi.

Dakle pitanje vlastite financijske konstrukcije života, kao i općenite organizacije života je individualna stvar. A sad da li ćeš biti u hari krišni, uzgajati kokoši, raditi u tvornici, svirat u bendu, patentirati nešto, pa živjeti od patenta, autorskih prava, bogatog nasljedstva.... Ili nešto treće je osobna odluka.

Da li ćeš odlučiti da se tvoj suprug, supruga, partner..itd brine o zarađivanju novaca, je također osobna odluka. I nema nikakve veze ni sa feminizmom, ni ne feminizmom.

Dakle stvar je vrlo pragmaticna i jednostavna. Postaneš punoljetan i odgovoran za svoj život.
Što ćeš i kako ćeš odlučuješ sam.
A ako ćeš izabrati da cijeli život ili dio života zaradivanje novca prebaciš u ruke partnera, roditelja...koga god hoćeš, je osobna i legitimna odluka.
Međutim ona ni najmanje ne negira feminizam, a još manje stavlja njegove vrijednosti u pitanje.

----------


## sirius

> Uz to, bitno je i to da se analiziraju i objašnjavaju svi oni suptilni mehanizmi koji na podsvjesnim i skrivenim razinama vrlo uspješno i dalje održavaju i rodne stereotipe, kao i diskriminacije po spolu.
> 
> Uz to, ja uopće ne razumijem, što ljudi misle, kada kažu, da su im stavovi pali u vodu?
> Koji stavovi? 
> I koji su to novi stavovi? Da li možda ovi:
> Ženama treba zabraniti studiranje.
> U principu žena mora zarađivati za isti posao manje od muškarca, jer je manje sposobna.
> Žena ne smije imati pravo glasa, jer nije dovoljno razumna. ( u nekim jahti ima u švicarskoj ukinuti tek nedavno)
> Žena mora tražiti pismenu dozvolu muža, ako želi raditi. ( u Austriji ukinuti tek u sedamdesetima!)
> ...


Ne bih rekla da je usta palo u vodu , ali neke stvari su izasle.
ono sto je predhodilo feministickom pokretu , ono sto mu je dalo krila je pilula.
kontracepcija je dala mogucnost da odlucuju o svom tijelu i to je donjelo globalne promjene u razmisljanju  i postupanju.
Donjelo je globalne promjene i na podrucju skolovanja, ulascima u vezu, zaposljavanju...
naravno, feministicki pokret je promjene gurao cijelo vrijeme, ali trenutak je bio pravi i one su se dogodile.

e, sad, sto je iz vode izaslo?

Vecina zena niti u jednom smislu nije vise ovisila iskljucivo o braku. Niti su morale odrzavati brak zbog sela , niti su morale zbog financija  ( kazem globalno, jasno da potplacene zene nemaju zapravo tolike izbore, iako ih imaju deklarativno.).
ali onda se tu pojavila nova ovisnost i odgovornost  , posebno za skolovane , dobro placene zene na boljim poslovima / karijerama...
Ovisnost o poslodavcu.  
I vjerojatno su se te zene nasle rastrgane , jer generalno poslodavca je puno manje briga za njihovu djecu nego njihovog partnera. Vjerojatno su odlucile staviti sve te blagodati feminizma na cekanje i odabrati novu karijeru- brigu za obitelj.
vjerojatno su shvatile putem da ona krilatica :" mozes imati sve." , ne drzi vodu.
tj. Mozes imati sve, ali ne u svakom trenutku.
ili mozes imati sve , ali je pitanje koliko ces to platiti . Ne pricam samo o novcu. Nego i o vremenu, stresu, rastrganosti.
sto vise pisem o tome, cini mi se da se zapravo dogodila prirodna stvar.
Odredeni broj zena ( kceri feministica) se bacio sa jednakim zarom i upornoscu na svoj projekt kao i njihove majke .
Samo sto je njihov projekt drugaciji , i cini se potpuno suprotan onome sto su njihove majke imale kao viziju slobode.
ali rekla bih da je to samo privid. Jer u kapitalistickom postfeministickom drustvu stvari su malo drugacije ...i od zena se zapravo ocekuje da nemaju djecu, ili da ih imaju sto kasnije , ili kad ih imaju da se ponasaju kao da ih nemaju.
Mozda je to na stvari ?

----------


## seni

Sirius, načela si zanimljive točke.
U žurbi sam, pa ću zasad samo kratko.

Čovjek je uvijek o nečemu ovisan. Ne mislim da je ovisnost o poslodavci i mužu  ( tu ne mislim na muža kao muza, nego kao na vlasnika i gospodara) (odnosno patrijalharnoj strukturi) ista odnosno približna. Ali o tom ću kad stignem.

Ne mislim da je kapitalizma išta manje ili više briga ili ne briga za djecu, nego što je to bio slučaj sa robovlasništvom, feudalizmom ili komunizmom.
Nitko ne može imati sve u svakom trenutku. Samo je pitanje zašto se to ne postavlja kao općeljudsko pitanje, nego se u 99 % slučajeva postavlja kao žensko pitanje.
Ova priča o ženama koje se bacaju u karijeru majke i supruge s istim žarom a suprotnim pravcem, nego kod kako ti kažeš njihovih majki feministkinja, drži vodu za jedan jako mali dio upper class Amerike - pred par godina je izašla jedna interasantna knjiga o tom fenomenu visoke klase npr. NY-a, visoko obrazovanju žena, odlične karijere, koje i same potiču iz bogatih familija, te se udaju za još bogatije i uspješnije muževe, te ona ostaju kući, jer bi im inače život bio žrvanj.
No one uslučaju rastave nemaju financijskih problema jer se radi o sasvim drugim financijskim kategorijama. No, njih je mali postotak.
Osim toga na drugoj strani imaš Facebook i Yahoo Šefice, koje odlučuju drugačije.

----------


## seni

Ja ne znam da li kapitalizam od žena očekuje da nemaju djecu, ali znam da je kapitalizam i tržište vrlo pragmatičan konstrukt, koji si sasvim komotno može priuštiti da možda i očekuje od žena ponašanje kao da nemaju djecu, iz vrlo jasnog razloga:

Ima naime na raspolaganju par milijardi muškaraca koji se ponašaju kao da nemaju djecu. A imaju ih.
i ima poveći broj žena koje takvo ponašanje muškaraca što svjesno, što nesvjesno podržavaju.

Tako da sam ja sklona tvrditi, da nije situacija takva jer je kapitalizam neka neman došla iz svemirskih daljina, pa eto nešto od žena očekuje ili ne očekuje.

Nego upravo obrnuto, model jednog hranitelja koji je 24 sata na raspolaganju, upravo nudi kapitalizmu takav model radnika.
Nije kapitalizam pojava došla sa Marsa ili Venere, kapitalizam smo svi mi, koji ga takvim činimo.
A tko ne vjeruje, neka pogleda društva u kojima se i muškarci i žene ponašaju kao roditelji, ako to jesu : tamo očito i muškarci i žene mogu imati vise od toga "imati sve".

----------


## sirius

Jasno da se neke zene odlucuju ovako ili onako , mogucnost izbora mozemo svakako pripisati feministickom pokretu.
ali Rudanici je u oko upala njezina susjeda koja je odlucila drugacije od onog za sto su se feministice borile.
iako meni taj pokret/trend/ pojava izgleda kao potpuno normalna prirodna reakcija na drustveni razvoj dogadaja.

Sto se tice toga da se vecina stvari postavlja kao zensko pitanje, a ne kao drustveno...
e, da, pravi napredak bi bio da bude drustveno.

----------


## seni

> Sto se tice toga da se vecina stvari postavlja kao zensko pitanje, a ne kao drustveno...
> e, da, pravi napredak bi bio da bude drustveno.


x
nadam se da ce to barem nasa djeca docekati, ako mi vec necemo.

----------


## sirius

> Ja ne znam da li kapitalizam od žena očekuje da nemaju djecu, ali znam da je kapitalizam i tržište vrlo pragmatičan konstrukt, koji si sasvim komotno može priuštiti da možda i očekuje od žena ponašanje kao da nemaju djecu, iz vrlo jasnog razloga:
> 
> Ima naime na raspolaganju par milijardi muškaraca koji se ponašaju kao da nemaju djecu. A imaju ih.
> i ima poveći broj žena koje takvo ponašanje muškaraca što svjesno, što nesvjesno podržavaju.
> 
> Tako da sam ja sklona tvrditi, da nije situacija takva jer je kapitalizam neka neman došla iz svemirskih daljina, pa eto nešto od žena očekuje ili ne očekuje.
> 
> Nego upravo obrnuto, model jednog hranitelja koji je 24 sata na raspolaganju, upravo nudi kapitalizmu takav model radnika.
> Nije kapitalizam pojava došla sa Marsa ili Venere, kapitalizam smo svi mi, koji ga takvim činimo.
> A tko ne vjeruje, neka pogleda društva u kojima se i muškarci i žene ponašaju kao roditelji, ako to jesu : tamo očito i muškarci i žene mogu imati vise od toga "imati sve".


Ne znam, ne zivim u takvom drustvu da bih vjerovala da zena moze imati sve u svakom trenutku.
Niti sam toliko optimisticna da vjerujem da ce vecina drustava postati takva.

----------


## seni

ne vjerujem da ce itko ikada imati sve. naprosto, jer je to gotovo nemoguce. a pogotovo ne u svakom trenutku. svaki zivotni izbor nosi pluseve, minuse i kompromise.

malo sam se mozda nejasno izrazila
mislila sam na to, da ce moci imati veci postotak od toga sto mislimo pod "sve".

----------


## KrisZg

Seni, uh...iznenadila sam se da je moj post koji je trebao ispasti saljiv izazvao ovo. Ne, moji "novi" stavovi nisu niti jedan od tvojih navedinih prijedloga.

Meni je uvijek bilo drago raditi a i studirala sam(uz dvoje djece, i uz to sto sam rodila jako mlada...pa sam se cak drznula i dvije mature imati, podizuci prvo i upisati fax 2 mj nakon poroda)Crkavati od muke znaci da sam radila i teske i manje teske poslove.

Nije stvar draze opcije, stvar je izbora. Izabrala sam roditi trece, ostati kuci s njime, ne zbog ljenosti ili pogodnosti vec radi mog izbora(koji sigurno ne bi postojao da nisam upoznala "njega")...na to sam mislila da se promjenilo, prije mi nije palo na pamet, sva sam bila u poslu i u svom polju sam postala strucnjak.

Nije mi ni problem posao, za ovo ljeto sam odbila projekt u Dubrovniku jer ne zelim biti bez djece i trudna na drugom kraju zemlje.Naravno da bih mogla jer i trudne zene rade ali meni se ne riskira. Biti ce projekata i iduce ili one iza... Ono sto je pisac zelio reci jest da me textovi na tu temu uopce ne pogadaju, ne nalazim se uvrijedenom niti potrebnim nju napadati radi njenog misljenja. 

Zaista, nota mog prijasnjeg posta je trebalo biti bas to: simpaticno "outanje"

----------


## sirius

Razumijem sto zelis reci.

ali dali mislis da je taj trend nastao samo zbog drustvenih okolnosti?
Samostalne energicne zene biraju novu karijeru- brigu za obitelj ( kompenzacija za to sto ne mogu imati sve, pa biraju?)?
ili se u odredenom broju zena dogodio pomak u svjesti pa im se vise nije svidalo da stavljaju djecu na sporedno mjesto ...
pa djeca postaju prva na listi ...
da li je to dugorocno nesto dobro?
Ili nesto lose?
generacije takve djece na nasem podrucju tek odrastaju, ne znamo kako ce stvari izgledati u drustvu kad odrastu...
okolnosti kad smo mi bili djeca bile su drugacije...

----------


## sirius

Pisala sam nakon seni, kris je uletila.  :Smile:

----------


## seni

ajme kris, pa tako sam to i shvatila.  :Smile: 

moje pisanje se referira ne samo na cijeli topik (a ne na tebe osobno) (a vise ne ni na rudanicu) , nego na i mnogo sire od topika  :Laughing: 
pogledaj samo moju godinu pristupa 2004  :Grin: 
ovo ti je jedna neverendingstory... i n-ta rasprava na temu feminizam sire i dalje

saljem pusu!

----------


## *mamica*

Seni, ja sam žena koja je se odrekla karijere radi obitelji i djeteta. Visokoobrazovana sam, govorim strane jezike, ali živim u takvom društvu i dijelu zemlje gdje naprosto nemam neku dobru perspektivu. 
Kao prvo, nisam adekvatno plaćena za posao koji radim, za način na koji posao obavljam niti za svoj rang obrazovanja. Druga stvar, ne mogu dobiti normalan porodiljni i godišnji odmor, a to mi je još i važnije od plaće. Kada bih došla poslodavcu i rekla da sam trudna, rekao bi mi - imaš 6 mjeseci rok da se vratiš ili otkaz.
Ja ne mogu biti napola majka niti bih mogla ostaviti dijete od 6 mjeseci doma. Imam tu sreću da muž zarađuje dovoljno za sve nas, pa sam mogla donijeti tu odluku. Ali moram priznati da me ovakvo stanje stvari frustrira i da se dijelom osjećam nerealizirano. 
Nemam neku nadu da će me netko zaposliti sa 30 godina, ali i dalje ću se truditi. 

Jednostavno, nekada nas i vanjske okolnosti prisile na to da ne možemo imati sve. (Što god to značilo, kada pogledam svoju obitelj i sve blagoslove koje imamo, pomislim da tražim kruha preko pogače).

----------


## KrisZg

> Razumijem sto zelis reci.
> 
> ali dali mislis da je taj trend nastao samo zbog drustvenih okolnosti?
> Samostalne energicne zene biraju novu karijeru- brigu za obitelj ( kompenzacija za to sto ne mogu imati sve, pa biraju?)?
> ili se u odredenom broju zena dogodio pomak u svjesti pa im se vise nije svidalo da stavljaju djecu na sporedno mjesto ...
> pa djeca postaju prva na listi ...
> da li je to dugorocno nesto dobro?
> Ili nesto lose?
> generacije takve djece na nasem podrucju tek odrastaju, ne znamo kako ce stvari izgledati u drustvu kad odrastu...
> okolnosti kad smo mi bili djeca bile su drugacije...


Naravno da su okolnosti bile drugacije, ja sam osobno odrastala u obitelji gdje me je odgojila baka a mater me ostavila jer me rodila sa 16 i zeljela je biti "slobodna" i samostalna, pa se onda bogato udala :Laughing: Baka je od tate, radnicka obitelj. Ona nije 2 cijela mjeseca skupila u zivotu da je bila bez muskarca, ima svoju firmu koju je podigla ali ju ne bi imala da joj muza nije bilo.Niti srednju nema a dama je u visokom drustvu.Iz doktorske obitelji. Razvela se od prvog i vec je bila u vezi s drugim...e to je ono sto je seni rekla: draze joj je bez crkavanja. 

Ja sam bila i sama i uspjela, i uzivala u tome a i uzivam u sadasnjem stanju. Da se ne zavaravamo: Koje su najcesce pogreske koje stariji ljudi navode?Za cime ljudi zale?Za obitelji, za vise provedenog vremena zajedno itd...Meni je osobno bilo dosta da su djeca na sporednim mjestima i ako stavljanje njih na prvo barem na neko vrijeme me cini slabom zenom, neka...that`s ok with me, ja sama znam istinu. Gledam  djecu "novoga" doba i moje je generacijski medu njima i iskreno brinem se.Mi smo imali puno vise vjestina i opceg znanja i dobro smo ispali. Svaka od nas u jednom trenutku u zivotu zavrsi kao majka i mislim da se ne bih trebale osjecati lose zbog toga, posebno je, jedinstveno i plemenito podizati novi zivot ali sigurno nije vrhunac zivota zene. I svaka je dosta jaka da pomiri ta dva svijeta.

Vise me brinu mlade zene koje imaju izjave da je duznost zene uzdizanje obitelji a muskarci ce drzavu odvesti do blagostanja.

----------


## KrisZg

> Pisala sam nakon seni, kris je uletila.


E sada hebiga  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> E sada hebiga


Nema veze, nadovezuje se .  :Smile:

----------


## seni

> Razumijem sto zelis reci.
> 
> ali dali mislis da je taj trend nastao samo zbog drustvenih okolnosti?
> Samostalne energicne zene biraju novu karijeru- brigu za obitelj ( kompenzacija za to sto ne mogu imati sve, pa biraju?)?
> ili se u odredenom broju zena dogodio pomak u svjesti pa im se vise nije svidalo da stavljaju djecu na sporedno mjesto ...
> pa djeca postaju prva na listi ...
> da li je to dugorocno nesto dobro?
> Ili nesto lose?
> generacije takve djece na nasem podrucju tek odrastaju, ne znamo kako ce stvari izgledati u drustvu kad odrastu...
> okolnosti kad smo mi bili djeca bile su drugacije...


odgovoriti cu vise onako intuitivno, posto nisam to bas dubinski produmala..
prvo, nisam uopce sigurna da se radi o nekom trendu. (ne znam na koji tocno trend mislis?) danas inace na srecu kooegzistira puno modela, pa si svatko moze naci mjesto pod suncem.
sve statistike (zapadne zemlje europe) pokazuju porast zaposlenosti zena, dakle trend je upravo suprotan od modela hranitelja obitelji.
(poneka istrazivanja stavova mlade generacije pokazuje porast tradicionalnih stvova, ali to uobicajno u kriznim vremenima)

ovo sto sam napisala o knjizi o upperclass u NY-u nije trend, a ni fenomen, jer je naprosto postotak jako mali, a uz to mislim da to nije pitanje samo ili iskljucivo djece - to je pitanje udobnog zivota-
sa podebljim milijunskim kontom, visokim socijalnim statusom i inim, zaista nije teska odluka da neces od 07- 22 sjediti uredu s pogledom na central park  :Grin: , nego ces vise uzivati u zivotu. a kad ti dojadi, mozes ponovo malo u zrvanj...pogotovo ako si zena, pa tvoj socijalni status nece patiti, nego ce zapravo sa uspjesnim bogatim muzem rasti. 
ako si muskarac, odluka je malcice teza, odnosno precizno receno, nije problem, ako kazes, povlacim se iz posla, osigurao sam i sebe i djecu i unuke. problem bi mogao biti da kao muskarac odlucis da jelte uzivas u zivotu, a tvoja zena ostane voditi nekakav investicijski fond. tad postoji velika vjerojatnost da ce te vecina promatrati kao papka, i potiho zboriti kako si je ONA mogla naci i boljega.
pa shodno tome se jako malo muskaraca i odlucuje za tu verziju. 

sto se tice pitanja dobro ili lose, ne znam sto bih rekla.
ja sam globalnog misljenja da djeca ne bi trebala biti ni na prvom, ni na sporednom mjestu. (volim ja knjigu p. leach - prvo djeca)
ona naprosto trebaju skupa s nama biti na jednako najvaznijem mjestu.
ne mislim da je smisao roditeljstva da su djeca prva, ili da su roditelji prvi, nego smo mi zajedno jedni drugima vazni.

to je naravno moje osobno misljenje, jasno mi je da se ljudski zivoti vrte oko razlicitih centara.  ali zelim reci da ne mislim da je garncija dobrog djetinstva i dobrog odgoja princip - djeca u centru.
mislim da djeca zive u nasoj realnosti i da sa nama tu realnost trebaju dijeliti.
naravno pitanje "kako" je stvar individualne odluke.
i da naglasim tu se uopce ne radi o pitanju da li radis ili ne. neko voli kuhati pekmez, neko voli rjesavati matematicke zavrzlame, neko bira par sati rada tek da moze prezivjeti, netko hoce stvoriti produkt, djelo, firmu...sto vec. netko zeli spor, utaban zivot, drugi hoce oploviti svijet.

radi se o necem sasvim drugom. naime o tome da li covjek kao roditelj, odnosno budimo relni  :Grin:  da li zena kada postane majka mora metaforicki receno prestati rjesavati matematicke zavrzlame i poceti kuhati pekmez, kao garant uspjesnog roditeljstva. (ovo sada ne na razini ekonomske zadatosti, nega sad na razini uopce pitnja da li su osoba i roditelj isto, ili dva paralelna svemira)

ja mislim da ne. i mislim da je roditelj prvo osoba, a onda roditelj i da u tom smislu treba imati i sebe i dijete na prvom / najvaznijem mjestu. kod cega je to naravno jedna dinamicki  i stalno mijenjajuci konstrukt.
e sad kako ce osoba taj konstrukt posloziti je stvar nje, partnera, djeteta, okolnosti....itd

sto se tice zadnjeg pitanje o tome da cemo vidjeti kako ce te generacije ispasti, mislim da smo to vec vidjeli.
ideal americke obitelji izmedu dva rata i poslije drugog svjetskog rata je bio upravo to:
djeca prva na listi. hm nisam primjetila da je to bio neki benefit za djecu.

a muskarci i zene su iz tog modela svojevoljno izasli. pa si mislim da su valjda znali zasto izlaze.

----------


## seni

i da se ispravim. to nije bila samo amerika. pa cijela zapadna europa je donedavno zivjela taj model.

----------


## KrisZg

Seni potpisujem...Vidis dala si mi konacan izraz kaj se tice postavljanja djece, nisam tako napisala ali tako radim.Nisu na prvom mjestu u klasicnom smislu da ja sada rikavam od nakuhavanja i pranja, zanemarujem vlastiti zivot radi njih.Zajednistvo, to je pravi pojam.Kod nas su stvari malo drugacije poslozene, ako ja kuham, ne perem sude.Pere ga mali ili muz. Zelim da mi sin jednog dana bude samostalan a ne pizdek ovisan o zeni dal ce mu skuhati nesto, zelim da doprinosi svojoj obitelji zajednistvom a ne samo da se ocekuje od njega da donese pare.Svima nam tako odgovara.

Ne vidim da se buni previse.Mala je druga prica od vecine djevojcica, igranje bebama i uloga majke njoj je nepoznanica, ne zato kaj sam ja tako zeljela nego jednostavno nikada nije trazila.Ali mi dosaduje u kuhinji, zeli pomoci, angazirana je.Kada se sprema, spremaju svi.Uciteljica mi kaze da je jako zahvalna.Oboje odlikasi s normalnim vrijednostima i razvijenom empatijom.

----------


## vertex

> _Sto se tice toga da se vecina stvari postavlja kao zensko pitanje, a ne kao drustveno..._
> _e, da, pravi napredak bi bio da bude drustveno._


Da, to bi bio pravi napredak. Ja mislim da ipak idemo u tom smjeru, ali polagano to ide. 

seni, mislim da ovo s američkim alimentacijama nije vezano za višu klasu. Viša klasa valjda onda potpisuje predbračne ugovore da se zaštiti od takvog zakona. 
Pa to je jako čest motiv u američkim filmovima i serijama, neki muškarac koji crkava plaćajući alimentaciju bivšoj ženi, ili rospija koja prijeti da će mu uzet sav njegov novac. Nije mi to bilo jasno pa sam pitala brata i njegovu ženu koji su mi to potvrdili. Takav je jednostavno zakon, a finese stvarno ne znam. Onaj tekst je s ove stranice, zanimljivo je za pregledat, ako ništa, onda kao kuriozitet.

----------


## spajalica

> Da, to bi bio pravi napredak. Ja mislim da ipak idemo u tom smjeru, ali polagano to ide. 
> 
> seni, mislim da ovo s američkim alimentacijama nije vezano za višu klasu. Viša klasa valjda onda potpisuje predbračne ugovore da se zaštiti od takvog zakona. 
> Pa to je jako čest motiv u američkim filmovima i serijama, neki muškarac koji crkava plaćajući alimentaciju bivšoj ženi, ili rospija koja prijeti da će mu uzet sav njegov novac. Nije mi to bilo jasno pa sam pitala brata i njegovu ženu koji su mi to potvrdili. Takav je jednostavno zakon, a finese stvarno ne znam. Onaj tekst je s ove stranice, zanimljivo je za pregledat, ako ništa, onda kao kuriozitet.



koliko je meni poznato tako je u SAD, ali alimentaciju bivsi muz prestaje placati ako se zena ponovo uda.

a da doprinesem temi, nikad nisam ni sanjala da ce mi djeca biti na prvom mjestu, no njihovim dolaskom moj mozak se promijenio, da li pod valom hormona ili neceg sto je usadjeno u mene, a da ja to nisam ni znala. postala sam njihova, iako ponekad nisam najsretnija tom svojom ulogom, ali jednostavno mi je obitelj postala bitna. no kako klinci rastu odvajamo se jedni od drugih. 
valjda ona pupcana vrpca se zapravo ne prekida u samom trenutku poroda, vec ostaje tu, nevidljiva, ali s godinama lagano nestaje.
ono sto je problem da kod nas kad se jednom odlucis za ulogu majke, tesko se vracas natrag. ali to je vise radi naseg drustva, pogotovo u manjim sredinama. i vidjela sam zene koje su se posvetile svojim familijama, a na kraju su ostale same s djecom, a podupirale su muzevu karijeru u pozadini.

i da sto mi je veci broj svjecica na torti i meni obitelj postaje sve vaznija, kao neko moje utociste.

----------


## seni

vis ti to. trebale smo se u americi ozeniti.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

joj, super su mi ovi zadnji postovi. seni,  jako si to lijepo obrazložila. kriszg i tvoji postovi su mi super. 

inače, što se mene osobno tiče, meni je rad - ajmo reć svetinja. tako sam odgojena, ono, tako ide život  :Grin:  - osnovna škola, gimnazija, fakultet, posao. socijalno i zdravstveno. kakvi pekmezi  :Grin: 
super su i pekmezi i pletenje i djeca, al radit se mora. da mi muž ne znam kolko para ima, da kažem mami da ću se posvetiti djeci i raditi pekmeze, ja mislim da bi mi mozak ispila. bilo bi - djeci ćeš se posvetiti, ha? a ja se nisam vama posvetila, ha? a šta vama pod milim bogom fali, ha?  :lool:  ona je rano ostala bez muža, cijeli život radila, nije imala nekakvu visoku karijeru, al je bila priznati stručnjak u svom poslu. kad smo bile male, završila i postdiplomski. 
i takav stav imam i ja, nisam ko ove od sirius, koje razmišljaju suprotno od roditelja. mada i da jesam, što kaže seni, isto bi mi bilo jer s jednom plaćom ne bi mogli. 
sestra isto, ona je išla korak dalje i otvorila svoj arh studio, meni tu fali poduzetničkog duha, a znanja koja imam su dobra prilika za vlastiti biznis. al se ne usudim. 
uglavnom, eto, raditi, usavršavati se, stalno učiti  - to se u mojoj familiji mora  :Grin: 

mislim da sam se udala i za sina od todorića, da bi mi neugodno bilo reći mami da napuštam posao. pa bila to plaća od 5000 kn  :lool:  no, još jednom napominjem, muž mi nije sin od todorića pa onda to spada u sferu šbbkbb :D
ovo pišem, naravno, iz osobne perspektive, da se razumijemo. ne kao univerzalne istine i univerzalni recept, to je valjda jasno. al just in case.

----------


## Dalm@

> nikad nisam ni sanjala da ce mi djeca biti na prvom mjestu, no njihovim dolaskom moj mozak se promijenio, da li pod valom hormona ili neceg sto je usadjeno u mene, a da ja to nisam ni znala. postala sam njihova.


Asociralo me ovo na tekst od nekidan:
http://www.vecernji.hr/zvijezde/o-ra...u-djecu-926330

----------


## *mamica*

Cvijeta, svidja mi se nacin na koji razmisljas, ali da planiras dijete, a imas 4 dana godisnjeg, bi li ostavila taj posao?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

*Dalm@*, procitala sam ovaj clanak. Prestrasno kako se neki muskarci osjecaju ugrozeni pored vlastite djece. To me podsjetilo na frendicu koji je ljubomoran jer njegova zena doji i seksa se s njim samo dva puta tjedno od kad je rodila. Beba inace ima 3 mjeseca. I sad ona mora ici s njime tjedan dana na godisnji bez bebe kako b spasila brak. Fuj! Mislim da bi mu u njenom slucaju samo pokazala vrata. Makar se lako bahatiti kad se ne radi o tvom zivotu. Drago mi je da mi muz nije takav.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Cvijeta, svidja mi se nacin na koji razmisljas, ali da planiras dijete, a imas 4 dana godisnjeg, bi li ostavila taj posao?


ma nema šanse  :Grin: 
i, vjerojatno, odnosno sigurno - ne bih bila u pravu. i bila bih nesretna, a možda za bzvz. al šta ćeš, svatko svoj neki križ ima, meni je valjda toliko usađeno od djetinjstva taj rad da bih se patila i tražila drugi posao, al ne bih dala otkaz. 

neki dan mi priča jedna poznanica kako je dala otkaz u jednoj poznatom lancu odjeće, gdje je bila na visokoj poziciji, jer nije više mogla podnositi taj pritisak. žena je samohrana mama dvoje djece, ima ušteđevinu za godinu dana i dečka, ali ništa preozbiljno i ona je - dala otkaz. radi pritiska. meni je to s jedne strane super - a s druge skroz, kako bih rekla, nedostižno  :Grin:  razmišljanje.   

sigurno tu puno upliva ima  i priča s kojom sam odrasla - što bi moja mama  da nije radila u situaciji u kojoj se našla? 32 godine, djeca od 4 i 9 godina i umro muž. ok, snašla bi se nekako, to sam sigurna, ali ipak nije isto raditi samo zato jer moraš zaraditi  ili raditi posao koji voliš i za koji si se školovao.

sad se znam s njom i posvađati, kad mi počne pilati za, ne znam, neku drugu frendicu, udana za sportaša, troje djece i doma je - kad me mama sa onim svojim pogledom pita - a šta ona radi? pa kako to ne radi? đizs. pa šta će oni  kad on prestane igrati? a do sad je zaradio pet put više novaca nego mi da tri života radimo. ili kad još bedastije pita - a šta on nije završio niti jedan faks  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

Cvijeta apsolutno razumijem tvoju mamu. Onda su to bila takva vremena , faks je znacio solidan posao bez godina provedenih na burzi. Stalni posao je bio normala , a kad dobijes takav ostajes na radnom mjestu do penzije.
znao se red. I koliko godisnjeg imas, i kad, i da mozes na bolovanje...
Jedino sto je to bio socijalizam, a sad je kapitalizam , i stvari su znacajno drugacije.
Informatizacija i dostupnost informacija promjenila je masu toga u kratko vrijeme. 
Ne kazem da ona misli lose, nego samo to sto je njoj bila garancija za sigurnost, danas to vise -nije.

----------


## Mima

Eh, da, točno takva je i moja mama, to je valjda generacijski - njihove mame vjerojatno u dosta velikom broju slučajeva nisu radile, pa je našima strašno važno da se žena školuje i radi i ima "svoj novac".
To je ultimativni dokaz ravnopravnosti.
Moja dobra prijateljica je neko vrijeme bila "domaćica" - nakon rođenja drugog djeteta je dala otkaz i ostala dve-tri godine kod kuće. Ona je inače iz jako imućne obitelji, i vjerojatno uopće ne mora raditi, a posao je nakon tih par godina pauze našla bez ikakvih problema - ali moja mama je svaki puta kad bih ja spomenula prijateljicu sa zgražanjem pitala jel' ono ona još uvijek ne radi.

----------


## sirius

Mima , bas si me sjetila...
zaista se ne sjecam da je bilo koja zena generacije moje majke bila samo domacica svojim izborom.
ali zato nesto drugo upada u oci .
zene su ranije radale i sa 50 godina su vec bile u mirovini.
moja mama zbog zdravlja u mirovini je bila i prije 45 .

----------


## spajalica

imati socijalno je najbitnije na svijetu  :Grin: 
to je ta generacija. ja obozavam svoj posao, volim ici na njega, ali sam ipak se degradirala, jer ne bi mogla uz djecu sve. i nije mi zao i dalje uzivam u svom poslu, ali uzivam i u obitelji.
i cvijeta ja ne bi mogla ne raditi, doma kao kucanica bi pojela prvo sebe a onda i cijelu familiju.

----------


## Zuska

I ja sam odgojena da se raditi mora i da je rad vrijednost pa načeno razmiljašljam kao Cvijeta, Spajalica itd. Međutim, često maštam da ne radim pa da imam vremena raditi hrpu drugih stvari  :Grin:  

A što se tiče odricanja, u nekom trenutku sam se promišljeno odrekla jednog dijela karijere, tj. odričem se još uvijek jer uz česta putovanja ne bih mogla biti s djetetom onoliko koliko želim. Ponekad mi fali bivši život, ali ovo što sad imam je vrjednije i ljepše. Ali ne bih mogla biti kućanica, bila bih opasna po sebe i druge.

----------


## gita75

> Međutim, često maštam da ne radim pa da imam vremena raditi hrpu drugih stvari


Ja ne mogu ne raditi i biti kućanica. 
U zadnje vrijeme često maštam da dobijem na lotu i radim samo ono što želim, tj. dam otkaz i bavim se potpuno neisplativim radom, od kojeg ću počet mlatit brdo para za 15 godina kad postanem etablirani brand.
I onda je svizac zamotao čokoladu...

----------


## boogie woogie

Vedrana je samo upozorila na neke cinjenice, a to je da pojedine majke odgajaju male tiranine kojima sve dozvole, i zajedno s njima teroriziraju ljude oko sebe. ujedno su izmucene i iscrpljene, hodaju u ofucanim trenirkama i masnim kosama, jer se od djeteta jednostavno nema vremena ni na wc. No, kaze se da su svi savrseni roditelji dok ne dobiju vlastitu djecu. 
A sto se dojenja u javnosti tice: nedavno je frendica izvadila dojku za stolom u restoranu i pocela dojiti. Nastao je samo muk.
Ja bi bila inace zadnja osoba da nesto kazem na tu temu, tj protiv. No ipak je to gola dojka zene, i na kraju krajeva nehigijenski je dirati bradavicu neopranim rukama (sad govorim o dojenju na javnim mjestima). wtf?!

----------


## sirius

Neoprane ruke u restoranu?
ne kuzim? Vjerojatno je oprala ruke prije jela. 
Vlastitog.
stvarno ne kuzim . Jeli ste za stolom , dijete ( pretpostavljam malo , a ne cetverogodisnjak) je takoder jeo. 
Ono... Jeli vi, jelo dijete ... Uopce ne vidim razlog da postpak bude cudan, jos manje sokantan.

----------


## pomikaki

> No ipak je to gola dojka zene, i na kraju krajeva nehigijenski je dirati bradavicu neopranim rukama (sad govorim o dojenju na javnim mjestima). wtf?!


 :lool:  ovo bi moglo postati zabavno

nije mi samo jasno, tko je trebao oprati ruke? beba?

----------


## sirius

> ovo bi moglo postati zabavno
> 
> nije mi samo jasno, tko je trebao oprati ruke? beba?


Dobro da nije bradavicu trebala sterilizirati na licu mjesta prije obroka.
to bi bilo fora.
vec vidim da ova tema odlazi u kupus...
a bas nam je fino krenulo...

----------


## cvijeta73

evo, dok ne ode u kupus, samo da kažem sirius da bi moju mamu valjda s metlom tjerali u penziju  :Grin: . da joj se nije lani pružila dobra prilika koju je iskoristila, s 63. godine. 
no, kad ju vidiš, punu energije, života, znanja i iskustva isto mi je nekako...neracionalno  :lool:  da živi na teret društva. 

a što se tiče dojenja u javnosti, prije djece bih vjerojatno potpisala i rudanicu i bugi vugi. to mi je bilo, onako, čudno. al sila boga ne pita, brzo mi je prestalo biti čudno  :Grin:

----------


## boogie woogie

da, skuzila sam da je tema otisla u smjeru feminizma, al ja sma bila na tek na prvoj stranici!!  :Grin: 

sorry za skretanje nazad, no eto, definitivno se ruke trebaju prati prije dojenja. Zakaj je to cudno?

----------


## sirius

Ruke se trebaju prati i prije sjedanja za stol restorana ne samo onih koji doje , pa eto...

----------


## boogie woogie

> Neoprane ruke u restoranu?
> ne kuzim? Vjerojatno je oprala ruke prije jela. 
> Vlastitog.
> stvarno ne kuzim . Jeli ste za stolom , dijete ( pretpostavljam malo , a ne cetverogodisnjak) je takoder jeo. 
> Ono... Jeli vi, jelo dijete ... Uopce ne vidim razlog da postpak bude cudan, jos manje sokantan.


E sad ce te napast sve ove prave majke koje doje djecu do 4.-e ili do skole  :Laughing:  
Sta onda ako dijete ima 4 godine, bitno je oprati ruke prije jela!!!!!  :njam:

----------


## cvijeta73

pa u principu i nije nužno oprati ruke prije dojenja  :Undecided: 
šta, pa ne moraš ni dirati bradavicu, da bi ona došla bebi u usta.

----------


## boogie woogie

> Ruke se trebaju prati i prije sjedanja za stol restorana ne samo onih koji doje , pa eto...


ma ne, ovo u restoranu za stolom je izazvalo muk svih nazocnih, ukljucujuci muza.

a za pranje ruku, to mislim na dojenje na javnim mjestima, ulici, tramvaju..... pa izvor zaraze svuda oko nas!

----------


## cvijeta73

> ..... pa izvor zaraze svuda oko nas!


ma koji izvori zaraze  :Confused: 
kako ćeš onda pustiti dijete da puže s 9 mjeseci, dezinficirati svakih pol sata podove?  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> da, skuzila sam da je tema otisla u smjeru feminizma, al ja sma bila na tek na prvoj stranici!! 
> 
> sorry za skretanje nazad, no eto, definitivno se ruke trebaju prati prije dojenja. Zakaj je to cudno?


bugi, vidjet ćeš kad budeš imala dijete, ukoliko ga budeš dojila (u međuvremenu ti želim mirnu i ugodnu trudnoću  :Love:  ).
Majka će oprati ruke po potrebi, ali ionako neće dirati bradavicu. Dijete je svoje prste ionako imalo u ustima, ako si mislila na dijete.
A kad je gladno, odgađanje dojenja, trčanje u wc i pranje ruku može samo izazvati plač nakon kojeg se dijete možda neće tako skoro smiriti. Krasna zabava za sve u restoranu, pogotovo majku.

Takav pogled na dojenje tjera žene da izaberu između mlijeka u prahu i zatvaranje u 4 zida. I to je prijetnja ravnopravnosti žena koje ipak žele roditi i dojiti - društvo sa svojim predrasudama, a ne samo dojenje.

----------


## sirius

> E sad ce te napast sve ove prave majke koje doje djecu do 4.-e ili do skole  
> Sta onda ako dijete ima 4 godine, bitno je oprati ruke prije jela!!!!!


Nemam ti ja problem sa tim.
mogu otvoreno reci da cetverogodisnjak ne treba dojiti uvijek kad mu padne na pamet .
U restoranu moze uzeti batak u ( oprane) ruke.
 :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

jao, pa neces ga pustat po tramvaju da puze, ili po cesti.
Nije nitko primijetio da su ulice prepune pseceg izmeta, na koji se uredno ugazi, pa kisa padne i sve fino razmoci.... to je barem ovdje kod mene tako. Ruke su najveci izvor zaraze, zar je to novo? No dobro, ovo je definitivno skretanje s teme!! Ajmo prestat o rukama, vidim da mnoge zene izlaze iz wc-a i ne peru ruke, u restoranima, tako da....je... ne moraju se ruke prati... al ono, ja ih upravo zbog toga perem nakon sto se rukujem s ljudima  :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

PA stvarno ne treba o rukama, nisu navodno zmazane ruke te žene bile razlog za muk za stolom kad je krneula dojiti.

----------


## sirius

Ma da , vjerojatno je ljudima bilo cudno uopce vidjeti cin dojenja.
jednako kao sto meni -nije.

----------


## boogie woogie

cuj, bilo nas je desetak, musko-zenski, mladi svi, ajde nazovi "moderni ljudi". al ocito ne dovoljno moderni. 
sad tu upadam ko marsovac, jer pojma nemam o dojenju, no po meni laiku, je gola zenska dojka sexualni objekt, bez obzira sto je u tom trenutku ona ponudjena djetetu a ne meni ili mom muzu. No mozda je to moja slabost prema zenama  :Smile:  muski su definitivno zinuli. Pa ok, nitko nista nije rekao, dakle prihvatili smo. Al ja cu ipak imat neku gazu sa sobom, pa ne zelim ni ja pokazivat svoju dojku i da se nekom frajeru dize dok ja dojim. To nije stvar tolerancije i modernih nazora, nego nekakvog ukusa i osjecaja sta se prilici ili ne prilici. I nemojte ovo uzimat osobno, svatko odlucuje kakav dojam zeli ostavit u drustvu i kako ce se ponasat. Ja se opet vracam na Vedranin text, koji je sarkastican i grub ali s jedne strane pun istine, koja se danas ne smije izreci javno jer se dozivljava kao "njene frustracije ili opravdanje za sebe sto je bila losa majka". (to sam nasla negdje u komentarima).

----------


## boogie woogie

ovo je jedan od komentara koji mislim da vrijedi procitat:
"Lola 05.03.2014. Reply
Svaka cast na tekstu…jako ste me nasmijali. Pogodili ste srz problema. Roditelji zaboravljaju tko odgaja koga. Radim u djecjoj bolnici gdje su uz djecu i majke 24 sata prisutne…to je prestrasno…danas je svega 20% roditelja normalno i vodi svoju djecu u dobrom smjeru da budu empaticni, pristojni, uredni i postuju druge.
Djeca od 5 godina idu spavati oko 23, 24…kad pitate roditelje zasto tako kasno, odgovor je jer dijete tako zeli.
Dijete ima sve mlijecne zube pokvarene, jer ne zeli prati zube.
Hoda u prljavoj robi (od hrane) jer je to omiljena roba i ne zeli se presvuci.
Vristi na sav glas jer mama nesto neda.
Udaraju svoje roditelje.
Balavica od 10 g se dere na mamu jer majka iz nocne smjene dolazi biti uz nju cijeli dan pola sata kasnije nego sto je rekla da ce doci.
Dijete od 4 g prijeti mami ako ga ne uzme kod sebe u krevet da ce se popisati u svoj krevet i to i napravi.
Bezbroj primjera bih mogla napisati…
Roditelji, tekst je na svom mjestu…ne odgajate djecu nego radite kretene i sociopate iz njih. Djeca su predebela jer se njima ne bavite nego im samo sopate u usta, bilo sisu, bocu, hamburgere, cole .
Djeca su emotivno i socijalno osakacena jer im gurate najnovije mobitele, tablete, robu i sl.
Bavite se svojom djecom, pitajte ih kakav im je bio dan u vrticu/skoli i nemojte stati na “dobar”.
Dajte im zadatke po kuci, neka vam pomognu a ne da krme cijeli dan na kaucu.
Odigrajte neku igru s njima svaki dan.
I naucite reci NE.
Bavite se svojom djecom"

----------


## sirius

Uh, zao mi je sto takva osoba uopce radi na djecjem odjelu.
a promatrati bolesno i hospitalizirano dijete , te vuci paralele o odgoju u takvoj situaciji ... Potpuno promaseno.
nije tema , ali kada je moje dijete bilo hospitalizirano u inozemstvu bolnica  se prilagodavala njegovom dnevnom ritmu ( koliko se to moglo zbog bolesti) i to je bila najnormalnija stvar na svijetu.
ako zeli jesti samo cokoladu cijeli dan, nositi pelene sa cetri ili ne nositi sa dvije , tesko zaspati navecer...
nikome to nije bilo cudno. Niti je radio dramu oko toga. 
Hospitalizacija je apsolutno neprirodna situacija , i izvoditi zakljucke na uplasenom, bolesnom dijetetu u boli je apsolutno promaseno.

----------


## cvijeta73

evo, sad sam se prvi put iznervirala od kad je ovog topika. 

kakva rudanica, ja bih toj loli sad jednu trisku zalijepila najrađe.
i poslala je iz dječje bolnice odmah na neki drugi odjel. 
ma di su ta djeca, ti kreteni i sociopati. 
taj strašan trend odgajanja idiota.
velika stručnjakinja za odgoj. sram je može biti, da ju sram može biti. 
bezbroj primjera, jel, bi ona mogla napisati.
13 godina, od kad sam rodila j, sam među djecom. svakakvom djecom. 
ne radim s njima, al neki pregled ipak imam.
i djece i roditelja. 
i slabo mi je od ovakvih uočavanja trendova - djece sociopata i roditelja koji su previše zaposleni i o njima ne brinu. ko mantra se ponavljaju. iz godine u godinu, iz stoljeća u stoljeće, iz milenija u milenij, čak  :Grin: 




> Naša je mladež srozana i neodgojena. Mladi ljudi više ne slušaju roditelje. Smak svijeta je blizu.


- klinasto pismo od prije 4000.g.




> Današnja mladež voli luksuz, ima loše manire i prezire autoritet. Suprotstavljaju se roditeljima, prebacuju nogu preko noge i tiraniziraju učitelje.


do iste spoznaje dolazi i sokrat, 2000 godina kasnije. 

evo sad i rudanica i lola, a taj smak svijeta nikako da stigne  :lool: 

ajd, bar više nisam ljuta  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

ulet sirius.
bravo sirius!

----------


## sirius

A o goloj sisi kao seksualnom objektu... To shvacam, drustvo nam samo tako sise i servira.
ok, dok nisi toliko izlozen dojecim sisama da sisu vise i ne primjecujes.
Npr. kad gledam plemena u africi sa djecom na sisi i gole do pasa, to mi nije seksualno.
ali kad gledam zapadnu zenu koja obucena doji bez da se sise vide vise nego na nekoj plazi usred sezone to je onda seksualno?

----------


## sirius

:cupakosu: Joj , cvijeta , gdje me nade sa ovim u djecjoj bolnici .
100 rudanica me ne bi uzrujalo kao ova kolegica medicinarka sa djecjeg odjela.

----------


## sirius

Evo ga , jos sam uzrujana ...
dode mi da jedem ugljikohidrate u velikim kolicinama !
Takve gluposti moze pisati samo netko tko nikad nije niti dana proveo uz vlastito bolesno dijete u bolnici !
Strasno , strasno nesto.

----------


## frka

baš sam krenula pitati boogie kako to da je topless na plaži ok, a i dekolte u npr. restoranu, ali nahraniti dijete je neukusno i neprilično, al vidim da me sirius pretekla. vidjet ćeš, boogie, ako ćeš dojiti, da će ti sisa biti sve samo ne seksualni objekt.

----------


## *mamica*

> ma nema šanse 
> i, vjerojatno, odnosno sigurno - ne bih bila u pravu. i bila bih nesretna, a možda za bzvz. al šta ćeš, svatko svoj neki križ ima, meni je valjda toliko usađeno od djetinjstva taj rad da bih se patila i tražila drugi posao, al ne bih dala otkaz.


 :Shock: 

A ja sam mislila da je moja radna etika, ono, top. Pa i ja sam odrasla u istoj sredini kao ti, dapače, otac me stalno zapitkuje kada ću opet raditi. Ali možda sam ipak malo slabija na djecu nego na posao i ne mogu zamisliti niti da se vratim na posao dok nisu napunili barem godinu dana niti da radim posao koji će mi oduzimati dragocjeno vrijeme s njima (npr., ljetovanje i sl.).

@Boogie Woogie, dobro li me nasmija!

----------


## YellowSky

zivim u svetu u kom se moje drugarice (u vecini) "izvinjavaju" ako puste bebu da prespava s njima u krevetu... ja, eto, obozavam (nasu) verziju cosleeping-a... doje one koje zele da doje, mozda 50-50, samo 2 iza godinu dana. ne znam ni jednu koja je dala otkaz da brine o deci. i malo njih koje bi to zelele, kad bi mogle (ja ne bih). svi (muski i zenski) zelimo da radimo manje sati dnevno i nedeljno... kuvaju one koje nemaju izbora, tj zainteresovane mame i svekrve u blizini... vecina nas vodi decu mek, ali ne znam ni jednu da deca zive na brzoj hrani...


cini mi se da rudenka pise o svetu iz jeftinih casopisa, a ne o stvarnom zivotu... a jadnica, tako se upire da bude ostra...


i ne secam se da sam u zivotu videla vise od 3-4 zene koje doje u javnosti. i sebe. ali izgleda da sam totalno neatraktivna, u mene niko nije zurio, a ni umukao ili sklanjao pogled  :Sad:   :Sad: 

(moj posao: (trenutno) 7 dana nedeljno, po (bar) 8h... volim svoj posao. volela bih ga i vise, da ga radim manje! ali eto, ne mislim o otkazu... cisto da napisem ja, koja nisam u sbbkbb situaciji, nego cistoj realnosti!)

----------


## vertex

sirius i cvijeta, sigurno niste ni sumnjale, ali potpisujem vas sto puta.
Baš mantra, koja se praznoglavo i maltene sladostrasno ponavlja i ponavlja. Valjda je užitak u otpuštanju frustracije dok zamišljaš kako bi dobro nabubetao takvo dijete i riješio problem jednom za svagda.

----------


## Kaae

> Vertex, interesantno je ovo za Ameriku. Jedino ne znam da li se to prvenstveno odnosi na višu klasu u financijskom smislu.\


 U principu da. Kod 'obicnih smrtnika' se sve uglavnom svodi na diobu imovine (svadje oko predbracne i stecene u braku, itd.) i onda na bitke oko djece, tj. rasporeda vidjanja i tko zna cega. Djeca uglavnom ostaju s majkama, a ocevi placaju svastanesto. Neki 'postene' cifre, a neki, pardonmyfrench, popuse pa placaju astronomske premije jer ih snadje losija sudbina. Ovaj dio oko vidjanja djece i slicno je vrlo slozen i zaheban, zapravo, s obzirom da je Amerika velika i da ljudi puno sele. Pa ti vidi kad, recimo, zivis s dvoje djece u New Yorku, otac u San Franciscu, a djeca moraju cetiri vikenda i jedne praznike provesti tamo (dok ih, na primjer, otac uopce ne zeli vidjeti).

Ok, to je karikirani primjer. Ali moja prijateljica, recimo, voda dijete avionom ili autom u Tennessee sest puta godisnje i onda spava kod prijateljica i prijatelja jer otac djeteta zapravo i ne zeli vidjeti dijete. No sto se mora, valjda, nije tesko.

----------


## Kaae

Mislim da zapravo pravo na alimentaciju ima zena koja ne radi u trenutku razvoda, a uspije dokazati da nije radila bas zbog tog muza, tako nesto. Nije to bas sve tako jednostavno, a ni crno... ni bijelo. 

A ja sam kakti jedna od ovih koja je sasvim slobodno odabrala ostaviti posao jer  nisam htjela raditi dok mi 12-tjedno dijete cuci u vrticu. To sam imala srece da sam mogla ostati doma toliko dugo i jos biti placena skoro svo to vrijeme. Mislim, logicki, jest, rijec je stvarno o skroz slobodnoj odluci. Odlucila sam imati dijete, a onda i ne robovati sustavu tj. pokoravati se njegovim pravilima. I super mi je bilo s djetetom  do odredjenog trenutka. Hocu reci, ne pase mi uloga kucanice,  hebi ga. 

Sad kao radim nesto na pola radnog vremena, vise od kuce nego na poslu, a sve to samo zato da nemam rupetinu u zivotopisu. Gleda se na to, i to dosta.

----------


## cvijeta73

> A ja sam mislila da je moja radna etika, ono, top. Pa i ja sam odrasla u istoj sredini kao ti, dapače, otac me stalno zapitkuje kada ću opet raditi. Ali možda sam ipak malo slabija na djecu nego na posao i ne mogu zamisliti niti da se vratim na posao dok nisu napunili barem godinu dana niti da radim posao koji će mi oduzimati dragocjeno vrijeme s njima (npr., ljetovanje i sl.).


ma krivo si me shvatila. čim si stavila ovog koji se belji  :Grin:  i nije do radne etike. al nemam sad vremena objasniti  :Grin:

----------


## boogie woogie

koja je poanta rasprave ovdje? da svi moramo misliti jednako? e pa kill me right now! ja kazem svoj dojam o dojenju na javnom mjestu gdje se majka ne pokrije, nego je njena gola dojka izlozena pogledima stranaca ili prijatelja ili rodjaka. Mislim, to je potpuno osobna stvar te majke. Ja se jednostavno ne bi dobro osjecala da je dio mog golog tijela izlozeno pogledima. Ne radi se o nekom puritanstvu, niti da ja se ja ne osjecam dobro u svojoj kozi. Jel dojite tako exponirane pred svojim ocem ili bratom?  Naravno da je vidjeti majku koja doji nesto bozanstveno. Ali, ako dozvolite razlicito misljenje (a ocito ne)- meni nije ugodno vidjeti njenu dojku.
A sto se tice plaze i toplessa? mozes isto tako dati za primjer swingersku plazu i cin kopulacije navesti kao divan i potpuno prirodan, sto on jeste, no svejedno ga radimo u svojoj privatnosti. bez obzira na postojanje swingerske plaze, ili su je ukinuli kod Rovinja cini mi se....

----------


## boogie woogie

osim toga dojenje je vise od hranjenja, to je bonding izmedju mame i bebe, gdje se luce "hormoni ljubavi", to je poseban carobni trenutak u kojem se mama i beba opustaju i grade neraskidivu vezu. tako je barem meni moja majka objasnila  :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

Poštujem svačije mišljenje, naše različitosti i jesu ono što čini ovaj svijet toliko lijepim i zanimljivim, samo se nadam Boogie da ćeš nam se javiti za cca godinu dana da nam kažeš jesi li još uvijek istog mišljenja  :Wink: 
(kad iskusiš čari dojenja na zahtjev, dileme-ostati zarobljen u kući ili izaći vani i dojiti dijete kad i gdje zatraži, pokušati se pokriti, a znatiželjna beba prestane cicati i nateže pelenu/maramu...)

Za Rudanicu no-comment, uvijek mi je bila odvratna, a sad je samo potvrdila moje mišljenje. 
Razumijem na što cilja i moram priznati, ovaj njen ispljuvak mi je čak bio i djelomično humorističan, ali žena očigledno ne shvaća da zahvaljujući "njenoj borbi" majke danas nemaju pravo biti majke, rade 50 sati tjedno, djecu viđaju par sati dnevno i zato dolazi do drugih krajnosti- majke potpuno vođene djetetom ili djeteta odgajanog od strane medija i ulice.

----------


## boogie woogie

ma joj samo da se moj micek rodi i da bude zdrav(a), dojit cu ga bilo kad i bilo gdje, i bas ce me bit briga sta ko misli!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mona

> koja je poanta rasprave ovdje? da svi moramo misliti jednako? e pa kill me right now! ja kazem svoj dojam o dojenju na javnom mjestu gdje se majka ne pokrije, nego je njena gola dojka izlozena pogledima stranaca ili prijatelja ili rodjaka. Mislim, to je potpuno osobna stvar te majke. Ja se jednostavno ne bi dobro osjecala da je dio mog golog tijela izlozeno pogledima. Ne radi se o nekom puritanstvu, niti da ja se ja ne osjecam dobro u svojoj kozi. Jel dojite tako exponirane pred svojim ocem ili bratom?  Naravno da je vidjeti majku koja doji nesto bozanstveno. Ali, ako dozvolite razlicito misljenje (a ocito ne)- meni nije ugodno vidjeti njenu dojku.
> A sto se tice plaze i toplessa? mozes isto tako dati za primjer swingersku plazu i cin kopulacije navesti kao divan i potpuno prirodan, sto on jeste, no svejedno ga radimo u svojoj privatnosti. bez obzira na postojanje swingerske plaze, ili su je ukinuli kod Rovinja cini mi se....


Ovo je skroz off topic ali ne mogu ne komentirati..ja sam dojila pred svojim ocem. troje djece.
I zadnjeg sina za stolom u restoranu punom mojih bratica i sestricni i njihove djece.i tamo je bio i moj ujak i ujna od 70 i teta i tetak od 65 god i nitko nije ni trepnuo.i moji roditelji.
A dojila sam u parkovima.i na bundeku i na jarunu.i na plitvicama....i nikad nitko nije nasao za shodno to komentirati.a da sam i htjela nisam se mogla pokriti jer mi sisac to nije dozvoljavao
Inace kada beba uhvati cicu vidi se manje dojke nego u nekim dekoltiranim majicama.a imala sam ja i nekih majica za dojenja gdje se samo bradavica izvuce.tu se definitivno nista ne vidi.i ne razumijem zasto je ok za stolom u restoranu dati djetetu flasici ili komad kruha a ne cicu?jedemo svi...jede beba.
Cice nemamo zbog sexa vec da hrane nase potomke ( naravno ako mama tako zeli )

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Hehehe, Rudanica je postigla ono što je htjela, njena akcija je urodila reakcijom  :Grin:  Nije bitno kakva je, bitno da se priča (ili piše).

Prvo sam preletjela postove, onda i pročitala što je (sad, opet) izvalila  :lool:  Ovoliko njenog teksta i mogu pročitati, jednom sam digla neku njenu knjigu i nakon par strana, iz kojih je izletjelo toliko p*ča*a i k*rč*va koliko ih niti ne hoda ovim svijetom, sam odustala. Zauvijek. Od svih njenih knjiga. Ove crtice mogu pročitati. Nasmijati se. I zaboraviti. To je Rudanica. S viklerima ili bez njih. Ona želi isprovocirati, a to joj (djelomično) i uspijeva.

----------


## Mima

Pa da, očito da joj uspijeva isprovocirati tim njenim wannabe kontroverznim tekstovima koje piše u nedostatku talenta.

----------


## Optimist

Baš tako.

----------


## boogie woogie

:Smile:  ja cu jos samo reci ovo- Vedrana Rudan je jedna intelektualka i zena koja ima sta (pametno) za reci, bez obzira na njen provokativan stil. No upravo zbog toga nije za svakoga. Populizam joj definitivno nije jaca strana  :Laughing:

----------


## YellowSky

boogie, ja sam dojila pred svima, ne zato sto jako volim da se skidam, nego sto jako volim da svuda idem i nista ne propustim  :Smile:  a dok dojim mogu lepo da caskam sa onim s kim sam se videla. tad mi je beba najmanje zahtevna!
i sta bih mogla da radim da si mi ti prijateljica? moram da hranim bebu, ne umem da se izdajam. ne mogu da koristim AD, jer cu dobiti mastitis. 
ali bismo sigurno nasle neki kompromis. ti ne bi gledala, na primer, dok namestam bebu. ili bismo se vidjale na kratko. ili bismo radile obe kako zelimo i ogovarale kako ova druga ima uvrnut stav :D
ionako namestanje bebe na dojku traje 2 sekunde, ne 5 minuta!
dojenje je cesto samo hranjenje (meni). jeste ponekad i lepo i slatko i posebno, kao i cosleeping, kao i nosenje, kao igranje... ali meni nije bilo nesto nezemaljsko ni bozanstveno n x dnevno 20 meseci + n x dnevno 18 meseci! nisam imala potrebu da se nesto uzivljavam u dojenje svaki put. bilo mi je skroz ok da se uzivim u razgovore s odraslima  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Ja bih rekla da joj je populizam apsolutno najjača strana.

----------


## Optimist

> njen provokativan stil.


Osobno volim autore koji su provokativni sa stilom  :Grin:  ali mi ona ne spada među njih. Previše mi je vulgarna. Ali baš previše. To je moje viđenje. Poštujem da se nekome njen stil sviđa.

----------


## sirius

> Ja bih rekla da joj je populizam apsolutno najjača strana.


I moj je dojam takav.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ja bi Rudanici cijeli dan pustala ovu pjesmu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dw2XHMUnyE

----------


## sillyme

> ...jeste ponekad i lepo i slatko i posebno, kao i cosleeping, kao i nosenje, kao igranje... ali meni nije bilo nesto nezemaljsko ni bozanstveno n x dnevno 20 meseci + n x dnevno 18 meseci! nisam imala potrebu da se nesto uzivljavam u dojenje svaki put. bilo mi je skroz ok da se uzivim u razgovore s odraslima


E bas to. Nesto sto je toliko obicno, ucestalo, rutina, nesto sto radis s napol sljepljenim ocima svako jutro potpunom automatikom da uspijes popit kavu u pol sata mira, nesto sto na kraju odradis doslovce tisucu ili vise puta nije nekakvo specijalno nadnaravno dozivljenje nego je u 99% slucajeva cista rutina ili cak gnjavaza koja te nervira taj tren, kao i bilo sto drugo iz svakodnevnog zivota, i zbog toga normalno da ne zeles bit u cetri zida niti zivjeti u drustvenom celibatu i samoizolaciji jer eto neki nisu uspjeli pojmiti da beba treba jesti ali i majka treba imati i ima prano na vlastiti zivot pri tome....

----------


## sillyme

> ovo bi moglo postati zabavno
> 
> 
> nije mi samo jasno, tko je trebao oprati ruke? beba?


Pa da, beba, zna se da se ruke jedu prije jela  :Laughing: 
A treba oprat i sterilizirat dojku, ista je kao i zelena salata pa po njoj puzevi plaze i smrdljivi martini se presetavaju cijeli dan, tako je bar moja ocp patronazna mislila i ocekivala da cu prat cicu prije podoja, i tako naravno valjda 4-5-6... puta po noci, i na moru na plazi i u autu na odmoristu u pauzi i u avionu usred leta i na jos sto drugih mjesta gdje me slucaj zateko i beba ogladnila  :Grin: 

Ovo je inace totalno offtopic osim sto se generalno odnosi na predrasude oko dojenja. A primarno potpisujem seni da je jedino "opterecenje" majcinstva u poslovnom svijetu to sto ima oceva koje njihovo ocinstvo ne opterecuje. Kad ce majka i otac pocet naizmjenice koristiti bolovanje za dijete, kad ce naizmjenice traziti izlaz jer je roditeljski u 16:30 a radno vrijeme do 17, kad i oni budu se digli u 17 i rekli da moraju doma da stignu skuhat veceru ili u parkic dok je jos dan, nece ni majkama vise biti problem imati i posao/karijeru i djecu. Uostalom, ja imam oboje i ne smatram da je to bas takva katastrofa, malo me satrlo nakon drugog porodiljnog ali sam se oporavila u medjuvremenu  :Smile:

----------


## orcha

Nedavno smo imali muzeve prijatelje na veceri. Dosli sa curicom od 19 mj. Malena je preslatko dijete. Sokiralo me slijedece: majka je( cini se draga zenica isti ka i muz, mladi , simpaticni, vrijedni) popila dvi tri visnjevace i par casa bevande uz veceru ka i mi ostali. Zapalila je dvi cigarete a zatim podojila curicu. U medjuvremenu je tata curici dao da pojede cijelu vrecicu kiki bonbona i pojede  par zlica brudeta sa chilijem. Oko 11 uvece curica je postala grintava jer joj se prispalo i morali su doma jer nece zaspati bez majke i cike. Tata spava u drugoj sobi prakticki od rodjenja jer radi ujutro i mora se odmoriti. Kada je malena pocela bas plakati dali joj deci bevande uz komentar da joj nece biti nista od toga, da ce bolje i prije zaspati i da oboje drugo jutro rade i da se ne sjecaju kad su zadnji put spavali cijelu noc od dice. U toku veceri kroz lezeran razgovor ispricali su ako je malena stalno bolezljiva, ima manjak zeljeza, kako otkad doji uvijek jela sve i masno i peceno i slatko i posebno kavu i kako svako jutro curica pije tatinu tursku kavu i obozava je. Mene zanima da li su majke svjesne da svojom prehranom i navikama uveliko utjecu na kvalitetu i hranjivost mlijeka i da li bi u ducanu kupila kasicu ili sokic za bebu koji u sastavu ina nikotin, katran, alkohol, kofein, metale, secere i teske masti? Po cemu je takvo mlijeko puno razlicito od ada?????

----------


## orcha

Nemojte krivo shvatiti,ok su ljudi i curica je preslatka.. Mene zanima koliko je takva ishrana i pristup zdraviji od formule? Oni su uvjereni jer zboog dojenja to je sve ok iako to mlijeko ima svu silu sranja i otrova iz cigareta, alkohola, kave, teske i jake masne przene hrane.... A da ne spominjem kako joj i sami daju kavu, vino i slatkise u vecim kolicinama....

----------


## orcha

Drugi primjer moja rodica koja cim je saznala da je trudna odlucila da nece dojiti jer joj to nikad nije bilo napeto. Absolutno nitko nije mogao utjecati na njenu odluku( inace visoko skolovana  cura). Prva tri mj je deckicu davala ad a zatim presla na kravlje i kekse uz komentar da su sva ta ad isto sranje i da nema puno razlike od kravljeg i da ne zeli bacati pare. Sa 5mj deckic je vec bio na raznim linima i kupovnim kasicama  a sa 6-7 mj je vec jeo toceve, kruh, peceno meso i pomfri.  uspavljuje ga na rukama i dade mu varalicu umocenu u secer. Isto voli  svoje djetesce i potpuno mu je posvecena, jednostavno ima drukciji pristup i vid shvacanja.

----------


## orcha

I mogu reci da su oba dvi bez obzira koliko vole svoju djecicu i koliko su im ljubavi pruzile jednako nastetile njihov razvoj i zdravlje bez obzira ne-dojeno.....

----------


## Water

> Kada je malena pocela bas plakati dali joj deci bevande uz komentar da joj nece biti nista od toga, da ce bolje i prije zaspati i da oboje drugo jutro rade i da se ne sjecaju kad su zadnji put spavali cijelu noc od dice.


Ideš! :Shock: 

Deci vina djetetu od 19 mjeseci? Mislim da je to slučaj za Centar za socijalnu skrb, oni ozbiljno ugrožavaju to dijete.

----------


## sirius

Orcha, ne razumijem ponatu tvojih zadnjih postova obzirom na temu.
stetiti ili ne stetiti , dugorocno , puno je tu vise nijansi od samo dojenja ili formule.

----------


## orcha

Samo to da ima jako puno nijansi i shvacanja roditeljstva i da svatko od nas drukcije prihvaca i primjenjuje odgojne metode. I  u vecini slucajeva uz najbolju namjeru....

----------


## boogie woogie

> I mogu reci da su oba dvi bez obzira koliko vole svoju djecicu i koliko su im ljubavi pruzile jednako nastetile njihov razvoj i zdravlje bez obzira ne-dojeno.....


nije svaka majka majka, nazalost.

----------


## vertex

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dw2XHMUnyE


Ovo je veselo :D

I da citiram silliyme, da se još jedanput vidi:



> A primarno potpisujem seni da je jedino "opterecenje" majcinstva u poslovnom svijetu to sto ima oceva koje njihovo ocinstvo ne opterecuje. Kad ce majka i otac pocet naizmjenice koristiti bolovanje za dijete, kad ce naizmjenice traziti izlaz jer je roditeljski u 16:30 a radno vrijeme do 17, kad i oni budu se digli u 17 i rekli da moraju doma da stignu skuhat veceru ili u parkic dok je jos dan, nece ni majkama vise biti problem imati i posao/karijeru i djecu


.

----------


## Mima

Nisam baš sigurna da je to jedino opterećenje, dvoje roditelja koji rade osmosatni uredski posao i odsutni su od kuće 9-10 sati i dalje imaju realnih problema sa brigom za djecu. Ja sam naravno apsolutno za podjelu svih vrsta brige oko djece, no u današnjim uvjetima u kojima se na odsustvo radi djeteta na poslu loše gleda nisam baš sigurna koliko je pametno da se obadva roditelja na taj način kompromitiraju na poslu -- meni i mom mužu u svakom slučaju to nije bilo jako pametno, jer smo obadvoje u vrijeme kad je našem djetetu bila potrebna vrlo intenzivna briga na poslovima "zvisili".

----------


## orcha

Totalno su mi glupi njeni tekstovi.. Sta je htjela poruciti? Da majka ne bi trebala biti potpuno posvecena svome djetetu? U cemu je onda bit majcinstva ako ne posvecenost, pozrtvovanost, neizmjerna ljubav...  prije bih se upucala nego da ka autorica sjedim na wc-u i citam djeca mi gube svijest od placa... Jer biti majka i imati roditeljsku obavezu za malo bice,maloga covijeka nema veze sa feminizmom i podredjenosti muskarcima i sl..... Ako neko misli da moze zivjeti prvo po svom komoditetu a ne potrebama djeteta nije ni trebao imati... djecu.

----------


## orcha

Ili pricekati da djeca odrastu.......  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

stara poslovica kaze: iza svake uspjesne zene stoji njena majka koja joj cuva djecu.

a ko nema baku…. necu si to jos zamisljat. idemo dan za danom.

i btw. posao i karijera nije isto.

----------


## orcha

Mozda je moje shvacanje drukcije jer jedno moje dijete je dijete sa posebnim potrebama pa tako i dozivljavam svoju ulogu odgovornosti i di ce mi dijete uvijek biti najvaznije...

----------


## nanimira

Krivo je protumačena filozofija feminizma: feminizam se temelji na tome da žena sama odluči što želi a ne da ili mora raditi ili mora biti majka. Shodno tome, feminizam podržava i člinjenicu da žena bude "zatvorena" u svoja 4 zida kao i činjenicu da radi do besvjesti dok netko drugi čuva ili odgaja dijete ako to ona slobodnom voljom odluči a ne ako joj je nametnuto od strane društva,religije,posla itd.

Njezin jezik je vulgaran kao i inače, ništ posebno ni novo. 

To što žene naziva kravama muzarama možemo shvatit kao kompliment jer te iste krave hrane hrpetinu populacije kao i svoje vlastite mladunce. A ako primjere koje navodi piše iz vlastitog iskustva,nije ni čudno da tako piše. Tko joj kriv...

----------


## vertex

> Nisam baš sigurna da je to jedino opterećenje, dvoje roditelja koji rade osmosatni uredski posao i odsutni su od kuće 9-10 sati i dalje imaju realnih problema sa brigom za djecu. Ja sam naravno apsolutno za podjelu svih vrsta brige oko djece, no u današnjim uvjetima u kojima se na odsustvo radi djeteta na poslu loše gleda nisam baš sigurna koliko je pametno da se obadva roditelja na taj način kompromitiraju na poslu -- meni i mom mužu u svakom slučaju to nije bilo jako pametno, jer smo obadvoje u vrijeme kad je našem djetetu bila potrebna vrlo intenzivna briga na poslovima "zvisili".


Mima, to je kao prozorčić u taj žuđeni nivo na kojem potrebe djece i obitelji postaju društveni, a ne ženski problem. Ono, i dalje je problem, ali zajednički. Onda možda ima i više šanse za iznalaženje boljih rješenja. A tko će ga znati, možda i ne?

----------


## vertex

Fali kakav smajlić koji baca na crni humor u prvoj rečenici :D

----------


## gianna87

Iskreno Rudaničin tekst nisam čitala jer nekako ne osjećam potrebu, zaista mi je svejedno što to ima za reći jer mi se ne sviđa  taj "napadački" i "sirovi" stil koji je često odraz nekih vlastitih frustracija i neuspjeha.
Htjela sam samo prokomentirati ovaj dio o dojenju-nedojenju... Rodila sam prije 5 mj i prije poroda nisam nešto pretjerano razbijala glavu o tome kako ću hraniti djete, naravno bilo mi je nekako normalno da ću dojiti a ako ne ide ok nije smak svijeta pa valjda sva ta silna hrana za djecu postoji sa razlogom. Nisam tu vidjela neki problem, shvaćala sam hranjenje kao najmanju prepreku od svih sa kojom se susrećemo kad postanemo majke / roditelji. I onda slijedi šok, rodila sam mlijeko nikako da dođe, pa beba ne zna cicat, pa ju ja ne znam namjestiti, pa ragade, pa zastoji, pa upale itd itd... moj prvi šok: shvaćam da dojenje ne ide samo po sebi i "tako prirodno" staviš bebu na cicu i ona jede, drugi šok: propagira se samo dojenje, majka koja ne doji nije majka, AD je trovanje djeteta, djete će biti mentalno, fizički, psihički i ne znam kako još zaostalo (malo karikiram ali mislim da shvaćate bit). Ja kao mlada neiskusna majka dobivam šamar, ne znam šta da radim, osjećam se kao promašaj i pale sam na svijetu. Djete nadohranjujem, ali trudimo se uspostaviti dojenje. Nakon tri mjeseca borbe, svega i svačega odustajem, beba je sada na AD-u, živ je zdrav i prekrasan. Ne dojenje sam prebolila i nije mi se zamjerilo i nadam se da ću drugo djete dojiti, ali imam osjećaj da u ovom našem modernom svijetu bi ipak trebali biti fleksiblniji i imati pravo odgajati svoje djete onako kao MI mislimo da je najbolje, a ne društvo. I mislim da me ne čini dobrom ili lošom majkom način na koji hranim svoje djete, oblačim, kupam...  već ono što ga učim, ljubav, sigurnost, nježnost i privrženost koju mu dajem. Mislim da se svima nama lako "praviti pametnima" dok nas iskustvo ne demantira, onda na stvari počinjemo drugačije gledati. 
A usporedbe tko je dobra a tko loša majka smatram totalno promašenima, jer tko to od nas ima univerzalnu skalu po kojoj se to može izmjeriti. Za mene je najvažnija ljubav i to u svakom odnosu a ostalo su nijanse.

----------


## littletunafish

*bugi vugi,* da te utješim, kužim sve što govoriš za dojenje i uglavnom se slažem. prije mog sina mi je bilo odvratno uopće razgovarati o dojenju za stolom. s njim sam iskusila sve varijante dojenja na otvorenom,od kafića, parka, plaže,parkinga, digod.
ali sam se uvijek trudila da ponesem neku gazu za prekrivanje (NAŠE) intime. briga me oće mi netko viditi sisu (stvarno prestane biti seksualni objekt) ali smatram to nekim bontonom... u mješanom društvu bih i najavila da ću dojit da se ljudi mogu priremiti i ako im smeta, otić. moj jadan svekar bi uvik spustio glavu dok se mi ne namistimo, i to ne zato šta mu je gadljivo (fala bogu, čovjek je veterinar, nagledao se svakojakih sisa haha), nego da nam omogući da se namistimo na miru.

ne sjećam se kad smo prali ruke  :Laughing: 

mi nemamo babe ni dide u našem gradu, rijetko kad da ga može pričuvati netko drugi, ali snalazimo se,podijelimo poslove i radimo osnovno, bez komplikacija.i ne bih nikad ostavila posao, ali da,mislim da karijeru neću imati, jer bih vjerojatno morala žrtvovati veći dio ionako kratkog vremena kojeg sad provodim s malim.i to je moj feministički izbor.

----------


## littletunafish

*Sirius, Cvijeta 73,* samo informacije radi
one komentare od Lole za djecu u bolnicama, da li odobravate takvo ponašanje djece i roditelja u slučaju da dijete nije bolesno i hospitalizirano?

jer ja bih isto rekla da djetetu treba omogućiti što kraći i bezbolniji boravak ako već nažalost mora biti u bolnici i recimo da skoro ne treba prezati pred ničim da se to omogući.
ali u situaciji kad je sve "normalno", ja se u potpunosti slažem sa navedenim komentarima. pa ne može te klinac ucjenjivati pišanjem u krevet, zar ne?

----------


## sirius

Ja sam svoje rekla . Hospitalizacija NIJE niti mjesto niti vrijeme za donositi zakljucke o necijem ( ne) odgoju.
to nije prirodan okolis , niti normalna situacija.
Meni je to isto kao donositi zakljucke o necijem karakteru, sposobnostima ili nacinu komunikacije npr. nakon amputacije noge, pete kemoterapije ili nakon pobacaja , kad su odrasle osobe u pitanju.
Samo je sa djecom jos gore, jer ne razumiju zasto ih boli, zasto im rade silne preetrage ili zasto nisu doma.
a sto se ponasanja opcenito tice , u normalnim okolnostima... bas me briga ( zapravo). Rudanicin tekst , o pomracenju civilizacije ,me uopce nije taknuo.
Mene je u citiranom tekstu  pogodilo osnovno nepoznavanje specificnih potreba hospitalizirane djece i generalni nedostatak empatije za pacijente sa kojima svakodnevno radi. Idealno bi bilo da ta osoba potrazi drugi odjel na kojem ce raditi .

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Definitivno vjerujem da je pusenje los izbor, ali, istrazivanja su pokazala da je zapravo bolje da zena koja pusi doji, jer, samim time zena u svom mlijeku sadrzi i tvari koje stite bebu, od stetnih tvari iz cigareta.
http://kellymom.com/bf/can-i-breastf...style/smoking/




> Nedavno smo imali muzeve prijatelje na veceri. Dosli sa curicom od 19 mj. Malena je preslatko dijete. Sokiralo me slijedece: majka je( cini se draga zenica isti ka i muz, mladi , simpaticni, vrijedni) popila dvi tri visnjevace i par casa bevande uz veceru ka i mi ostali. Zapalila je dvi cigarete a zatim podojila curicu. U medjuvremenu je tata curici dao da pojede cijelu vrecicu kiki bonbona i pojede  par zlica brudeta sa chilijem. Oko 11 uvece curica je postala grintava jer joj se prispalo i morali su doma jer nece zaspati bez majke i cike. Tata spava u drugoj sobi prakticki od rodjenja jer radi ujutro i mora se odmoriti. Kada je malena pocela bas plakati dali joj deci bevande uz komentar da joj nece biti nista od toga, da ce bolje i prije zaspati i da oboje drugo jutro rade i da se ne sjecaju kad su zadnji put spavali cijelu noc od dice. U toku veceri kroz lezeran razgovor ispricali su ako je malena stalno bolezljiva, ima manjak zeljeza, kako otkad doji uvijek jela sve i masno i peceno i slatko i posebno kavu i kako svako jutro curica pije tatinu tursku kavu i obozava je. Mene zanima da li su majke svjesne da svojom prehranom i navikama uveliko utjecu na kvalitetu i hranjivost mlijeka i da li bi u ducanu kupila kasicu ili sokic za bebu koji u sastavu ina nikotin, katran, alkohol, kofein, metale, secere i teske masti? Po cemu je takvo mlijeko puno razlicito od ada?????

----------


## IvanaR

> *Sirius, Cvijeta 73,* samo informacije radi
> one komentare od Lole za djecu u bolnicama, da li odobravate takvo ponašanje djece i roditelja u slučaju da dijete nije bolesno i hospitalizirano?
> 
> jer ja bih isto rekla da djetetu treba omogućiti što kraći i bezbolniji boravak ako već nažalost mora biti u bolnici i recimo da skoro ne treba prezati pred ničim da se to omogući.
> ali u situaciji kad je sve "normalno", ja se u potpunosti slažem sa navedenim komentarima. pa ne može te klinac ucjenjivati pišanjem u krevet, zar ne?





> a sto se ponasanja opcenito tice , u normalnim okolnostima... bas me briga ( zapravo).


Ili kako je neko to lepo napisao u jednoj staroj raspravi o pravilima ponašanja:
...i umesto da bude srećna što pod jedan to nije njeno dete, a pod dva nije njen sto, ona se našla pametna da drži lekcije...
Krajnje mi je svejedno kako će se druga deca ponašati sve dok svojim ponašanjem ne ugrožavaju mene, ili moju decu. Sasvim mi je dovoljno da brinem o ponašanju mojih dvoje, više mi ne treba, hvala lepo.  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

uvijek me zacudi koliko smo razlicite!
dojenje: troje djece, 40ak mjeseci ukupno. nikad mi nije bilo rutina. uvijek mi je to bio odnos 1:1. meni nitko nije trebao niti smio biti dok sam dojila. dojiti bebu i pricati na telefon ili uzivo - nezamislivo. beba ima sva prava da joj se mama posveti 100% dok ju doji.tih 20ak minuta.
posao, zarada,djeca( s moba mi je komplicirano, sutra cu dalje a mozda i ne  :Smile:   )

----------


## cvijeta73

ma beti, nema takve majke kao ti  :Grin: 
šalim se malo. nek je tebi svako dojenje bio poseban doživljaj, i usred noći i usred dana, i kad kuhaš, i kad šetaš. i o kojih 20ak minuta pričamo? 

20ak minuta svakih 20ak minuta? :D

----------


## KrisZg

Koliko vidim, pokretac/ica ove rasprave se nije niti jednom oglasila??

Ima samo 1 post...

----------


## seni

hvala bogu da smo tako razlicite i razliciti.

----------


## seni

neki bi iz mog svijeta pobjegli glavom bez obzira, a ja bih se u nekima ugusila.  :Grin: 
tako da je pametna majka priroda znala sto radi.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

MOzda je to zapravo Rudanica  :Smile: . NIje joj bilo dosta paznje, pa se bacila na rodu  :Smile: )




> Koliko vidim, pokretac/ica ove rasprave se nije niti jednom oglasila??
> 
> Ima samo 1 post...

----------


## Optimist

> MOzda je to zapravo Rudanica . NIje joj bilo dosta paznje, pa se bacila na rodu )


Svaka reklama je dobra reklama  :Grin:

----------


## Optimist

> Moja tridesetogodišnja susjeda već četvrtu godinu doji sina.


Ili joj se susjeda prepoznala  :lool:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

http://kellymom.com/wp-content/uploa...rgePLandow.jpg


Treba ovu fotku poslati Rudanici. Inace je ovaj kip ispred Buchingamove palaca u Londri. Tko li je isklesao tu zenu bez neke krpe preko sisa? MOzda je trebala sjediti na WC skoljci, jer je, prema doticnoj, mozda jedino tamo prihvatljivo dojiti. Sigurno "Rudi" suosjeca sa jadnom kraljicom Engleske koja, sa prozora palace mora po cijele dane gledati takav odvratan prizor. Looool!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

http://kellymom.com/wp-content/uploa...rgePLandow.jpg

ne znam zasto mi prethodno nije objavilo sliku. O ovoj se fotki radi  :Smile:

----------


## Optimist

> ne znam zasto mi prethodno nije objavilo sliku.


Zato što nije bilo krpe preko sise, lol.

----------


## Beti3

> ma beti, nema takve majke kao ti 
> šalim se malo. nek je tebi svako dojenje bio poseban doživljaj, i usred noći i usred dana, i kad kuhaš, i kad šetaš. i o kojih 20ak minuta pričamo? 
> 
> 20ak minuta svakih 20ak minuta? :D


Pa dobro, prvi mjesec se često doji, ali tada i nisam previše izlazila. A kasnije se napravi red. Pa ne treba dojenče jesti češće od svaka tri sata, kad je zdravo. A nakon 5-6 mjeseci i rjeđe, tada već ima i običnu hranu. Da ne pričam o kasnije kad porastu i približe se prvom rođendanu, tada se doji prije spavanja i to je to. O, i noću, ali nećeš noću pričati s prijateljicom. Ili hoćeš :D ?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Joj, moja se bome dojila non stop. Osim toga, jedino je spavala ako sam bila vani sa njom, tako da sam, onako sa podocnjacima, jadna, po cijele dane lunjala gradom do iznemoglosti, sa jos par mama koje su imale slicni problem. Cesto bi sjele u neki pub i naravno, ako je dijete bilo gladno, nismo se skrivale po WC-ima. Svaka cast onim savrsenim mamama sa savrsenim bebama koje mogu izorganizirati kad ce im beba papati, kakati i ostalo. Ja sam na zalost bila prepustena dojenju u javnosti i hvala Bogu, samo par osudjujucih pogleda.

----------


## seni

i sto ce se dogoditi ako dojis i pricas s prijateljicom? ili ne daj boze mislis o necemu trecem?

----------


## seni

i sto ce se dogodit s djecom onih koje jadne ne bile ne uspiju napraviti red?
mislim stvarno, jos samo fali da nam netko propise sto trebamo misliti, raditi, osjecati kad i dok dojimo.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

*seni*, slazem se. Iskreno, imala sam intimne trenutke dojenja koje cu pamtiti, ali imala sam i dojenje tipa, ev ti cika-suti i jedi. I super mi je curka ispala. Neki su govorili da je previse na cici, da cu je razmaziti. Nije ispala razmazena, nego samopouzdana i samostalna.

----------


## Beti3

> i sto ce se dogoditi ako dojis i pricas s prijateljicom? ili ne daj boze mislis o necemu trecem?


Vjerujem-ništa. Ali meni to nije odgovaralo. Dobro, ja i inače ne volim pričati. Pisanje mi lakše ide. 

No, samo sam naglasila koliko smo različiti i da je teško staviti se u tuđe cipele.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

*beti*, to i je bit, da smo razliciti. Netko je opusteniji ako prica s frendicom dok doji, netko je opusteniji u cetiri sida. Isto, svaka beba ima drugacije potrebe. Dokle god su beba i mama sretni, ne bi ih se trebalo ogranicavati gdje i kako dojiti.

----------


## seni

> Nisam baš sigurna da je to jedino opterećenje, dvoje roditelja koji rade osmosatni uredski posao i odsutni su od kuće 9-10 sati i dalje imaju realnih problema sa brigom za djecu. Ja sam naravno apsolutno za podjelu svih vrsta brige oko djece, no u današnjim uvjetima u kojima se na odsustvo radi djeteta na poslu loše gleda nisam baš sigurna koliko je pametno da se obadva roditelja na taj način kompromitiraju na poslu -- meni i mom mužu u svakom slučaju to nije bilo jako pametno, jer smo obadvoje u vrijeme kad je našem djetetu bila potrebna vrlo intenzivna briga na poslovima "zvisili".


pa moze biti da u pocetku pojedinac ima probleme. no kada bi velika vecina i muskarac i zena reagirali tako, onda bi se i trziste prilagodilo. to nije moja izmisljotina, to pokazuju cinjenice recimo u skandinavskim zemljama.

naravno da to ne rijesava sve brige. zivot sam po sebi nije ni lagan, ni samo pjesma, ni fer, ni zemlja dembelija. ni bez djece, ni sa jednim djetetom,  ni sa petero. i to je tako.
i zapravo ne znam otkuda ta ocekivanja da zivot treba biti, lagan, pjesma i bez problema. te jos pri tom, da nam takav zivot, odnosno onaj koji bi mi htjeli zivjeti, drustvo/neki drugi ljudi trebaju i moraju omoguciti.

----------


## gita75

Iskreno, ja sam dojenje doživljavala kao blaženstvo, ali samo iz razloga jer beba šuti i zadovoljna je.

----------


## gianna87

Primjetila sam da hranjenje djeteta na javnom mjestu općenito izaziva zanimanje radilo se o dojenju ili hranjenju na bočicu, jer ako dojite uvijek se nađe par njih kojima je neugodno ili šta već, a ako radite bočicu sa AD-om onda uvijek ima majki koje to osuđuju pa vas i one gledaju poprijeko. Mislim da je naše društvo u suštini osuđujuče i da tako kažem "natjecateljski" nastrojeno u svim segmentima, samo što to počinjemo najviše primječivati na aspektu djece jer smo na njih najslabiji i pridajemo važnost svemu što se događa s njima i vezano za njih pa se  bespotrebno živciramo. Ali to je jače od nas, to je taj roditeljski nagon za zaštitom.

----------


## littletunafish

> Ili kako je neko to lepo napisao u jednoj staroj raspravi o pravilima ponašanja:
> ...i umesto da bude srećna što pod jedan to nije njeno dete, a pod dva nije njen sto, ona se našla pametna da drži lekcije...
> *Krajnje mi je svejedno kako će se druga deca ponašati sve dok svojim ponašanjem ne ugrožavaju mene, ili moju decu.* Sasvim mi je dovoljno da brinem o ponašanju mojih dvoje, više mi ne treba, hvala lepo.


o ovome boldanom ja i govorim. ne znam kako lola,lulu,kako se već zove, ali ja kad vidim da neko dijete tiranizira vlastite roditelje, meni je to signal da maknem i sebe i svoje dijete od tih osoba.

----------


## Carmina406

Gianna87 potpuno se slazem da je u svemu i o svemu drustvo osudujuce

Evo ja npr.da moram dojiti samo u svojoj kuci nebi nikad ni izasla jer ocito sam totalni promasaj kad je u pitanju uvodenje reda u dojenje.

A bebi vec 8mj skoro

S druge strane znam landrat po cijeli dan vani ali opetkad trebam dati djetetu ciku,ja se skrivam...u najhrabrijem slucaju iza ogromne marame

A opet ne pamtim kad sam vidjela zenu u javnosti da doji,al kad bi je vidjela vjerovatno bi plakala od miline i digla joj spomenik zbog njene " hrabrosti" 

zao mi je da je ja ipak nemam toliko,al eto ..uvijek postoji marama za ove ostecene u mozgu poput mene


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Meni je pomoglo da prodojim u javnosti to sto sam isla na LLL sastanke i upoznala druge dojilje koje su se ponasale toliko prirodno kad su dojile i bez problema gdje se nalaze. Tako sam i ja krenula. Nedavno mi je frendica rodila i odvela sam ju na LLL sastanak. Bila je tako slatka kad je trebala nahraniti bebu i zeljela otici u wc. Sve smo joj rekle neka slobodno nahrani bebu pred nama. Jos su neke mame krenule hraniti svoje malisane i tako se ona ohrabrila. Mislim da je najveca podrska za dojenje u javnosti primjer iskusnijih dojilja.

----------


## Carmina406

Ne bih imala problem ispred 1000 zena,ali moj maci sad oce sad nece s tim dojenjem,pa ta cica bi moja bljeskala stalno kad mali skakuce i nikad mira nema

Pa ja onda maramu priko,pa ti lipi skaci do mile volje


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Al eto,nadam se dok moja dica narastu da ce covjecanstvo naucit cemu zapravo sluzi cica

Pa da nikome nece trebat hrabrost


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## gianna87

Mi jako volimo reći za sebe da smo civilizacijski napredovali pa nas valjda dojenje "unazađuje" jer nas podsjeća da smo da smo i mi zapadnjaci živjeli kao današnja afrička plemena, sa lišćem oko struka i slobodnim cickama i da je to bilo posve normalno.  :Razz:  
Mislim da je problem što se seksualnost previše naglašava, doslovno gola ženska iskače iz paštete, pa se mi onda podsvijesno osjećamo da tako kažem vulgarno ako sad svoje cike pokažemo u javnosti makar samo da bi nahranile dijete.

----------


## Carmina406

Eto bas to je ocito i u mom mentalnom sklopu,jer kad bi vidila drugu zenu da doji to bi mi bilo prekrasno,a ja u istoj situaciji sebe dozivljavam ko na stangi

Nazalost

Zato se nadam makar svojoj djeci usadit dojenje kao nesto Bogom dano i najprirodnije na svijetu




Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

Zena ako vec doji dijete smatra to dobrim za dijete.Druga je prica da li se pojedinka osjeca dobro radeci to vani da svi gledaju.Ja zaista nisam bila u situaciji da sam bas morala vaditi sisu van jer je mala imala dobro ustaljeni ritam hranjenja.Ne znam da li bih se bas osjecala super duper ugodno da mi pola kvarta sisu vidi bez obzira kaj je to izvor hrane. Lijepo mi je vidjeti bebaca kada doji ali ponavljam, nisam ziher da li bi meni bilo ugodno. I ne bih voljela da me itko uvjerava kako je to super. Vidjet cemo  :Laughing: 

Inace u zadnje vrijeme imam veliku averziju prema vise-manje svim portalima jerbo npr. krenem gledati slike stenaca, humora a izmedu toga mi iskacu sise, dupe s nekim ljigavim komentarima kako ona ceznutljivog pogleda, zaobljenog dupeta prebacila sisu preko prozora...ma fuj, prisjedne mi kava ujutro :drek:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Meni je malo zalosno to sto je primarna uloga dojke upravo ta da hrani bebe. U srednjem vijeku zena je bila drolja ako je pokazala glezanj, ali je bilo normalno da doji i nitko se nije skrivao. Tek kad su boce postale popularne, zenske su grudi ocito postale predmet muske pozude (vjerojatno zato sto im zelja za majcinim prsima nikada nije zadovoljena, posto cu othranjeni raznim formulama) i sad je cijela kontraverza nastala oko toga sto zena u tu i tamo u javnosti podoji dijete.

----------


## Joe

koliko se ja sjećam, ženske grudi igraju dosta veliku ulogu u sexu, ne kao predmet muške požude već zajedničkog zadovoljstva. evolucijski sigurno ima smisla da su erogena zona. tako da nije pametno biti isključiv u bilo kojem smjeru.

ja sam dojila djecu vani kad je trebalo, sve se to da diskretno izvesti bez flešanja sise i bez pokrivanja burkom, ako se želi.

----------


## cvijeta73

da koliko se ja sjećam  :Laughing: 
iste misli, upravo to htjedoh napisati. 
tako da te samo potpisujem  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

bome i ja JOe potpisujem, jer sam htjela napisati ajd sad ne pretjerujte.

----------


## sasa

Joe dobro se sjecas. 
Ja imam dva iskustva-starijeg koji je dojeci dostizao zen, a time smo isti dostizali i svi mi oko njega, i malu koja u zivotu nije dojila dulje od minute u komadu nego je cijelo vrijeme zujala okolo i pristekavala se pa odstekavala. Bome nju mi sam maksimalno izbjegavala dojiti u javnosti unatoc tome sto srcem i dusom vjerujem da je dojenje prirodan cin. I potpuno razumijem ljude koje je osupnulo kad bi ih bas zasamarao prizor moje gole cice- cijenim sve one koji su bili dovoljno pristojni da bez komentara okrenu glavu.
Ja sam dugo dojila svoju djecu ali svejedno mislim da nije jedina uloga dojke da nahrani djecu.

----------


## Carmina406

Joe..i slazem se i ne slazem se u isto vrime.

Ovo za fleshiranje sise..da vidis kako moj mali doji zgrozila bi se. 3 zalogaja,pa gleda,opet 3 pa se smije...i tako u nedogled moja cica bljeska

Ociti sam antitalent,a necu(citaj nemogu) cilu garderobu peilagodit dojenju. Stoga,marama ide samnom,vrlo jednostavno


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Anci

Joe  :lool: 

Sasa, ajme, i moja mladja je tako blesavo sisala, po 2,3 minute i onda zbrise. Nisam viljela flesati po kafanama pa bih nekako pazila. A bome kad je presla odredjenu dob, nije vise sisala vani.
Sama je govorila: ja jos sisam, ali ne pred gostima i ne vise u kaficima  :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Djo, lajkam avatar  :lool:

----------


## *mamica*

I ja sam mama kojoj je neugodno dojiti u javnosti. Prvo - zato što su i moje obje bebe voljele ( vole) razgledavati dok doje.
Drugo - imam prilično uočljive cice  :Grin:  i mislim da bi komentari bili neizbježni. Naprosto MENI nije ugodno s njima. Baš sam se bila ohrabrila da ću drugo dijete sigurno dojiti u javnosti, i onda, kada sam se izdajala u bolnici, jedna mama je non stop buljila u moje sise i govorila "wooow, koje sise! bokte sisa!"  :Rolling Eyes:  i ta mi je definitivno pokopala svu odlučnost da dojim u javnosti.
Treće - dojim uz pomoć šeširića i to mi je opet remetajući faktor za dojenje u javnosti.

Žao mi je zbog toga.

----------


## seni

kod nekih je islo lagano, jerbo nije bilo necega puno za fleshiranje.  :Grin:  to su te male prednosti  :Wink: 
inace slazem se multifunkcionalnoscu nasih tjelesnih atributa.

a za nas neupucene: tko je to u avataru?

----------


## AdioMare

bravo! evo konačno mjesta na kojem se smijem požaliti da su mi bradavice nakon višegodišnjeg dojenja odrvenile i da nisu više tako suptilno (erogeno, a da kako?!) osjetljive kao prije  :Grin: 
kad sam se na to u dva, tri navrata požalila ovdje na forumu (doduše prije 9, 10 godina), aman sam sve ostavila bez komentara. u najmanju ruku da šta će ti sise osim da dojiš  :lool: 
jedina je promjena u ovih 10 godina što me to više ne sekira  :lool:

----------


## cvijeta73

> A bome kad je presla odredjenu dob, nije vise sisala vani.
> :


ovako i moja m.
kad mogu sami, i to RIJEČIMA, tražiti cicu, mogu na nju bome i malo sačekati  :Grin: 

ali, ljeto, njih oboje 2-4 mjeseca, e, onda je dojenje u javnosti bilo spas. 
sve terase kafića su bile naše  :Grin:

----------


## seni

AM  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

:Laughing:

----------


## Joe

> a za nas neupucene: tko je to u avataru?


tim riggins iz serije friday night lights, to ti je jedan naš mali kult  :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Mi smo cijelih 14 mjeseci dojenja dojile svuda, nema gdje nismo. Što je ipak bolje od izdajanja... recimo na jarunskom jezeru  :Laughing:  (još pamtim lice žene iz osiguranja In Musica kad mi je iz ruksaka izvukla izdajalicu  :Cool: ).

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Samo zato sto su cice erogena zona ne znaci da im dojenje nije primarna funkcija. I usta su erogena zona, pa im sex ipak nije glavna funkcija. Vrat je erogena zona, pa mu je ipak primarna funkcija da drzi glavu. Na kraju i koncu, zasto muskarci nemaju cice, ako im dojenje nije funkcija?

----------


## Carmina406

Zuska hahahaaaaa

A zamisli sta bi Rudanica imala za rec da je ova njena izvukla izdajalicu


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe

primarna funkcija nije jedina funkcija. muška fascinacija dojkama nije nastala uvođenjem bočice. dojenje ne rješava sve svjetske probleme. nešto nije jasno?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Po nekim Africkim plemenima zene okolo hodaju golih prsiju. Isto tako djecu doje do 5. ili 8. godine zivota a nije da frajeri radi toga hodaju okolo sa dignutim kitama. Isto tako muslimanke pod feredjama doje u javnosti,a ne pokrivaju sise.
Naravno da dojenje ne rijesava svjetske probleme, ali ovdje je rijes o diskriminaciji zena koje doje u javnosti. Ocito je ovo posljednja opce prihvacena diskriminacija.
Da na primjer kazem kako bi se homoseksualci trebali skloniti u svoja cetiri zida da se tamo drze za rucice ili sto vec, jer je meni to ruzno gledati ili je nepristojno, svi biste me napali da sam homofob, vjerojatno bi pobrala i poneku kaznu na ovom forumu.
Ali ako zena, cije je dijete upravo gladno, odluci izvaditi sisu u javnosti (bez da ima neku perverznu potrebu da flesira), mozda jednostavno ima velike grudi i beba ne zeli jesti pod pokrivacem (u cemu je apsolutno razumijem, ne zelim ni ja), onda je ona odmah muzara, nekulturna, izbacuje sise i ne znam sto. Najbolje bi bilo da je ostala doma, izdojila se u flasicu, ili bi mozda zahod bio najbolje rijesenje. Ne znam. 

Eto, to su neka moja razmisljanja. Samo da jos napomenem da nemam nista protiv homoseksualaca. Spomenula sam ih kako bih povukla nekakvu paralelu.

----------


## Joe

ym, ja nemam namjeru ulaziti u tu raspravu, moji dojilački dani su daleko iza mene i ta tema me više ne zanima. jedino sam se osvrnula na to što si napisala o dojkama i seksu, to me zasvrbilo pa sam reagirala.

----------


## cvijeta73

yummy, pa već smo se, čini mi se, izjasnile po pitanju rudanice i dojenja u javnosti.

kao što joe kaže, ovo je sporno:




> Tek kad su boce postale popularne, zenske su grudi ocito postale predmet muske pozude (vjerojatno zato sto im zelja za majcinim prsima nikada nije zadovoljena, posto cu othranjeni raznim formulama)


ne stoji ta tvrdnja.

a paralele s afričkim plemenima, k'mon. ako se s golim cicama želiš šetati, a bome treba sve u kompletu uzeti. a šta ne? a ne samo gole cice. il savršene muške guzice, npr  :Grin: 


no, ja volim i tu seksualnu funkciju dojki, pa nek je i sekundarna i tercijarna ako treba.  :Grin:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Gle, cvijeta, ok je kad nase sise nas zabavljaju i kad mi sa njima radimo sto zelimo. Porblem nastaje kad nam je nesto nametnuto. Tipa, ok je imati dekolte do pupka i toples na plazi, jer to frajere pali, ali, ako nase djete treba biti nahranjeno, onda se trebamo skrivati ili ispricavati okolini sto smo se uopce dovele u situaciju da netko uopce moze vidjeti dijelic nase cice.

----------


## vertex

Je, to je besmislica, ali ovdje će ti se većina s time da se radi o besmislici glatko složit. A kako je dosta nas taj dio s dojenjem bilo gdje i bilo kad već uspješno odradio, i više puta, onda nam i ne može više tako akutno smetat. Mora priznat da se ja i ne sjećam nekog neodobravanja, nisam ga na svojoj koži iskusila.

----------


## Joe

ni ja nisam imala neka loša iskustva, ustvari samo pozitivne komentare sam čula. ali ja nisam sisoflešer nego diskrecijska dojilica  :Grin: 

jednom mi je na malom otoku, gdje sam dvomjesečnu kćer dojila na klupi u parku, došao neki dečkić i pitao me teta, koliko on ima godina  :Laughing:

----------


## *mamica*

Ja bih još istaknula da meni ta paralela sa afričkim plemenima naprosto ne stoji. Afrički i europski civilizacijski krugovi su potpuno različiti i ne bih rekla da se u Europi, čak i u daljoj povijesti, šetalo pokriveno smokvinim lišćem. Ne sjećam se da su Tuga i Buga na onoj poznatoj slici paradirale u toplesu  :Grin: 

I osim toga, ne možemo živjeti u staklenom zvonu i bježati od činjenice da je danas sve naglašeno seksualizirano, a gole cice su definitivno simbol erotike i seksualnosti. Možeš se ti praviti da živiš među Bušmanima, al ono... ne živiš  :Grin: 

I dalje stoji činjenica da svaka majka ima pravo dojiti u javnosti i otkriti pritom cice onoliko koliko želi i nitko je ne bi smio osuđivati zbog toga niti zvati muzarama. Ali razumijem one žene (u prvom redu sebe  :Grin: ) kojima je to neugodno, a i zašto im je neugodno.

----------


## KrisZg

> Po nekim Africkim plemenima zene okolo hodaju golih prsiju. Isto tako djecu doje do 5. ili 8. godine zivota a nije da frajeri radi toga hodaju okolo sa dignutim kitama. Isto tako muslimanke pod feredjama doje u javnosti,a ne pokrivaju sise.
> Naravno da dojenje ne rijesava svjetske probleme, ali ovdje je rijes o diskriminaciji zena koje doje u javnosti. Ocito je ovo posljednja opce prihvacena diskriminacija.
> Da na primjer kazem kako bi se homoseksualci trebali skloniti u svoja cetiri zida da se tamo drze za rucice ili sto vec, jer je meni to ruzno gledati ili je nepristojno, svi biste me napali da sam homofob, vjerojatno bi pobrala i poneku kaznu na ovom forumu.
> Ali ako zena, cije je dijete upravo gladno, odluci izvaditi sisu u javnosti (bez da ima neku perverznu potrebu da flesira), mozda jednostavno ima velike grudi i beba ne zeli jesti pod pokrivacem (u cemu je apsolutno razumijem, ne zelim ni ja), onda je ona odmah muzara, nekulturna, izbacuje sise i ne znam sto. Najbolje bi bilo da je ostala doma, izdojila se u flasicu, ili bi mozda zahod bio najbolje rijesenje. Ne znam. 
> 
> Eto, to su neka moja razmisljanja. Samo da jos napomenem da nemam nista protiv homoseksualaca. Spomenula sam ih kako bih povukla nekakvu paralelu.


Cemu povlaciti paralelu s africkim plemenima??Pa zene tamo spavaju na zemlji, jedu kukce, radaju u poljima tako da im sve zivo popuca pa budu izopcene iz tzv. drustva jer ne mogu kontrolirati stolicu.I moja je mater kada ne bih nesto pojela govorila kako se usudujem u Africi djeca gladuju, kaj to treba znaciti da ja trebam imati 100kg jer neko dijete gladuje u Africi?

Zene tamo nemaju izbora, ovdje ga imam i samo zato kaj se one presetavaju gole, doje do 8 godina (grozno zvuci ali bolje da doje jer nazalost nemaju bas nekog izbora)...ne znaci da bi meni trebalo biti ugodno vaditi sisu u javnosti.

Ne secu se s kitama u zraku jer jedino sto i vide su sise,00-24 bilo da zena doji ili ne, u toplesu je vise-manje...

----------


## pomikaki

Sad ste malo zabrijale s tom afrikom.
Nije poanta koliko smo napredniji i na višem civilizacijskom razvoju (hvalite nas usta naša  :Rolling Eyes: ) već u tome da nam odavno nije više normalno vidjeti golu dojku koju navlači beba. Ali nam je normalno da je vidimo na plaži, na kiosku, u bilo kojoj reklami. Pred 200 godina nam je bilo nevjerojatno vidjeti goli gležanj. Pogotovo ženski. To ne govori o stupnju razvoja nego o društvenoj normi. A po našoj društvenoj normi postalo je normalno da se vidi štošta, ali ne i dojenje.
U nekim dijelovima afrike je norma da se cice vide, i još svašta drugo. To nije do toga da se nema izbora nego do običaja. O dobrim i lošim stranama naših i tuđih običaja možemo nadugo raspravljati.


Inače, i ja sam u pravilu imala ok iskustva što se tiče dojenja u javnosti, na kavama, klupicama i slično. Isto sam gledala da se ne vidi puno, ali kako nemam upadljive cice nije mi trebala marama  :Smile:  
Jedino što mi je smetalo su bili komentari u prvoj fazi o prednostima zaslađenog čaja i slično, no to je druga tema.
Zadnji put kad sam dojila u javnosti, dijete je imalo 18 mj. Bili smo u gostima kod neke mm-ove rodbine. Prvi put sam bila tamo, neko selo, skupila se proširena obitelj. Inače je već znala pričekati, ali je vjerojatno bila izmorena od putovanja i novih lica, pa sam popustila i dala cicu. Sve bakice su me gledale sa suzama u očima, komentari su bili - jooj, otkad nisam ovo vidjela, kao kad sam ja bila mlada. A mlađe žene: a ja nikako nisam imala mlijeka...

----------


## Zuska

Meni se ne sviđa da je normalno vidjeti mamu kako bebu hrani bočicom, a nije kakti normalno vidjeti da hrani cicom. 
Ja sam na par komenatara oko dojenja u javnosti pitala traže li i od majki s bočicama da se pokrivaju ili udaljavaju? Inače, ukupno nije bilo mnogo komentara u javnosti, ali da smo nastavile dojiti, bilo bi ih...u mojoj sredini produženo dojenje je tema koju se potiho priznaje. 

A najviše komentara oko dojenja je bilo u mojoj široj obitelji na selu. Bilo im je nevjerovatno da mi je tek rođena beba ili beba od 2-3 mjeseca bila stalno na cici pa su prognozirali da će biti razmažena, da sam ko Ciganka (isprika) i sl. Sva sreća da nisamo imale problema s dojenjem, jer da jesmo, tko zna kako bih reagirala na tako poticajnu okolinu.

----------


## *mamica*

> A po našoj društvenoj normi postalo je normalno da se vidi štošta, ali ne i dojenje.


Ja se s ovime uopće ne bih složila, pa i sama navodiš da si imala pozitivno iskustvo, kao i većina cura ovdje.

----------


## orcha

> Definitivno vjerujem da je pusenje los izbor, ali, istrazivanja su pokazala da je zapravo bolje da zena koja pusi doji, jer, samim time zena u svom mlijeku sadrzi i tvari koje stite bebu, od stetnih tvari iz cigareta.
> http://kellymom.com/bf/can-i-breastf...style/smoking/



Oprosti ali se ne slazem sa time. Kad pogledas sve rizike i stetu koje donosi pusenje ne bi trebalo govoriti trudnim zenama i one koje doje da je to ok i da ce im dijete biti savrseno zdravo. Too je samo isprika onima koje puse da si umire savjest.. Odluka je pojedinaca ali ako vec zelim trovati sebe ne bi svjesnono trovala i dijete koje u ovom slucaju nema pravo izbora. Same stetne nuspojave nabrojane u ovom linku pobijaju tvrdnju da dijete nema posljedica zbog antitijela.... Kakva su to antitijela protiv teskih metala i katrana kad ni majcino tijelo ne moze sanirati sve otrove iz cigarete. Na samoj kutiji ti pise da je pusenje stetno i opasno po zdravlje posebno za trudnice i dojilje.

----------


## Optimist

> Ne secu se s kitama u zraku jer jedino sto i vide su sise,00-24 bilo da zena doji ili ne, u toplesu je vise-manje...


 :Laughing:

----------


## Optimist

> bravo! evo konačno mjesta na kojem se smijem požaliti da su mi bradavice nakon višegodišnjeg dojenja odrvenile i da nisu više tako suptilno (erogeno, a da kako?!) osjetljive kao prije 
> kad sam se na to u dva, tri navrata požalila ovdje na forumu (doduše prije 9, 10 godina), aman sam sve ostavila bez komentara. u najmanju ruku da šta će ti sise osim da dojiš 
> jedina je promjena u ovih 10 godina što me to više ne sekira


 :lool: 

Dok me je mama dojila (bila sam 4. dijete), moja sestra ju je pitala - mama, a zašto su tebi sise do pupka?!  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ja mislim da tenzije na ovom topicu stvara generacijski jaz , a ne toliko  različita mišljenja oko  cica.

zato sam si  , vrlo vidovito, stavila godinu rođenja u nick tako da svi vide s kim imaju posla.

brijem da će uskoro snahe sa svekrvama raspravljati onlajn tako da me to sve zapravo veseli   :Preskace uze:  :mama:  :alexis:

----------


## laumi

> Oprosti ali se ne slazem sa time. Kad pogledas sve rizike i stetu koje donosi pusenje ne bi trebalo govoriti trudnim zenama i one koje doje da je to ok i da ce im dijete biti savrseno zdravo. Too je samo isprika onima koje puse da si umire savjest.. Odluka je pojedinaca ali ako vec zelim trovati sebe ne bi svjesnono trovala i dijete koje u ovom slucaju nema pravo izbora. Same stetne nuspojave nabrojane u ovom linku pobijaju tvrdnju da dijete nema posljedica zbog antitijela.... Kakva su to antitijela protiv teskih metala i katrana kad ni majcino tijelo ne moze sanirati sve otrove iz cigarete. Na samoj kutiji ti pise da je pusenje stetno i opasno po zdravlje posebno za trudnice i dojilje.


Zapravo se smatra da je bolje dojiti i pušiti nego ne dojiti uopće (ako ćemo vjerovati svjetskim autoritetima za dojenje) pod uvjetom da to nije više od 10 cigareta dnevno. I, naravno, da majka ne puši u prostorijama gdje boravi dijete i da ne puši neposredno prije podoja, nego nakon podoja i da prođe određeno vrijeme između cigarete i idućeg podoja.

----------


## Carmina406

I onda je svizac zamotao cokoladu

Evo zapalim i ja katkad,ali nemoguce je to istempirat u tim gabaritima,jedino broj i mjesto

To mi je za psihu

Pusenje,nije zdravo nikome i tocka

A sta bi bilo da je ta Rudanicina dojila,izdajala i pusila u isto vrime LOL


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## laumi

Naravno da pušenje nije zdravo. Jesam li ja rekla da je?

----------


## laumi

> bravo! evo konačno mjesta na kojem se smijem požaliti da su mi bradavice nakon višegodišnjeg dojenja odrvenile i da nisu više tako suptilno (erogeno, a da kako?!) osjetljive kao prije 
> kad sam se na to u dva, tri navrata požalila ovdje na forumu (doduše prije 9, 10 godina), aman sam sve ostavila bez komentara. u najmanju ruku da šta će ti sise osim da dojiš 
> jedina je promjena u ovih 10 godina što me to više ne sekira


 :Laughing: 

Ovako je i meni bilo nakon zadnjeg, maratonskog dojenja. Već sam to oplakala, a onda se osjet vratio, skroz.

----------


## Carmina406

Naravno da nisi,ali to nije ni tema

Drago mi je da si iznila cinjenice o dojenju i pusenju pa nek se zna

Jer nedavno sam od jedne cula: zapalila je 2 cigare uz kavu i onda ce kasnije podojit bebu. Bolje da je prestala odma dojit"

Ko ce dojit,nek doji

Ko ce pusit nek pusi

Kome se pravi boca nek pravi

I bok


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

> Dok me je mama dojila (bila sam 4. dijete), moja sestra ju je pitala - mama, a zašto su tebi sise do pupka?!


Meni je mala komentirala da mi sise lice na sunce...a osjet se vratio nakon nekog vremena :Laughing:

----------


## gianna87

A nije sve crno-bijelo u životu. Osobno sam bila pušač i kad sam počela planirati trudnoću ostavila sam se pušenja, ne toliko zbog budućeg dojenja koliko da stvorim neku zdraviju okolinu za svoje dijete. Moja mama je pušila cijelu trudnoću, cijeli dojenački staž i zapravo cijeli moj život pa mi niš nije bilo. E, sad da li je to faktor sreće ili šta već ne znam... Ko voli nek izvoli... Po tom pravilu nepušači ne bi nikad trebali dobiti rak pluća i tak to.
Nisam imala prilike dojiti u javnosti pa nisam kompetentna za komentar ali bio bi mi bed, utolko kaj imam male sise pa baš to nisam mogla suptilno obavljat. Ali razumijem tu potrebu ljudi da pogledaju, pogledam i ja, ali glupo mi je osuđivanje, zgražanje, komentiranje... I ja sam dobila par "NEMAJKA" pogleda dok sam radila flašicu, pa kaj sad... Baš me briga ko kaj misli, moje dijete moj život. Samo me zanima kakve bi poglede dobila da sam probala dojiti i to tak da bi se morala skinut u toples, navlačiti tu svoju malu sisicu i onda uzet bebačevu glavu i doslovno ju "nabit" na nju da ju može uhvatiti. Vjerojatno bi mi pozvali policiju. :Cool:

----------


## Mima

> Zapravo se smatra da je bolje dojiti i pušiti nego ne dojiti uopće (ako ćemo vjerovati svjetskim autoritetima za dojenje) pod uvjetom da to nije više od 10 cigareta dnevno. I, naravno, da majka ne puši u prostorijama gdje boravi dijete i da ne puši neposredno prije podoja, nego nakon podoja i da prođe određeno vrijeme između cigarete i idućeg podoja.


Stvarno? Tko to smatra i na koji je to način dokazano? Koliko se ja sjećam smatra se da je bolje da žena koja puši doji, nego da puši i radi toga ne doji.

----------


## gianna87

Moje je mišljenje da su te raznorazne studije nepouzdane i da se okreću kako vjetar puše. Prvo se počinjalo sa dohranom sa 4 mj, pa onda sa 6 mj, pa su sad opet kakati provođena nova istraživanja gdje se vraća na ova 4 mj. I kaj sad? Znači po tome ispada da bi mame koje su počela prije 3 mjeseca sa nadohranom kad je beba imala 6 mjeseci sad trebale biti u totalnoj panici jer će njihovim klincima nešto faliti ili obrnuto. To su gluposti, svatko treba procjeniti prema sebi i svom djetetu što je ok, a što nije. Pa je tako i sa tim pušenjem/nepušenjem. Nema tu neke doživotne garancije da ćemo svi biti živi i zdravi i doživjeti stotu jer smo se striktno nečega pridržavali

----------


## sirius

> Stvarno? Tko to smatra i na koji je to način dokazano? Koliko se ja sjećam smatra se da je bolje da žena koja puši doji, nego da puši i radi toga ne doji.


Mislim da je tako nesto i htjela reci.  :Smile: 
samo se malo nespretno izrazila.

----------


## vertex

gianna, pa dijete se ionako uvijek privlači dojci, bila ona mala ili velika. Šta treba bebaču, ono malo sise oko bradavice, i to je to. Nisu male dojke nikakav hendikep niti su nezgodnije za dojenje u javnosti. Malo su dapače zgodnije jer obično ipak privlače manje pozornosti slučajnih prolaznika :D

----------


## Mima

Malo malo pa se netko krivo izrazi na tu temu.

----------


## vertex

Misliš Mima da je bolje da žena doji bez obzira na to koliko pušila? Tj. misliš da je to službeni stav? Ne kažem ni da nije ni da jest, nego ne znam pa pitam.

----------


## Mima

Nemam ja pojma o tome. Jedino što mislim je da se na ovom forumu, a i šire, vrlo često krivo interpretira tekst o pušenju i dojenju koji je nekad bio na Rodinom portalu,  na način na koji je to zazvučalo i nekoliko postova iznad, dakle da je za dijete bolje da majka puši i doji nego da ga ne doji uopće (pušila ili ne pušila).

----------


## vertex

Aha, sad kužim. Dosad mi ništa nije bilo jasno  :Grin:  (uopće nisam primijetila da nisu iste tvrdnje u tvom i lauminom postu).

----------


## gianna87

Vertex kužim sve, ali u praksi meni je sve to bilo neizvedivo na neki lijep način  :Smile:  Možda zato što sam po prirodi smotana. Nama su na trudničkom tečaju strogo zabranili pušenje u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja, pa sad ti vidi... A pred bolnicom ne vidiš jedan drugoga od trbuha i dima.

----------


## laumi

Htjela sam reći da je, ako žena već puši, bolje da doji, nego da dijete hrani adaptiranim mlijekom. Uz one ograde koje sam navela. Ako puši manje od 20 cigareta na dan, rizici od nikotina u mlijeku za dijete su mali. Međutim, ako puši više od 10 cigareta dnevno, mogu se javiti problemi s proizvodnjom mlijeka. Zato sam sam napisala da se još i može tolerirati ako puši do 10 cigareta na dan.
Da je to sad nešto super, nije, ali procijenjuje se da je rizik zbog majčinog pušenja za djecu koja se doje manji nego da uopće nisu dojena.

http://kellymom.com/bf/can-i-breastf...style/smoking/

http://www.lalecheleague.org/faq/smoking.html



> if the mother smokes fewer than               twenty cigarettes a day, the risks to her baby from the nicotine in her milk are small.               When a breastfeeding mother smokes more than twenty to thirty cigarettes a day, the risks               increase. Heavy smoking can reduce a mother's milk supply and on rare occasions has caused               symptoms in the breastfeeding baby such as nausea, vomiting, abdominal cramps, and               diarrhea. (Vorherr 1974). By keeping smoking to a minimum, a mother can decrease the risk.               When a mother smokes a cigarette, the nicotine levels in her blood and milk first increase               and then decrease over time. The half-life of nicotine (the amount of time it takes for               half the nicotine to be eliminated from the body) is ninety-five minutes. For this reason,            a mother should avoid smoking just before and certainly during a feeding.


Ovo je iz izvora koje Rodine savjetnice za dojenje koriste u svojoj edukaciji.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Kao sto sam vec prvo navela, pusenje je LOS izbor. I ne tvrdim nista kako bih olaksala iciju savijest radi pusenja, samo kazem da je bolje dojiti ako pusis, nego ne dojiti. I da li mislis da nema nicega loseg u dojenackim formulama na primjer? Opce je poznato da krave koje daju puno mlijeka cesto imaju jedan oblik leukemije. Tako da je vecina mlijeka koje pijemo (ukljucujuci dojenacke formule od takvih krava). Uz to se krave vse ne hrane travom, nego uglavnom kuruzom (sto uopce ne spada u  kravlju hranu) tako da su goveda izlozena raznim infekcijama radi kojih ih se preventivno cak sopa antibioticima. Jos jedan divan dodatak kravljem mlijeku. Neka su istrazivanja cak dokazala da se u dojenackim formulama nalaze i pesticidi, isto tako teski metali. Tako da dojenacka formula nije puno cisca od nikotinom zagadjenog majcinog mlijeka. Naravno, jos jednom navodim ukoliko majka pusi umjereno. Makar sam od misljenja da uopce ne bi trebala pusiti.




> Oprosti ali se ne slazem sa time. Kad pogledas sve rizike i stetu koje donosi pusenje ne bi trebalo govoriti trudnim zenama i one koje doje da je to ok i da ce im dijete biti savrseno zdravo. Too je samo isprika onima koje puse da si umire savjest.. Odluka je pojedinaca ali ako vec zelim trovati sebe ne bi svjesnono trovala i dijete koje u ovom slucaju nema pravo izbora. Same stetne nuspojave nabrojane u ovom linku pobijaju tvrdnju da dijete nema posljedica zbog antitijela.... Kakva su to antitijela protiv teskih metala i katrana kad ni majcino tijelo ne moze sanirati sve otrove iz cigarete. Na samoj kutiji ti pise da je pusenje stetno i opasno po zdravlje posebno za trudnice i dojilje.

----------


## gianna87

Pa i ne slažem se baš sa tim. U majčino mlijeko prolazi sve i ako bebi može smetati jedna žlica graha koju je mama pojela, onda joj sigurno može smetati i nikotin još k tome od svih tih spojeva nikotin je i najmanji problem. A za omjer se može uzeti i činjenica da i jedna cigaret koju mama u trudnoći popuši za bebu ispadne kao da je popušila sedam, tako to ispadne kod tih svih otrovnih tvari koji se apsorbraju kroz posteljicu.
I ne razumijem taj stav da je taj AD bojni otrov i da je izmišljen za potrebe lijenih majki koje se ne žele odreći nekog komfora. Osobno ja tu ne vidim nikakav komfor već samo nepotrebnu z*****ciju i za mamu i za bebu. Očito je da ipak postoji neka potreba za njim, jer ga inače ne bi ni izmislili.

----------


## gianna87

A onda nikad ne bi ni trebali početi piti kravlje a ni bilo koje drugo mlijeko. I mi smo zagađeni sa raznoraznim glupostima koje se izlučuju iz organizma... A hrana koju mi jedemo i bolje možda da ne znamo šta jedemo.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ne tvrdim da je AD bojni otrov, nego da je majcino mlijeko  superiornije od formule i za one koje nisu znale, kako se iz majcinog mlijeka razni otrovi mogu prenijeti na bebu, tako se moze iz AD mlijeka. Prosla su vremena kad su krave pasle na cistim zelenim brezuljcima i to bilje koje zagadjenja nije vidjelo.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

gianna, ja uopce ne pijem kravlje mlijeko niti nilo koje drugo, niti moj muz, niti djete  :Smile: 
Ne mislim da je bojni otrov, ali, ako niti jedna druga zivotinjska vrsta ne konzumira mlijeko nakon sto je krenula sa krutom hranom, niti pije mlijeko druge vrste, ne bi trebali ni mi. To je iskljucivo moje misljenje i neki stav. Ne smatram da svi trebaju slijediti taj primjer, samo se nadovezujem kad si spomenula.  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

> ja mislim da tenzije na ovom topicu stvara generacijski jaz , a ne toliko  različita mišljenja oko  cica.


U kom smislu generacijski jaz?




> brijem da će uskoro snahe sa svekrvama raspravljati onlajn tako da me to sve zapravo veseli


Hahaha, zamišljam podforum za djecu 18+, za svekrve i punice   :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> gianna, ja uopce ne pijem kravlje mlijeko niti nilo koje drugo, niti moj muz, niti djete 
> Ne mislim da je bojni otrov, ali, ako niti jedna druga zivotinjska vrsta ne konzumira mlijeko nakon sto je krenula sa krutom hranom, niti pije mlijeko druge vrste, ne bi trebali ni mi.


opet usporedbe sa životinjskim vrstama
a kad ponudiš životinji kravlje mlijeko ona će ga piti
jedini problem je što pas ili mačka ne mogu pomusti drugu životinju  :Grin:

----------


## *mamica*

> Opce je poznato da krave koje daju puno mlijeka cesto imaju jedan oblik leukemije.


Što je leukemija zarazna, ili?

I čovjek se od drugih životinjskih vrsta razlikuje po mnogočemu, pa zašto ne bi i u konzumiranju mlijeka. Ne moramo kud svi, tud i mali Mujo.

----------


## Tashunica

> gianna, ja uopce ne pijem kravlje mlijeko niti nilo koje drugo, niti moj muz, niti djete 
> Ne mislim da je bojni otrov, ali, ako niti jedna druga zivotinjska vrsta ne konzumira mlijeko nakon sto je krenula sa krutom hranom, niti pije mlijeko druge vrste, ne bi trebali ni mi.


ti ne piješ mlijeko zato što ga ne voliš ili zato što misliš da ti ne treba?
nisam baš shvatila iz ovog što si pisala.

ja ne volim mlijeko, ne paše mi, moj želudac ga ne podnosti,
djeca isto tako, ali brate mili muž iskonzumira za sve nas skupa.
kad voli, nek pije.

što se tiče dojenja/flešanja/neflešanja/funkcije sisa  :Grin: 
itakodalje slažem se sa joe.
dojila sam svugdje i diskretno i ne mogu zamisliti drugačije.
nisam dojila jako dugo pa ne mogu sa sigurnošću reći,
ali vjerujem da malo većem djetetu definitivno ne bih dala da razvlači kako mu volja,
što cvijeta kaže kad zna reći, može malo i pričekati.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ja se s ovime uopće ne bih složila, pa i sama navodiš da si imala pozitivno iskustvo, kao i većina cura ovdje.


sama ova rasprava je dokaz mojoj tvrdnji.

Ajmo potegnuti temu o pornografiji i njenim negativnim ili pozitivnim utjecajima pa da vidiš kako će se tema brzo ugasiti. Nije nam uopće više zanimljiva, svi znamo da pornografija nosi dosta diskutabilnih momenata, ali je jednostavno sveprisutna i nema se više na tu temu što reći. Ispadaš staro čangrizalo i puritanac ako se za nju zagriješ. 

A pred 100 ili nešto više godina situacija bi bila sasvim obrnuta. (ovo bi isto bila duža tema, ali općenito mislim da se možemo složiti)

Zanimljiva je recimo afera sa zabranom slika dojenja na facebooku koji istovremeno odobrava puno eksplicitnije slike golotinje i nasilja, koja pokazuje stanje svijesti većine.

----------


## *mamica*

Pomikaki, očito drukčije gledamo na ovu raspravu. Predmet rasprave je bio tekst Rudanice (a kao što sam već navela, kužim što je žena htjela reći, samo što je to totalno iskarikirala i napisala vrlo upitnim stilom) i mislim da bit njezinog teksta nije bilo dojenje kao takvo. I nijedna od nas u ovoj raspravi nije baš osudila dojenje  u javnosti, a to što nas ima nekih kojima je neugodno i koje nismo spremne na to - čuj, svaka ima svoje razloge (ja sam navela svoje i mislim da su vrlo dobri  :Grin: )
Ali osobno mi ne smeta vidjeti drugu ženu koja doji. I općenito moram napomenuti da mi je drago što ovu raspravu vodimo u ovakvom normalnom i civiliziranom tonu.

Možda ja živim u svom malom Roda svijetu, pa mi se čini da takve reakcije na dojenje u javnosti (facebook) dolaze iz, ne znam, daleke Amerike i to od derišta i tinejdžera kojima sisa svakako ne predstavlja ništa više od seksualnog objekta, a ne iz našeg društva. Ne znam.

----------


## pomikaki

Da, i ja mislim da je u Americi ta priča oko dojenja daleko više polarizirana nego kod nas, i s jedne i s druge strane.

Ali recimo kad kažeš da bit teksta Rudanice nije dojenje - potpuno se slažem, ali vidi kolike je rasprave i komentare izazvao, i koliko tenzije (ne samo ovdje), također s obe strane. Čitam ponekad njene tekstove a i komentare čitatelja i mogu reći da ni rasprave o četnicima i ustašama više ne izazivaju toliko pozornosti. To je zbilja zanimljivo.

----------


## Mima

Pa jest zanimljivo zašto javno dojenje izaziva takve reakcije, jer uobičajeni argumenti o nehigijeni i cici-seksualnom objektu su meni nekako tanki, tako da nikako da shvatim zašto se neki ljudi osjećaju nelagodno kad vide ženu koja doji. Doduše, moram priznati da sam takve komentare čitala samo na internetu, jer je u mojoj okolini dojenje u javnosti potpuno uobičajeno.

----------


## pomikaki

Pa da, čini se da se kod nas takvi komentari ipak zadrže za sebe, ali nije da nema ljudi koji slično razmišljaju.
Negdje sam čitala da je u Engleskoj donesen zakon po kojem je kažnjivo uznemiravati dojilju dok doji. Svaka čast na zakonu, ali očito da je postojala potreba da se on donese.

----------


## pomikaki

pardon - u Škotskoj http://forum.roda.hr/threads/40713-%...-javnom-mjestu

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Leukemija sama po sebi nije zarazna, ali upravo taj tip koji imaju krave, je uzrokovan odredenim virusom koji se zove BLV(Bovine  leukemia virus). Ne znam kako ovdje , ali u Americi neki farmeri namjerno inficiraju svoje krave kako bi dobile taj oblik leukemije i proizvele vise mlijeka, sto njima donosi bolju zaradu. Jos je uvijek pitanje da li taj virus isto tako uzrokuje leukemiju kod covjeka. Neki izvori tvrde da da, neki da ne. Prema statistikama, zaboravila sam o kojoj se americkoj drzavi radi, ali radi se o drzavi u kojoj je mlijecna industrija najrasirenija. Imaju najveci broj oboljelih od leukemije za razliku od ostalih drzava.

Netko je spomenuo da das kravi mlijeko ili nekoj drugoj zivotinji, pit ce ga. Slazem se, ali, probaj spomenuti veterinaru da hranis svoju macku ili psa svaki dan kravljim mlijekom, ili bilo kojim drugim, osim onim koje odgovara vrsti, reci ce ti da to prestanes raditi ako ne zelis da ti se zivotinja razboli. Drugim rijecima, nije zdravo za njih.  

I ne, nije da ne volim piti mlijeko ili jesti sir. Nemam problema sa okusom. Nego ne vjerujem da je tako zdravo koliko se prica.




> Što je leukemija zarazna, ili?
> 
> I čovjek se od drugih životinjskih vrsta razlikuje po mnogočemu, pa zašto ne bi i u konzumiranju mlijeka. Ne moramo kud svi, tud i mali Mujo.

----------


## Joe

meni je užasno teško pratiti raspravu koja ovako random skreće u različite teme. ali ja sam stara i dekoncentrirana  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

> I ne, nije da ne volim piti mlijeko ili jesti sir. Nemam problema sa okusom. Nego ne vjerujem da je tako zdravo koliko se prica.


ni ja ne vjerujem da je zdravo koliko se priča
ali bome ni toliko štetno koliko se priča
niti da su žitarice loše za prehranu čovjeka, niti masnoće, uglavnom, ne vjerujem u takve tvrdnje koje idu u krajnosti

----------


## *mamica*

> ni ja ne vjerujem da je zdravo koliko se priča
> ali bome ni toliko štetno koliko se priča
> niti da su žitarice loše za prehranu čovjeka, niti masnoće, uglavnom, ne vjerujem u takve tvrdnje koje idu u krajnosti


x

----------


## gianna87

Slažem se sa tobom n.grace. Danas sve treba uzeti sa rezervom jer se svi lobiji vode onom "svaka reklama je dobra reklama", evo primjer je i naša Rudanica  :Smile:  Dakle iza svih tih studija na koje se mi pozivamo stoji neki interes, e sad da li je on dobar ili loš tko će ga znati. Sve se to nama servira na principu ako nešto prestanemo raditi ili počnemo riješit ćemo sve probleme u svemiru, a onda nas iskustvo demantira. Treba nači neku ravnotežu a to je najteže pa nas i u tom pogledu iskorištavaju. Al sam ga sad zakomplicirala  :Smile: 
Meni samo ide na živce etiketa "pomodnosti"!!!! Znači sad se doji na javnom mjestu jer je to moda, prije 30 godina nitko nije doji jer je to bila moda, sad su svi gay (isprika svima na usporedbi) jer je to moda i bla bla bla... Sa takvim komentarima se stvarno degradiramo.

----------


## cvijeta73

> meni je užasno teško pratiti raspravu koja ovako random skreće u različite teme. ali ja sam stara i dekoncentrirana


to ti je od previše mlijeka i sira  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

:lool:

----------


## S2000

http://muf.com.hr/2014/03/27/sjaj-i-...ref_map=%5B%5D

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## S2000

Malo drugacije pakovanje

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## sasa

S2000 pročitala sam članak i odličan je. i ima jako malo veze s onim što piše rudanica.

----------


## Joe

odličan, da, pametno i odmjereno napisan.

ne bih rekla da nema veze sa rudaničinim tekstom, samo što je rudaničin tekst provokacija a ovo promišljen i zaokružen osvrt. ali propituju se neke iste stvari-

----------


## sasa

jedino zajedničko je ionako bjelodana činjenica da su majke, a jer su u skupini žena, i dalje na svijetu diskriminirana skupina. razlika je u tome što je ovaj tekst dobro adresira zašto je tomu tako (marketing, krivnja, nametnuti kriteriji, privid izbora), a rudanica se samo ljuti i hejterski zaključuje da su joj dojilje ogavne.

----------


## Joe

ma ne bih rekla da su joj dojilje ogavne, nego da hejta žene koje svoje majčinstvo nose kao krunu i koje svojoj djeci daju da maltretiraju čitav svijet. a takve majke ni meni nisu baš društvo koje bih si birala.

----------


## sasa

nisu ni meni, božesačuvaj :Grin: 
nda, ipak ostajem pri svome, ona je doista napisala da joj se neke majke gade i da drži da su iznevjerile njenu generaciju. takva je dramatična retorika krajnje nekonstruktivna i iako je poveznica ta dva teksta da pričaju o potlačenim majkama, mislim da je razlika ogromna, a to sam naglasila samo zato jer je S2000 tekst naljepila i napisala da se radi o malo drugačijem pakovanju... a ja mislim da ovaj tekst za razliku od rudaničinog vrijedi pročitati.

----------


## sillyme

Meni je taj drugi clanak prilicno bezvezan. Prvo neka prica o Gloriji i kako casopisi namecu drustvenu normu da je zenama ipak najbitnije majcinstvo. Ja pak mislim da samo Glorijino urednistvo bira teme koje cita njihova publika. Znaci, postoji marketniska nisa gdje takve price prolaze i prodaju novine. Pa ih onda i pisu. Ja dodjem u dodir s Glorijom par puta godisnje u kozmetickom salonu ako moram pricekati i niti jedna od tih prica nije nesto sto bih platila da citam. Tako da meni Glorija sigurno ne namece takvo stajaliste. Niti mm-u, jer sam prilicno sigurna da ni on ne cita Gloriju  :Grin: 

Prica o reklamama je isto suplja - nisu na reklamama mame koje su sretne zato sto samo majke peru ves nego zato sto netko tko odlucuje koji detergent kupiti odlucuje o tome temeljem takve poruke. Sto i tko dalje nesto radi s tim vesem je totalno irelevantno sa stajalista proizvodjaca detergenta. Zasto je onda takva poruka reklame? Valjda zato sto uspjesno prodaje. I opet, da uspjesno prodaje nasmjeseni otac koji pere ves onda bi bio on u reklami. Ne mozemo kriviti reklame sto koriste poruke koje uspjesno prodaju - mozemo samo "kriviti" sami sebe sto nam uspjesno prodaju takvom pricom a ne nekom drugom.

Uglavnom, poanta nije u nametanju drustvenih normi nego u samosvjesti pojedinaca koliko se mogu i zele oduprijeti nekoj od tih "normi" ako im ne odgovara. Npr. ja citam Rodu i pri tome se ne osjecam nimalo lose sto mi platnene pelene nisu bile uopce opcija a CR-ovi su mi bili sasvim ok iskustvo nakon kojih se ne osjecam uskraceno ni za sto. S druge stane mogla sam otvoriti facebook profil i pridruziti se nekoj od tamosnjih "mama" grupa i pobozno pratiti kako se uvodi red u jelu i spavanju, i sl. Mislim da je bas u danasnjem drustvu vrlo velika raznolikost u tome sto je sve "ispravno" a pogotovo dopusteno, i bas zbog toga se stalno javaljaju oni kojima nesto pase a nesto ne. Da uistinu postoji jednoumlje ne bi bilo toliko rasprave jer je u prirodi ljudi da ne propituju ono sto je "jednostavno tako". Da svi samo "jednostavno doje" ili "jednostavno daju bocicu" ne bi se uopce vodile rasprave, jer bi bilo tako. Kao sto se danas ne vode rasprave da li zene mogu glasati ili uciti pisati. Rasprave su samo dokaz da imamo izbora i da imamo mogucnosti birati, a to sto se autorici ne svidja sto misle citateljice Glorije i kupci Ariel-a je po meni dokaz da je ipak manje tolerantna nego sto vjerojatno misli o sebi. Meni je osobno svejedno da li je nekom majcinstvo najvise postignuce u zivotu ili nije. Bitno mi je samo da sam ja zadovoljna svojim izborima, za druge me iskreno nije puno briga...

Znaci, smatram da je konacni izbor ipak na pojedincu, a ne nametnunt od bilo koga. Da li ce pojedinac (muskarac ili zena) biti samosvjestan ili ce dopustiti da mu drugi (tkogod oni bili - Rudanica ili UIO) namecu sto i kako zivjeti, je njihov osobni problem. Jer realno, danas stvarno ne moras slusati nikoga dokle god ne krsis zakon, a zakoni su srecom prilicno liberalni.

----------


## cvijeta73

eto, npr, nakon toliko godina forumiranja,  potaknuta ovim tekstom, odlučila sam da je vrijeme za izlazak iz ormara. ok, postepeni, ne odmah na pravom podforumu. toliko hrabra nisam.  

DA, rodila sam s epiduralnom.
DA, muž i ja smo čavrljali dok sam rađala.
DA, ako se mene pita, epiduralna je jedan od boljih izuma suvremene medicine.

hbg, sad odmah imam potrebu dodati, ali dojila sam 2 i pol godine, znate. 

 :Grin:

----------


## Joe

ma daj, pa zar je rudanica ikad bila konstruktivna? meni se ona i sviđa i ne sviđa u isti mah. neusporediva je s ovim pametnim tekstom koji ima glavu i rep.

doduše, ako ću biti iskrena, i ja sam, dok su mi djeca bila jako mala, imala taj osjećaj da je majčinstvo jedino što ima ikakvog smisla i intimno sam žalila žene koje to nisu osjetile. mislim da je i to evolucijski, inače ne bismo mogle podnijeti tu količinu predanosti koja se od nas zahtijeva dok su djeca bebe i todleri.

----------


## Joe

cvijeta, ja sam prvo dijete rodila s epiduralnom, i to mi je bilo super iskustvo. drugo bez, pa sam molila da mi daju još malo dolantina  :škartoc:

----------


## pomikaki

> hbg, sad odmah imam potrebu dodati, ali dojila sam 2 i pol godine, znate.


a koliko djece?  :Grin: 

meni su takva priznanja bezveze, pravo je pitanje jesmo li sretne s našim izborom.
Pročitala sam (malo nabrzinu) tekst i po svim parametrima spadam u "žrtve" majčinstva. Pri tom me nije vodila grižnja savjesti nego mi se tako sviđalo. Da me netko natjerao da koristim jednkratne, ad, da se kandidiram za ministricu dok dojim novorođenče, iskreno bih patila, što god Rudanica ili bilo tko drugi misli o tome. I većina ljudi koje poznam, počevši od mm-a, često me smatra preopuštenom majkom i općenito preopuštenom osobom, ono što je van mojih mogućnosti i želja (npr čista kuća i normalan ručak) neće me natjerati da se "žrtvujem".

Odbijanje epiduralne, dojenje i nosanje djeteta možda me zakočilo kroz neko vrijeme, ali većina žena koje znam i koje se s ovim detaljima majčinstva nisu puno zamarale, svejedno su robovi kućanstva i svoje obitelji, i to doživotno, a ne na prvih par godina djetetova života. Ja nisam bila sposobna ostaviti dijete da plače bez da ga podojim ili nekako drugačije umirim, ali evo sada sam sposobna sjediti i čitati knjigu u potpunom neredu.

----------


## Joe

znaš šta, meni se čini da se opet vraćamo na ono da svatko ima pravo na izbor, ali da je ono što iritira kod nekih izbora i nekih ljudi da ne poštuju tuđe granice, i da ističu svoj izbor kao superioran. a to je tema šira od majčinstva, samo smo se ovdje ulovili za majčinstvo male djece.

pomi, meni je i kuća neuredna  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> znaš šta, meni se čini da se opet vraćamo na ono da svatko ima pravo na izbor, ali da je ono što iritira kod nekih izbora i nekih ljudi da ne poštuju tuđe granice, i da ističu svoj izbor kao superioran. a to je tema šira od majčinstva, samo smo se ovdje ulovili za majčinstvo male djece.


Tu te skroz potpisujem, to je osnova svih tih forumskih prepucavanja, i mislim da je posebno vezano uz temu majčinstva, na biciklističkim forumima sigurno nitko ne pada u nesvjest ako napišeš da voliš Konu a ne KHS

i vjerujem da pola rodinih forumašica ima neuredne kuće

----------


## cvijeta73

> Tu te skroz potpisujem, to je osnova svih tih forumskih prepucavanja, i mislim da je posebno vezano uz temu majčinstva, na biciklističkim forumima sigurno nitko ne pada u nesvjest ako napišeš da voliš Konu a ne KHS


pa, ja se nikako ne bih složila.  
ako taj isti forum vrvi tekstovima koji evo, npr epiduralnu opisuju kao svo zlo svijeta, a s druge strane prirodni porod kao vrhunac vrhunaca - ja ne kužim kako ne imati grižnju savjest nakon što iskoristiš svoje pravo na izbor. isto je i s dojenjem. kako dojenje i nedojenje mogu biti dva jednakovrijedna izbora? to je jednostavno - nemoguće.
i neka je, ja ne kažem da ima išta loše u dozi grižnje savjesti.  :Grin: 
samo, nemojmo se zavaravati da su svi izbori jednako vrijedni. jer nisu.  određeni izbori i jesu superiorni.

----------


## Joe

cvijeta, sad te ja ne pratim, koji su to izbori superiorni i tko to određuje?

----------


## sasa

ja pratim cvijetu, i ne vjerujem u apsolutnu samosvijest pojedinca, slobodnu od društvenih normi.

----------


## Joe

sad ni tebe ne pratim...

----------


## pomikaki

> pa, ja se nikako ne bih složila.  
> ako taj isti forum vrvi tekstovima koji evo, npr epiduralnu opisuju kao svo zlo svijeta, a s druge strane prirodni porod kao vrhunac vrhunaca - ja ne kužim kako ne imati grižnju savjest nakon što iskoristiš svoje pravo na izbor. isto je i s dojenjem. kako dojenje i nedojenje mogu biti dva jednakovrijedna izbora? to je jednostavno - nemoguće.
> i neka je, ja ne kažem da ima išta loše u dozi grižnje savjesti. 
> samo, nemojmo se zavaravati da su svi izbori jednako vrijedni. jer nisu.  određeni izbori i jesu superiorni.


još da se dogovorimo koji  :Smile: 

nisam rekla da su svi izbori jednako vrijedni, meni nisu
ali tu grižnju savjesti ne razumijem.

Nisu ni svi moji izbori u životu kao ni u majčinstvu bili najbolji pa ni ispravni, ali to je eto bio moj put. Što sad? Ja pak ne kužim kako drugi ljudi mogu živjeti sami sa sobom ako se s time ne pomire? Kako to da nije moguća normalna i argumentirana razmjena iskustava?

E da sjetih se, osim uz temu majčinstva slične se tendencije (isticanja svog izbora kao superiornog) mogu valjda naći samo u religijskim raspravama  :Grin:

----------


## Joe

aha, možda te i pratim, želiš reći da su nam određeni izbori sugerirani kao bolji pa kasnije to tumačimo kao svoj izbor? ili nešto drugo?

moj je stav da neki izbori jesu bolji, ali da nije izvedivo odabrati samo bolje, da neki aspekti života moraju patiti nauštrb nekih drugih. i da se pretjeruje u isticanju superiornosti određenih izbora.

----------


## vertex

> Moj je djed po mnogočemu utjelovljenje predodžbe o strogo patrijarhalnom muškarcu; međutim, u mome je odgoju i obrazovanju sudjelovao u podjednakoj mjeri kao i baka, postavši time glavna očinska figura u mom životu, kao i primjer apsolutne očinske predanosti i brižnosti.


Apsolutna predanost i brižnost.
Onda, treba li to djeci ili ne treba?

Savršeno razumijem kad ljudi govore i pišu o potrebi za ravnotežom u angažmanu roditelja.
Nikako ne razumijem kad se krene o potrebama djece govoriti kao o prijetnji za žene. Ne razumijem čak ni ako mi se objasni da praktično žene i dalje najčešće nose bitno veći dio odgovornosti za djecu.

Ja se slažem sa cvijetom, nismo potpuno slobodni, nikako. S druge strane, baš toliko oplakivat sebe jer ti nešto izaziva grižnju savjesti...ne znam. Možda nisam sklona grižnji savjesti pa mi je teško razumjet. Ima stvari koje sebi zamjeram u vlastitom roditeljstvu. Mislim, tu su, to su moje greške, tu sam bila loš roditelja. Zašto si to ne bih zamjerala, zamjeram si s punim pravom  :Grin: .

----------


## pomikaki

> ako taj isti forum vrvi tekstovima koji evo, npr epiduralnu opisuju kao svo zlo svijeta, a s druge strane prirodni porod kao vrhunac vrhunaca - ja ne kužim kako ne imati grižnju savjest nakon što iskoristiš svoje pravo na izbor.


Još bih se osvrnula na ovo. 
Pa nije valjda rodin forum jedini izvor informacija?
Nitko drugi vam nije sugerirao ništa drugo?
Ja sam dobila bezbroj suprotnih sugestija. S drugih foruma, iz članaka koje sam pročitala, knjiga napisanih od strane priznatih stručnjaka, od liječnika, konačno i od roditelja koji su me odgojili (i kaj mi sad fali), rodbine, susjeda, prijatelja i poznanika. Da ne govorimo o stereotipima i predodžbama s kojima sam odrastala.
Sad mi molim vas dokažite da nisam izabrala svojom voljom ono što mi se činilo kao razumnije i meni prihvatljivije. (Istina, sve svoje izbore nisam uspjela do kraja provesti, pogotovo ako govorimo o porodu, ali to ne znači da neću pokušati drugi put)
Objasnite mi kako nemam grižnju savjesti ako radim suprotno od nekih tekstova. I zašto bi netko takvu grižnju savjesti mogao imati ako je svojom voljom izabrao.

----------


## gianna87

Kao što je netko gore napisao osjećam grižnju savjesti i neki strah ako kršim zakon, pa možda čak ni tada ako je prijestup benigan. Volim misliti da živimo u demokraciji gdje dakle imamo slobodu izbora i pravo glasa i gdje su žene ravnopravne sa muškarcima (više-manje) pa ne osjećam potrebu da skrivam "svoj način života". U mojoj obitelji moj suprug je bolji roditelj, što se tiče te neke empatije, maženja, paženja, odgovara na svako kme i nikad mu ništa nije teško. Ja sam dakle suprotnost, moja uloga je da tako kažem praktična, ja učim, vježbam, čitam, šećem, razvijam motoriku itd uz manju dozu paženja i maženja. I kod nas to funkcionira super, mi smo sretni, bebač sretan (bar u našim očima)  :Cool:  I mi to ne skrivamo, dakle svi znaju da je on kod nas "tradicionalna mama", a ja tata. 
Isto je sa rađanjem, rodila sam sa epiduralnom, nisam došla sa planom poroda, imale neke želje i htjenja osim onog samo da sve bude ok i sa mnom i sa bebačem. Nisam ni neka kučanica, čistim kad mi se čisti, jedino je ručak uvijek skuhan i veš opran.
Ali to je naš život koji kod nas (u mojoj obitelji) funkcionira, što ne znači da je to recept za sreću za nekog drugog.
I ja se i dalje trudim biti samoj sebi na prvom mjestu i tjerati vodu na svoj mlin.
A usporedbe na obrazovnoj razini su mi trenutno najbolje: ona je visokoobrazovana pa po defultu ima bolje predispozicije za uspješno majčinstvo.

----------


## cvijeta73

> jKako to da nije moguća normalna i argumentirana razmjena iskustava?


pa, na ovom forumu i doslovno nije moguća. ako je tvoj izbor - nedojenje  :Grin: 




> osim uz temu majčinstva slične se tendencije (isticanja svog izbora kao superiornog)...


nije stvar u isticanju - nego je izbor - dojiti dijete/nositi ga u slingu/koristiti platnene pelene/prirodno roditi itd - superiorniji izbor. 
hbg, pa čak i h***p mora istaknuti dojenje kao superiorniji izbor.  :Grin: 
i naravno da ćeš negdje omanut, nije u tome bit.

i zato mislim da  se  slažem s vertex. iako nisam baš sto posto još sigurna  :lool:  važem još jel ovo od joe ispravno:



> i da se pretjeruje u isticanju superiornosti određenih izbora.


nije bit u tome da se propagiraju drugi izbori kao jednakovrijedni. kad su djeca u pitanju.
nego u tome da djeca, koja ionako brzo rastu, u poslovnoj zajednici, u poslovnom svijetu - postanu prva. i kad je riječ o ženama i kad je riječ o muškarcima. 

ako to želiš, naravno. ako ne želiš - uvijek ti ostaje stara dobra mala doza grižnje savjesti, kaj sad.  :lool: 

pomikaki, odgovorim ti na tvoj post, al sad ipak postam.

----------


## Anci

Cvijeto, ja cu ti probati izazvati griznju savjesti i odvuci te na vjezbacice! I tjerati te da se fotkas i shareas slike  :lool:

----------


## gita75

> Sad mi molim vas dokažite da nisam izabrala svojom voljom ono što mi se činilo kao razumnije i meni prihvatljivije. (Istina, sve svoje izbore nisam uspjela do kraja provesti, pogotovo ako govorimo o porodu, ali to ne znači da neću pokušati drugi put)
> Objasnite mi kako nemam grižnju savjesti ako radim suprotno od nekih tekstova. I zašto bi netko takvu grižnju savjesti mogao imati ako je svojom voljom izabrao.


Grižnja savjest se ne javlja ako sve prođe ok, već ako nešto pođe naopako. 
Onda se preispituješ i misliš šbbkbb.

----------


## pomikaki

> nije bit u tome da se propagiraju drugi izbori kao jednakovrijedni. kad su djeca u pitanju.
> nego u tome da djeca, koja ionako brzo rastu, u poslovnoj zajednici, u poslovnom svijetu - postanu prva. i kad je riječ o ženama i kad je riječ o muškarcima. 
> 
> ako to želiš, naravno. ako ne želiš - uvijek ti ostaje stara dobra mala doza grižnje savjesti, kaj sad. 
> 
> pomikaki, odgovorim ti na tvoj post, al sad ipak postam.


u međuvremenu  :Grin:  ja bih samo dodala da je i sveti Juul, koliko se sjećam, napisao kako je djeci potrebno i malo zdravog zanemarivanja
pa se ja i tim tekstom vodim 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83865-K...=1#post2595393 ovaj post s druge teme također se uklapa u ovu raspravu

----------


## cvijeta73

> Još bih se osvrnula na ovo. 
> Pa nije valjda rodin forum jedini izvor informacija?
> ... I zašto bi netko takvu grižnju savjesti mogao imati ako je svojom voljom izabrao.


kad govorim o grižnjoj savjesti, ne mislim sad da se danonoćno grizem što nisam rodila doma, da se razumijemo. 
nego, hm, kako bih objasnila - svjesno uzimaš lošiji izbor. i to ne za sebe, nego za dijete.
ne trebaju mi drugi forumi - i meni samoj je logično da su platnene pelene bolji izbor.
i, opet svjesno - gadim prirodu i stavljam plastiku na nježnju dječju gu*icu.
ne trebaju mi drugi forumu da mi je logično da je za dijete bolje ako ga nosim nego ako plače u vrtiću. 


i stoji da prije 30 godina svi ti izbori nisu bili okarakterizirani kao - loši izbori.
a danas - jesu.

----------


## vertex

> Cvijeto, ja cu ti probati izazvati griznju savjesti i odvuci te na vjezbacice! I tjerati te da se fotkas i shareas slike


Neće ti uspjet, vidiš da je ona frendica sa svojom grižnjom  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Grižnja savjest se ne javlja ako sve prođe ok, već ako nešto pođe naopako. 
> Onda se preispituješ i misliš šbbkbb.


istina, nakon što sam postala htjela sam dodati ps - naravno, u slučaju da nema vidljivih loših posljedica.

O takvim slučajevima razgovaramo - npr. cvijeta daje primjer epiduralne, djeca su joj živa i zdrava, liječnik joj je odobrio epi, njoj je bilo lakše. Jedino što je muči je što roda objavljuje tekstove protiv epi, u moru tekstova koji tvrde suprotno.

Evo tako bih se ja mogla gristi što sam dijete držala u pelenama, prekasno sam čula za bespelenaštvo.




> kad govorim o grižnjoj savjesti, ne mislim sad da se danonoćno grizem što nisam rodila doma, da se razumijemo. 
> nego, hm, kako bih objasnila - svjesno uzimaš lošiji izbor. i to ne za sebe, nego za dijete.
> ne trebaju mi drugi forumi - i meni samoj je logično da su platnene pelene bolji izbor.
> i, opet svjesno - gadim prirodu i stavljam plastiku na nježnju dječju gu*icu.
> ne trebaju mi drugi forumu da mi je logično da je za dijete bolje ako ga nosim nego ako plače u vrtiću. 
> 
> 
> i stoji da prije 30 godina svi ti izbori nisu bili okarakterizirani kao - loši izbori.
> a danas - jesu.


pa što te onda muči? Ja shvaćam tvoje postove i onaj tekst u smjeru da se žene prisiljava da učine izbor koji ih potčinjava a istovremeno nema nekih blagotvornih posljedica.
Ako blagotvorne posljedice postoje, u redu je da nam ih netko prenese. Pa da odlučimo koliko se želimo žrtvovati. 

Sad bih ja mogla konstatirati kako mi grižnju savjesti nabija topic vježbačica na rodi. Ili časopisi o uređenju interijera.
I ako mi nabijaju komplekse, kakvo mi rješenje predlažeš?

----------


## Ms. Mar

> moj je stav da neki izbori jesu bolji, ali da nije izvedivo odabrati samo bolje, da neki aspekti života moraju patiti nauštrb nekih drugih. i da se pretjeruje u isticanju superiornosti određenih izbora.


Potpisujem prvi dio. Ali ne vjerujem da se pretjeruje u isticanju superiornosti dojenja npr. u vremenu kad je stopa dojenja i dalje mala. Ako uzmemo u obzir da je dojenje superiornije od nedojenja (a to je jednostavno činjenica). Problem nastaje kad se majku koja doji doživljava superiornijojm od one koja ne doji.

----------


## seni

vertex, mislim da je poanta u tome kako definiras sto su potrebe djece. te kako definiras tko te potreba treba ispunjavati.

autorica hoce reci da je problem u tome, da se svjesno ili nesvjesno to TKO kodira kao zena, te da se i STO kodira drugacije kada to nesto radi zena, a drugacije kada to nesto radi muskarac.
sto je navodi na to da se u nekim stvarima uopce ne radi o potrebama djece (a to se tako deklarira) nego o potrebama da se zena drzi u cvrsti okvirima.

za ilustraciju izvadak iz mnogih rasprava iz zivota i sa foruma:
susjeda koja dolazi s posla u 17 ili xx sati kuci po nekima/mnogima ne ispunjava potrebe djece i u principu je manje ili vise nedobra majka.
ta ista osoba koja traca susjedu, poslije objasnjava da je njen muz fantastican otac, koji ispunjava potrebe djece, a recimo nema ga 3x tjedno doma.

dakle potrebe djece (koje su zasebna tema) se kodiraju razlicito u odnosu na to da li ih ispunjava zensak ili muska osoba. to sve naravno na podsvjesnom nivou. svi ce vam kad ih pitate odgovoriti da potrebe djece definiraju neovisno o tome da li ih ispunjavaju mama ili tata, ali cete brzo uociti da to uopce nije tocno. vidi gornji primjer.

zaseban kapitel je naravno pitanje: sto su potrebe djece? pitanje je naravno vise nego kompleksno.
nakon promatranja, razmisljanja, usporedivanja, itd te razmisljanja o temi od kad sam majka, ja mislim sljedece:

1.potrebe su samo jednim djelom objektivne naravi.
drugim djelom su subjektivne naravi.

2. potrebe su  samo jednim djelom apsolutne naravi (dakle definirane biologijom nas kao ljudskih bica)
drugim djelom su relativne naravi i definarana su nasim drustvenim i socijalnim konstruktim.

3. moraju biti kodirane svijetom u kojem m i kao roditelji zivimo, ne nekom nerealnom i apstraktnom bajkom

----------


## pomikaki

> sto je navodi na to da se u nekim stvarima uopce ne radi o potrebama djece (a to se tako deklarira) nego o potrebama da se zena drzi u cvrsti okvirima.


ja isto tako mislim u slučaju kad se usprkos svim novim spoznajama i dalje tvrdi da žena mora rađati u rodilištu po pravilima koja određuje dežurno osoblje i da dijete ima pravo roditi se u sterilnim uvjetima
i ako ja poželim drugačije da mi netko kaže da tako želim zbog svog komoditeta

----------


## seni

mislim i ja da neki izbori zasebno gledajuci jesu bolji.
ali kvaka je u tome  :Idea:  da skup izbora koji cini zivot nikako nije istoznacan numerickoj operaciji zbrajanja.
radi se o skupu izbora koji u ovisnosti o medusobnim relacijama cine njihovu sumu dobrom i optimalnom.
tako da i jedan izbor koji je sam po sebi losiji, u skupu izbora daje bolji rezultat od skupa samih "boljih" izbora.

nadam se da sam razumljiva. :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

a što da ti kažem  :lool:

----------


## seni

> moj je stav da neki izbori jesu bolji, ali da nije izvedivo odabrati samo bolje, da neki aspekti života moraju patiti nauštrb nekih drugih. i da se pretjeruje u isticanju superiornosti određenih izbora.


upravo tako. doza zdravog razuma uvijek pomaze, kada nas bombardiraju tekstovima o nesagledivim posljedicama za dijete kod nekih losijih izbora.
malo je takvih stvari cije su posljedice nesagledive.

puno, puno je vise onih izbora koji i u optimalnoj ili i losijoj varijanti u odnosu na najbolju, ne ostavljaju nikakve bitne posljedice, ako bitne stvari funkcioniraju.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> 1.potrebe su samo jednim djelom objektivne naravi.
> drugim djelom su subjektivne naravi.
> 
> 2. potrebe su  samo jednim djelom apsolutne naravi (dakle definirane biologijom nas kao ljudskih bica)
> drugim djelom su relativne naravi i definarana su nasim drustvenim i socijalnim konstruktim.
> 
> 3. moraju biti kodirane svijetom u kojem m i kao roditelji zivimo, ne nekom nerealnom i apstraktnom bajkom




U potpunosti se slažem.

----------


## seni

> a što da ti kažem


 :Razz:

----------


## seni

> eto, npr, nakon toliko godina forumiranja,  potaknuta ovim tekstom, odlučila sam da je vrijeme za izlazak iz ormara. ok, postepeni, ne odmah na pravom podforumu. toliko hrabra nisam.  
> 
> DA, rodila sam s epiduralnom.
> DA, muž i ja smo čavrljali dok sam rađala.
> DA, ako se mene pita, epiduralna je jedan od boljih izuma suvremene medicine.
> 
> hbg, sad odmah imam potrebu dodati, ali dojila sam 2 i pol godine, znate.


 :Laughing: 
luda si sto gradi.

----------


## KrisZg

Mislim da je tu vise stvar o sljedecem: ja svaki put kada bi podojila svoju malu umjesto da sam joj dala przeno brasno i mlijeko svojoj baki bih zaljepila pljusku, jer ja ipak znam bolje...tko zna kako se ona osjecala dok sam joj objasnjavala da nije zdravo kaj me trpala hrenovkama, keksima i svakojakim cudesima.Svaki put kada bi se potuzila da mi je tesko, njoj je bilo teze s 4 malih u 4h ujutro nosati do vrtica da bi isla onda na rebro prati vesh.

Zamislite jednu Rudanicu i njen odgoj, probajte samo zamisliti  :Laughing:  iako tada su se znala pravila, granice koje djeca nisu prelazila, ne vjerujem da je ona svojeg na sisi drzala do 3, prakticirala spavanje u istom krevetu, drzala ruku pod dupetom i onda zamislite kako joj se samo spusti mrak na oci kada ugleda tu susjedu iz svog clanka??Tu je poanta u isfrustriranosti i egu, svaka od nas koja zna bolje nego sto su nase majke, bake znale izazivaju vraga jer koliko su onda one morale biti lose u nasem odgoju kada mi sve ovo tako super radimo?I koliko cemo mi biti izludene odgojem svoje unucadi?

Ovo je naravno samo moje manje-vise humoristicno razmisljanje, svaka slicnost s stvarnim osobama je namjerna  :Laughing:

----------


## vertex

Slažem se, seni, ovako na prvu sa svime. 
A isto vrijedi i za roditeljske potrebe, zar ne?  :Grin: 

Ali evo, mislim da je dojenje na zahtjev bebe od nekoliko mjeseci fiziološka potreba, a ne alat patrijarhata za držanje žena pod kontrolom.

----------


## Joe

> Ali evo, mislim da je dojenje na zahtjev bebe od nekoliko mjeseci fiziološka potreba, a ne alat patrijarhata za držanje žena pod kontrolom.


nisam seni, ali u tekstu koji je potaknuo raspravu radi se o dojenju na zahtjev četvorogodišnjaka i šestogodišnjakinje.

i još, dojenje je doslovno jedini aspekt roditeljstva (osim poroda) koji može vršiti samo majka. tako da nije ilustrativno, više je nekakva iznimka.

----------


## vertex

U ovom zadnjem tekstu (Sjaj i bijeda majčinstva) se spominje Badinter, koja dovodi samo dojenje u pitanje. Isto je imala emsa u tekstu koji joj je stajao jedno vrijeme u potpisu (Mater na zahtjev, ili slično).

----------


## Joe

ok, ja isto ne bih išla tako daleko, a vidim da se i autorica teksta ogradila od takvog stava.

----------


## vertex

Evo sad sam otvorila Rudanicu, ona piše o nekim vrištećim šestogodišnjim teroristima, ali gore je slika mama koje doje bebe, uz slogan "Freedom to feed". 
Što je vajda odurno, jer ni jedna emancipirana žena koja drži do sebe ne bi smjela poželjet nahranit bebu svojim sisama, a pogotovo ne onda kad je ta beba gladna i traži mlijeko, nego eventualno samo ako majka suvereno odluči da joj je trenutak prikladan?

----------


## vertex

A inače, meni je ovaj drugi tekst uglavnom ok.

----------


## Joe

nemam pojma, očito na različit način čitamo. ja uopće nisam stekla takav dojam. što ne znači da je moj dojam ispravan (ali možda ipak je :Đ)

----------


## *mamica*

A ja cu vas jednostavno sve potpisati  :Grin:  taman kad jedna napiše nešto i ja se oduševim, druga napiše još bolje i sve tako  :Laughing:  Rasprava mi je super i vi ste mi super  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Pa jest, različito doživljavamo ove teme, to je vidljivo.
Evo, ja stvarno mislim da je promašeno da se feminizam bavi nosiljkama za djecu i pritiskom na majke da rade djeci kašice od organskog povrća.
Ako će svaki pritisak koji ide u smjeru dobrobiti djece (pogođen ili promašen) biti interpretiran kao pritisak na žene - a hebat ga, ispada da je o djeci zabranjeno razmišljat.

----------


## seni

Fascinantno je da ti vrijedi za sve potrebe.
Roditelja
Supruga, supruge
Poslodavca radnika...

Za sve potrebe koje se zadovoljavaju u relaciji dviju Ili vise osoba.
Bas mi se vrte razni blicevi u glavi, pa kad ih strukturiram, javim.
A sad idem zadovoljiti potrebe svog trbuscica.
Inace ja se, valjda je jasno ne referiram na rudan.

----------


## seni

Ja mislim da se feminizam ne bavi nosiljkama za djecu.
Problem nastaje kada novinari i ini pisu o knjigama Koje nisu procitali, te opcenito pisu o temama u Koje se ne razumiju.

----------


## vertex

> Ja mislim da se feminizam ne bavi nosiljkama za djecu.
> Problem nastaje kada novinari i ini pisu o knjigama Koje nisu procitali, te opcenito pisu o temama u Koje se ne razumiju.


E, mislim da ovdje nisi u pravu.
Čini mi se da se bavi, i da to nije samo pogrešna novinarska interpretacija. To je onaj dio koji mi smeta, jer smatram da je to sasvim promašeno (da ne kažem: bedastoća).

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ako će svaki pritisak koji ide u smjeru dobrobiti djece (pogođen ili promašen) biti interpretiran kao pritisak na žene - a hebat ga, ispada da je o djeci zabranjeno razmišljat.


i ovo isto stoji.

al hemebu miša, ajd nek ovaj portal objavi bar jedan tekst da za djecu recimo nije najbolje da im je tata pomorac. u prve tri. 
jer to utječe na:
- njihov kongitivni razvoj
- njihovo samopouzdanje i samosvjest
- njihovo opće zdravstveno stanje - dokazano je da djeca pomoraca imaju 0,05% više alergija nego djeca čiji očevi su uz njih u prve tri godine
- djeca čiji su očevi pomorci imaju niži kvocijent inteligencije
- novija istraživanja ukazuju i na povećan postotak pretile djece pomoraca
- prisustvo oca u prve tri smanjuje rizik od astme
- smanjuje rizik od iznenadne smrti dojenčadi
- ...

pa nek pomorci onda donesu informirani izbor, da ih vidim. i još im pomikaki brani i grižnju savjest, kao - od kud sad pak to   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> i još, dojenje je doslovno jedini aspekt roditeljstva (osim poroda) koji može vršiti samo majka. tako da nije ilustrativno, više je nekakva iznimka.


Baš tako. 
Po mom viđenju feminizma, ženama bi trebalo omogućiti izbor načina poroda i neometano dojenje u skladu s dobi djeteta, te se boriti za ukidanje stereotipa i ravnopravnost u ostalim aspektima - kućanski poslovi, mogućnost zapošljavanja, jednake plaće. Podrazumijeva se i pravo na abortus ali i na alimentaciju. Podrazumijeva se i pravo na izbor o tome hoće li se uopće imati djece.
Svaki feminizam koji vidi slobodu žene u nedojenju, porodu na način koji joj diktiraju društvene norme, ranom odvajanju od djeteta i fast foodu je produkt mozga koji misli previše pravocrtno. Kao i onaj feminizam koji će majci koja bira drugačije reći da gazi tekovine feminizma. Toliko o ovom drugom tekstu - ima dobrih momenata, ali gleda previše jednu stranu.

Što se tiče teksta koji je pokrenuo raspravu, mislim da smo se složile da je karikiran i pretjeran. Vidjela sam razmažene djece (i puno više normalne i sasvim dobro odgojene), ali nisam nikad vidjela dojenje na zahtjev nakon godine dana, a kamoli s 4 ili 6 godina, jeste li vi? A vjerujem da nije ni Rudanica.

----------


## pomikaki

> i ovo isto stoji.
> 
> al hemebu miša, ajd nek ovaj portal objavi bar jedan tekst da za djecu recimo nije najbolje da im je tata pomorac. u prve tri. 
> jer to utječe na:
> - njihov kongitivni razvoj
> - njihovo samopouzdanje i samosvjest
> - njihovo opće zdravstveno stanje - dokazano je da djeca pomoraca imaju 0,05% više alergija nego djeca čiji očevi su uz njih u prve tri godine
> - djeca čiji su očevi pomorci imaju niži kvocijent inteligencije
> - novija istraživanja ukazuju i na povećan postotak pretile djece pomoraca
> ...


pa ako se to dokaže kvalitetnim istraživanjem, neka se objavi  :Grin:

----------


## *mamica*

> ali nisam nikad vidjela dojenje na zahtjev nakon godine dana, a kamoli s 4 ili 6 godina, jeste li vi? A vjerujem da nije ni Rudanica.


Ja jesam i to u dva različita slučaja i mislim da mi je to drugi glavni razlog zašto mi se ne sviđa produženo dojenje (prvi je, skrušeno priznajem, vlastita sebičnost i sloboda).

----------


## jennifer_gentle

meni se čini preuzetno govoriti da nešto jest ili nije bit feminizma i bi li se ili ne bi feminizam trebao tim baviti
zašto se ne bi tim bavio?
činjenica jest da se danas bavimo djecom više nego naši roditelji, i zbog čega ne bismo razmatrali kako se to odražava na nas kao ljude, ljubavnice, radnice, individue itd, ne znam zašto bi to bio tabu

uostalom, smatram da bočica i može biti sredstvo ženske emancipacije u smislu oslobađanja od biološke datosti, baš kao što je to i kontracepcija i masu drugih stvari. nekima na žalost, a nekima na izbor.

----------


## jennifer_gentle

a u kontekstu kada raspravljamo o širokim društvenim i kulturološkim okvirima majčinstva mi je neobično ovo pozivanje na individualni izbor i individualnu slobodu.
da, naravno, ako slobodu poimamo kao puko odsustvo prisile, ali pitanje je koliko je naš izbor uistinu slobodan i koliko smo zapravo determinirani
i možda samo dojenje na zahtjev nije, kako je netko rekao, alat patrijarhata, ali majčinstvo i poimanje majčinstva i kult(ura) majčinstva sigurno je kroz epohe poluga jednog takvog narativa

----------


## KrisZg

Ja pitam danas baku, ona je imala sveukupno 5-toro djece, vise manje svako je dojila do 3, 5-4 god, znaci zena je 49 godiste.

Pitam ju jel dojila mozda vani kada su trazili, kaze ona meni da kaj sam ja luda, pa ona je radila, nije stizala po parkovima dojiti :Laughing: A onda je rekla da se to njima da lijepo objasniti, kao kada te pita bombon, lijepo kazes; nema sada dobit ces kuci :Laughing:

----------


## Ms. Mar

> uostalom, smatram da bočica i može biti sredstvo ženske emancipacije u smislu oslobađanja od biološke datosti, baš kao što je to i kontracepcija i masu drugih stvari. nekima na žalost, a nekima na izbor.


Ovo je istina. Samo, bočica adaptiranog mlijeka bi manje trebala biti sredstvo ženske emancipacije, kad bi bočica deterđenta bila češće gurnuta u muške ruke. Mislim da je i Pomikaki gore spomenula kako viđa žene koje su unatoč svim gore navedenim slobodama i dalje robovi - kućanstva. I ja ih viđam. Previše. I po meni je promašeno odricati se vlastite biologije u traženju ravnopravnosti i slobode, a istovremeno na sebe uzimati sve poslove. A čini mi se da je to naša trenutna stvarnost. Kad se žene riješe tih okova, onda bi moglo doći na red ovo što je trenutno vruća tema. A nekako mislim da tada ne bi ni bilo potrebe za tim.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Ja pitam danas baku, ona je imala sveukupno 5-toro djece, vise manje svako je dojila do 3, 5-4 god, znaci zena je 49 godiste.
> 
> Pitam ju jel dojila mozda vani kada su trazili, kaze ona meni da kaj sam ja luda, pa ona je radila, nije stizala po parkovima dojitiA onda je rekla da se to njima da lijepo objasniti, kao kada te pita bombon, lijepo kazes; nema sada dobit ces kuci


 :Laughing: Skrećem s teme, ali ne mogu odoljeti da ne napišem. Moja baka, koja je prije koji dan slavila 101. rođendan, je dojila dvoje djece, oba djeteta po nekoliko godina (u Zagrebu), normalno, svugdje. I ne pamti da je po tome bila nešto drugačija.

----------


## nanimira

Mi dojimo po 20ak minuta svakih cca 20ak minuta  :Smile:  I ne iscrpi me samo mi je nekad dosadno... I dojim svugdje, evo danas cijeli dan na vrtu, malo kopam,malo dojim i tako u krug... Ali,meni dojenje pruža izuzetan užitak i ponos jer sam nadišla početne probleme i NIKAD nisam bila tako ustrajna u nečemu pa je to vrlo vjerojatno dodati razlog.

----------


## mamitzi

osjećam generacijski jaz (koji je već spomenut), kristzg baka 49 godište - mlađa je od moje mame. 
meni se čini da od 2006 do 2011 kad sam dojila dvogodišnjake, ljudi se sve manje čude. ustvari kad dojite bebicu svima je slatko, a kad vodite dijete iz jaslica poželjno je zatvoriti vrata od zgrade i dojiti u parkiću.

----------


## Carmina406

Evo ja imam 29god,rekla bi za sebe da sam feministica,donekle. Najnormalnije mi je ukoliko mm i ja jednako radimo da jednako radimo i kuci medutim moj muz je Dalmatinac (hahaha) a moji svekiji sve ono kontra feminizma pa se ipak kod nas nade malo nesrazmjera,nije bas kucanstvo 50-50 al ajde nemogu se pozalit,moglo bi se reci da sam dobro i prosla s obzirom na gore navedenu situaciju

Borac sam,uvik sam u nekom klincu kad je pravda u pitanju bilo na poslu ili na kavi,nastradam cesto kao predvodnik krda,al neka,sve u radni staz....

Prije braka davala sam 200% u svoj posao,bila sam sretna kad bi vidila da napredujem,imponiralo me ostajati i duze na poslu jer sam "trazena",konacnim rezultatima bi se ponosila,nad greskama bi gorko plakala. Radila sam za drugoga toliko ds ni za sebe nebi vise

Onda sam se udala,dosla su djeca

Ostajati duze vise nemogu,jer i vrtic ima radno vrime

Onda sam "narasla" i shvatila da da sam ipak bijelo roblje,da nemam tolika prava kolika sam mislila bez obzira sto su moji rezultati na poslu jos uvijek premasivali moje kolege. Nisam ocito dobar primjer za mlade kolege jer odlazim s posla tocno na kraj radnog vremena,koristim pauzu za marendu i koristim svoj godisnji do zadnje minute

Zalosno jel tako? 

Moj zivotni san bi danas bio da sam kucanica s recimo poslom od pola radnog vremena,pa bi mm docekala topla vecera kad se vrati s posla jer uglavnom radi od 7-20,a ja pored svog posla 2-3 puta tj radim cijeli dan (kako bi se reklo,malo sastrane) ne zato jer smo radoholicari vec cisto da prezivimo

Vrtic mi drzavni ne odgovara zbog smjene pa placam privatni skuplje,sta reci na to. To je neka druga tema

Zivim u podstanarstvu jer se ne usudujemo dignuti kredit jer bi onda morali jos vise radit,kao da se vise od ovoga moze

I onda se ja pitam postoji li uopce feminizam u RH,postoje li uopce ljudska prava

Zar nije zalosno da ja zivim u nadi da me moj poslodavac na vrati na posao sad nakon porodiljnog pa cu imat jos godinu primanja na teret drzave,a jos cu ustedjeti cca1700 kn vrtica, 500tinjak kn goriva do posla mjesecno i bar 500kn marende i kave na poslu

Bar bi onda zivila za obitelj jos godinu dana,a ne za vikende kad smo vec oboje krepani...

Zalosno je...


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Uz ovo gore navedeno..pauza za dojenje bi mi priustila toliko prizeljkivani otkaz,da ne kazem podsmjeh  :Wink: 


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## seni

> Moj zivotni san bi danas bio da sam kucanica s recimo poslom od pola radnog vremena,pa bi mm docekala topla vecera kad se vrati s posla jer uglavnom radi od 7-20,a ja pored svog posla 2-3 puta tj radim cijeli dan (kako bi se reklo,malo sastrane) ne zato jer smo radoholicari vec cisto da prezivimo
> 
> ......
> 
> I onda se ja pitam postoji li uopce feminizam u RH,postoje li uopce ljudska prava
> .......
> 
> Bar bi onda zivila za obitelj jos godinu dana,a ne za vikende kad smo vec oboje krepani...
> 
> Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk


Carmina ja nisam sasvim razumijela, kakve veze ima feminizam i ljudska prava, s tvojim željama?
Misliš da nema ljudskih prava, zato jer tebi netko drugi, susjed, kolegica s posla, država, društvo, svemir, ne omogućava da ti radiš manje i kuhaš mužu topli večeru?
I kakve veze s feminizmom ili bilo čim osim tvojim osobnim izborom ima činjenica da si se priheftalo kako ti kažeš na poslu davala 200 posto, a sada manje?
Da li netko nama u demokracijama naređuje ili zabranjuje da donosimo osobne odluke? Naravno u okviru zakona.

Evo, moja prijateljica je jako kreativna i nadarena. Nikako joj ne uspijava da otvori dućan i posloži financijsku konstrukciju. Da li to "društvo" treba njoj kupiti prostor i plaćati sve troškove recimo prvih 5 godina.
Sto nije žalosno da ona ne može živjeti svoj san.

Evo ja bih recimo upisala još jedan doktorat, a rado bih još i studirala psihologiju i ekonomiju.
Ima li ovdje uopce ljudskih prava i feminizma, jer zamislite nitko nije spreman ni društvo, ni svemir, ni susjed, da me financira jos recimo 5 godina.
Ajde možda bih mogla muža nagovoriti, ali i on ima svoje snove, a i svoje dužnosti. Jer se pogađate već, to grozno društvo ne prelama da recimo dobije poslove za ured, plati stanarinu, suradnike..itd
To sve mora sam.
I inače nas je san, da nas oboje dočeka skuhana večera, oprani veš i sve ostalo, kad navečer dodemo s posla.
Ima li tu neka dobra duša da nam financira tu pomoć u kuci?
Jer je jako žalosno da mi ne možemo živjeti taj svoj san. A uopce ne tražimo puno.

----------


## seni

A i da ne zaboravim i moja kćer ima san.
Ona bi naime rado studirala na Oxfordu, Stanfordu ... Ili možda na ETH Zuerich.
E sad. Prvo će se morati jako potruditi da bude primljena.
A ako bude primljena onda ćemo se i ona i  mi jako, jako morati potruditi da to isfinanciramo.
I što sad?
Da li je to njen osobni projekt, ili bi to "društvo" ne samo trebalo taj njen projekt isfinancirati, nego uopće omogućiti, da se ona tamo upiše bez ikakvih i ispita i slicno. Koji su znamo stres, te vrlo često u koliziji s toplom večerom. Da li je to sad u ovom slučaju žalosno, ili je to njen život za koji ona snosi odgovornost.

Da li je bit:
evo a imam san! I što nije žalosno, da se drugi ne polome da mi taj san ostvare?

A svojih ću vas snova poštediti.  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

> Ja pitam danas baku, ona je imala sveukupno 5-toro djece, vise manje svako je dojila do 3, 5-4 god, znaci zena je 49 godiste.
> 
> Pitam ju jel dojila mozda vani kada su trazili, kaze ona meni da kaj sam ja luda, pa ona je radila, nije stizala po parkovima dojitiA onda je rekla da se to njima da lijepo objasniti, kao kada te pita bombon, lijepo kazes; nema sada dobit ces kuci


Tvoja baka? 49. godište? Postala je prabaka sa 51 godinom života? Stavljam upitnike jer mi račun nekako ne štima. Moguće je, ali poprilično nevjerojatno. No, neka novih generacija...

----------


## sasa

seni super postovi!

----------


## Carmina406

Kako nema feminizam veze sa mojim zeljama. Po meni itekako ima,pa bit je da smo ravnopravne i da imamo pravo izbora (u svemu) Za pocetak lakse ce moj muz nac posao jer nemora ostati trudan i rodit,nazalost to tako funkcionira i nece recimo njemu nitko zarolati ocima jer ima djecu pa ce mozda na bolovanje....a cula sam i takvih primjera

Mislim da je glupo ocekivati da se neke univerzalne sile pobrinu da ja primam placu a lezim kuci ko sveta krava,neznam odakle si uopce dosla do takvog zakljucka

..ali bar neke osnovne stvari da kod nas funkcioniraju moglo bi se onda pricati o nekoj ravnopravnosti 

Npr. da se postuju radno vrijeme i godisnji odmor,da se smjene vrtica prilagode itd

Tada bi mogli mozda o nekoj ravnopravnosti

I zasto je tebi glupo da ti je napr prijateljici nedostizno raditi ono sto zeli

A to sto bi ti doktorat jos jedan..hmmm Ja si nisam mogla financirat skolovanje pa sa 29 imam 11g radnom staza u prekrasnim smjenama pa sam ponekad malo i umorna 

Tvoja kci ako ce na Oxford ili nek dobro zagrije stolicu ili ti novcanik,nazalost pitanje je i kad zavrsi hoce li ovde imat posla  :Wink: 




Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

..ili tebi Seni smeta sto bi ja radila pola smjene ili ne uopce s obzirom da mm radi cili dan (pa da imam vremena priustit njemu da se odmori,da ima topli odmor,da mozemo kvalitetnije provodit vrijeme)

Ako ti je draze ja bi da imamo oboje "normalne" smjene pa bi bila prava zena,majka,kucanica al nazalost ne moze mi biti


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## KrisZg

> Tvoja baka? 49. godište? Postala je prabaka sa 51 godinom života? Stavljam upitnike jer mi račun nekako ne štima. Moguće je, ali poprilično nevjerojatno. No, neka novih generacija...


Negdje sam vec pisala, ja sam dijete tinedjera  :Smile: Mama me ostavila kada sam se rodila, ostala sam s bakom po tati. Baka je imala jako tesku pricu, kao klinka je silovana i roditelji su je prisili da se uda za tu bestiju, tek kada je prvi porasao uspjela ga je iz kuce istjerati. Odgojila je svojih 5 i mene 6. Svi smo danas manje vise uspjesni.Nadam se da cu sa svojima prekinuti taj zlokobni niz :Laughing:

----------


## seni

Mene carmina uopće ni apsolutno ne smeta, niti je to moj par postola, što bi ti radila ili ne radila.

Ja jedino ne razumijem što feminizam i društvo imaju s tvojom željom da radiš ovako ili ne radiš onako. i zašto bi oni bili krivi što ti ne možeš živjeti onako kako bi htjela.

Mislim da si potpuno promašila bit mog posta, te ga pokušavaš spustiti na neki osobni - piljarica nivo.

Meni, što se tvog života ili negog drugog života tiče, nema što biti krivo ili pravo.

Moje pitanje je vrlo jednostavno:
Da li je društvo i država odgovorna da nam ostvaruje sve naše snove ili je to najvećim djelom osobna odgovornost?

----------


## seni

> Kako nema feminizam veze sa mojim zeljama. Po meni itekako ima,pa bit je da smo ravnopravne i da imamo pravo izbora (u svemu).
> 
> Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk


Ne razumijem kakvo pravo izbora misliš?
Pravo izbora da ne radiš, jer si umorna i jer ti je teško.
To pravo imaš kao i svi drugi ljudi.
Jedino moraš naći financijsku konstrukciju koja će ti to omogućiti.

----------


## Carmina406

Ne,naravno da sam odgovorna za svoj zivot i zivote moje djece. Ocito se nismo dobro razumjele

Piljarica nivo-to ne razumin,molim prijevod,a i netreba

Trebalo bi biti dovoljno da dvoje zdravih,mladih,stalno zaposlenih ljudi mogu sa svoje dvi prosjecne place prehranjivati obitelj,to bi trebalo biti tako,ali kod nas tu je podstsnarstvo kao dodatni trosak zbog kojeg recimo mm mora raditi dodatno (eto,placamo taj ceh jer bi mi rado bili samostalni i tako to,luksuz neki) A posto su nam smjene na poslu kako kome padne na pamet onda moramo placati i vrtic dodatno,sta zahtjeva i od mene da radim dodatno

Posao od pola radnog vrimena,hmmm,tu di ja zivim ga nema..znaci ili radi ovako ili nikako,a od nikako se prezivit ne moze

Predlozila sam mm da on uzme porodiljni jer bi nam bilo vece primanje u tom slucaju,ali po isteku bi vjerovatno ostao bez posla. A ja posto bi koristila pauzu za dojenje,uskoro bi otkaz docekao i mene

Znam da to nije po zakonu,al tako je u zivotu

Vidis,mene dodatni doktorat ne brine,a mm upravo zavrsava skolu za struku u kojoj ima vec 15god radnog iskustva u knjizici

Lipo nam pise u slovu zakona na sta sve imamo prava,al u praksi je ocito da ih bas i nemamo

Nije mi drzava duzna ostvariti moje snove,ali mi je duzna recimo omoguciti Jaslice u smjenama za pocetak,za ostalo cu se sama pobrinuti  :Smile: 


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carmina406

Oprosti Sani,mozda sam ja promasila i oduzila,za to se ispricavam ako je tako

Dojiti u javnosti moze svatko,ali recimo na poslu je druga prica,kako za dojenje,tako i za bolovanje za djecu itd 

Lijep pozdrav


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

> osjećam generacijski jaz (koji je već spomenut), kristzg baka 49 godište - mlađa je od moje mame. 
> meni se čini da od 2006 do 2011 kad sam dojila dvogodišnjake, ljudi se sve manje čude. ustvari kad dojite bebicu svima je slatko, a kad vodite dijete iz jaslica poželjno je zatvoriti vrata od zgrade i dojiti u parkiću.


E, fakat, generacijski jaz...

Ont. nije bilo šanse da ja svoje klince dojim vani - ne zbog mene, nego zbog NJIH - to je zvjeralo na sve strane, sve je bilo zanimljivije... Rješenje - pelena ili marama, pokrila bih njih i sebe, ne zbog sebe, nego da oni imaju svoj mir. Funkcioniralo je, ali samo u slučaju hude sile, npr. višesatnog čekanja kod pedijatra, to je bila klasika, ali nije mi baš bilo drago dojiti u javnosti baš zato jer su klinci bili nemirni pa sam to izbjegavala. Mišljenje drugih ljudi i njihovi pogledi uopće me nisu zanimali. I kad bolje razmislim, moj mlađi je krenuo u jaslice s godinu dana - mislim da ga nikada, ali baš nikada nisam dojila u jaslicama - to mu je bila "priča za laku noć" do druge godine i u drugo doba dana jednostavno nije tražio. Koliko su moji postupci tome doprinijeli nemam pojma...

----------


## flopica

> A svojih ću vas snova poštediti.


nemoj, baš ih želimo čuti  :Smile: 
jako lijepo pišeš

----------


## flopica

> Moje pitanje je vrlo jednostavno:
> Da li je društvo i država odgovorna da nam ostvaruje sve naše snove ili je to najvećim djelom osobna odgovornost?


društvo nije odgovorno za ispunjenje svih naših želja i snova i sigurno je najvećim dijelom naša stvar kako ćemo "uperiti"
međutim, država ipak djelomično i snosi odgovornost za našu sreću
ako u državi ništa nije onako kako bi trebalo biti i ako si strašno demotiviran i ako usprkos svojim ambicijama i potencijalima i sanjama ne možeš naići ni na jedna otključana vrata- hm...
da, država bi mogla biti odgovorna za takvu nepoticajnu  okolinu

----------


## flopica

i nije svima rješenje otići negdje za svojim komadićkom sreće
jer su već ostvarili neke životne uvjete tu gdje jesu, što ne znači da moraju onda biti kuš jer su eto tako izabrali

odoh ja sad u jagode, ali nešto sam malko na ovoj temi zadnjih dana, onako sama sa sobom pa se ventiliram, iskreno

----------


## Carmina406

Hvala ti Flopice jer bas si rekla tocno onako kako sam i ja razmisljala,hvala od srca

I meni je uzitak citati Seni,bez obzira sto se nismo bas "nasle"


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## seni

Ma Carmina, meni je žao ako si i ti i moj post razumjela osobno. On je napisan u malo ironičnom tonu.
Razumijem ja iz ovog tvog zadnjeg posta sto želiš reći i tvoju  situaciju da se čovjek osjeća loše, da jedva preživljava, a radi.
No ja mislim da to nema veze sa feminizmom, nego sa stanjem u državi koje je očajno. A uzroci zašto je očajno ne leže ni najmanje u feminizmu.

Doktorat i Oxford  :Grin:  su stilske figure baš tako izabrane i upotrebljene s ciljem da se naglasi pitanje u kojoj mjeri društvo treba, mora ispunjavati individualne snove. 
Da sam napisala, evo ja bih htjela svako popodne sa svojom kćeri peći kolače  :Grin: , pretpostavljam da bi većina rekla - naravno, naravno, kakvo grozno društvo i vrijeme u kojem živimo.

No kad kažeš doktorat, ili put oko svijeta, ili nešto slično, onda je poanta jasnija.

----------


## Carmina406

O putovanjima necu,to mi je bolna tocka,al srecom ostale su uspomene i hrpa starih fotografija......mozda jednom bude moguce opet

Ont-mislim da smo se sad skuzile,jos samo jedno da ispravim

Feminizam mi definitivno nije kriv za "situaciju" vec mislim da su Feminizam,demokracija i mnogo toga jos u ovoj banani od drzave manje prisutni nego Sredozemna medvjedica

 :Smile:  pozz 

Idem smislit sta cu kuhat sutra




Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## mamina maza

Najbolji odgovor na ovu temu. Potrazite na youtube americki i engleski link breastfeeding at 8. Cijela reportaza o tome kako sve vise americkih i engleskih majki doje djecu do njihove 5 cak i do 8 godine. Ima reportaza i o majci u UK koja jos doji 8god kcer i 12god kcer! Zanimljiv je intreview koja su ta djeca dala opisujuci iskustvo dojenja i sta majcina cika njima predstavlja i kako je dozivljavaju!!

----------


## pomikaki

> Ovo je istina. Samo, bočica adaptiranog mlijeka bi manje trebala biti sredstvo ženske emancipacije, kad bi bočica deterđenta bila češće gurnuta u muške ruke. Mislim da je i Pomikaki gore spomenula kako viđa žene koje su unatoč svim gore navedenim slobodama i dalje robovi - kućanstva. I ja ih viđam. Previše. I po meni je promašeno odricati se vlastite biologije u traženju ravnopravnosti i slobode, a istovremeno na sebe uzimati sve poslove. A čini mi se da je to naša trenutna stvarnost. Kad se žene riješe tih okova, onda bi moglo doći na red ovo što je trenutno vruća tema. A nekako mislim da tada ne bi ni bilo potrebe za tim.


slažem se sa zaključkom u zadnjih par rečenica posta, dobro sročeno

na ovu temu, dobro me nasmijao ovaj članak - http://libela.org/sa-stavom/4682-to-...miniranog-oca/ otac na porodiljnom i predrasude s kojima se susreće 
genijalna opažanja, s područja SAD-a ali sasvim razumljiva i za nas

----------


## pomikaki

> Vedrana je samo upozorila na neke cinjenice, a to je da pojedine majke odgajaju male tiranine kojima sve dozvole, i zajedno s njima teroriziraju ljude oko sebe. ujedno su izmucene i iscrpljene, hodaju u ofucanim trenirkama i masnim kosama, jer se od djeteta jednostavno nema vremena ni na wc. No, kaze se da su svi savrseni roditelji dok ne dobiju vlastitu djecu. 
> A sto se dojenja u javnosti tice: nedavno je frendica izvadila dojku za stolom u restoranu i pocela dojiti. Nastao je samo muk.
> Ja bi bila inace zadnja osoba da nesto kazem na tu temu, tj protiv. No ipak je to gola dojka zene, i na kraju krajeva nehigijenski je dirati bradavicu neopranim rukama (sad govorim o dojenju na javnim mjestima). wtf?!


Epilog na temu  :Smile:  http://thestir.cafemom.com/baby/1721..._are_important 
evo naličja ove priče, gdje se možemo zapitati i o higijeni a i o emocijama dojilje.
Na kraju je ženi zbilja lakše ostati doma i ne družiti se na javnim mjestima dok doji ili preći na adaptirano...

----------


## cvijeta73

pomikaki, to je luda amerika.  :Grin: 
u nas je ipak, bar za sad, drugačije. ne znam niti jednu ženu koja je išla u javni zahod dojiti  :Undecided:

----------


## pomikaki

Ja mislim da sam ja to izvela samo jednom, kad je restoran bio krcat, pa mi je bilo neugodno. Inače sam čak znala otići sama na kavu da imam gdje sjesti dok dojim. 
Možda da provedemo anketu  :Smile: 
U svakom slučaju, žena ovdje piše da je nastao muk zbog dojenja u restoranu - ja sam jako "prirodna" ali bih u takvoj situaciji izabrala zahod. Pa eto.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja mislim da sam ja to izvela samo jednom, kad je restoran bio krcat, pa mi je bilo neugodno. Inače sam čak znala otići sama na kavu da imam gdje sjesti dok dojim. 
> Možda da provedemo anketu 
> U svakom slučaju, žena ovdje piše da je nastao muk zbog dojenja u restoranu - ja sam jako "prirodna" ali bih u takvoj situaciji izabrala zahod. Pa eto.


U javnom zahodu nikada, u restoranu nikada... ali jesam dojila u čekaonici kod pedijatra i užasno sam se loše osjećala baš zbog tog osjećaja da je sve okolo prljavo, odnosno ne toliko prljavo (jer čiste i dezinficiraju) nego puno klica. Zbog toga baš nisam bila oduševljeni pristalica dojenja vani, pogotovo sitnih bebača prije početka dohrane - ne možeš osigurati minimum higijenskih uvjeta kao što je pranje ruku. Uffff... A javne zahode izbjegavam uvijek i u svakom slučaju, čak i za obavljanje toga čemu su namijenjeni.

----------


## vertex

Ako su mi ruke dovoljno čiste da bebu vodim u šetnju, nosim, brišem ako bljucne...dovoljno su čiste i da je podojim.
Ja sam puno dojila vani drugo dvoje djece. Najstarijeg nisam, jer je puno rjeđe jeo, a vani uopće nije mislio o jelu, samo o onome što vidi i čuje oko sebe.
A najzabavnije je bilo s konobarima na kavama. Na kraju sam postala uviđavnija, pričekala bih da konobar barem uzme narudžbu, a po mogućnosti i donese piće, jer su redovito bili zbunjeni, a vidjelo se da žele bit korektnii redom su bili ljubazni. Nisu znali je li nepristojno ako gledaju u mene dok uzimaju narudžbu, ili je nepristojno da gledaju  :lool:

----------


## vikki

> Ako su mi ruke dovoljno čiste da bebu vodim u šetnju, nosim, brišem ako bljucne...dovoljno su čiste i da je podojim.
> Ja sam puno dojila vani drugo dvoje djece. Najstarijeg nisam, jer je puno rjeđe jeo, a vani uopće nije mislio o jelu, samo o onome što vidi i čuje oko sebe.
> A najzabavnije je bilo s konobarima na kavama. Na kraju sam postala uviđavnija, pričekala bih da konobar barem uzme narudžbu, a po mogućnosti i donese piće, jer su redovito bili zbunjeni, a vidjelo se da žele bit korektnii redom su bili ljubazni. Nisu znali je li nepristojno ako gledaju u mene dok uzimaju narudžbu, ili je nepristojno da gledaju


Ovako i kod mene. S tim da mi nije palo na pamet da bih mogla imati obzira prema konobarima, tj. mislim da su valjda vidjeli dosad ženu koja doji.
I moram priznati da mi ne bi palo na pamet otići sjesti na wc, no ja nemam baš srama u javnosti što se toga tiče, ako sam pola života mogla provesti u toplesu na plaži, mogu valjda i dojiti.

----------


## Riječanka

u pravilu su ljudi zbunjeni ili pozitivno reagiraju na dojenje u javnosti dok su djeca "prihvatljivo" mala, kasnije reakcije od zbunjenosti idu ka iznenađenju jer je, eto, dijete toliko veliko a još doji, pa me iskustvo navelo na to da dojenje starije djece u javnosti ipak svedem samo na ono kada je nužno (što u pravilu ipak nije). i oni to prihvaćaju, zato sada Zmajica, kada joj dođe, uredno svima objasni da bi sada išla kući jer bi cicala, a to može samo kući. a kako smo ukinuli noćno dojenje, tome doda još i "samo po cuncu". Cunce je, naravno, sunce i suprotno je od "mraka" kada više ne doji. probudi se po noći i ja samo kažem da je mrak, uredno nešto zabrunda ali se samo ponovo spusti u krevetić i zaspi, a ujutro imam buđenje: "Mama, cunce je, ajmo!". A kada nas mrak uhvati vani, zabrinuta je jer ne zna hoće li na vrijeme stići kući da još stigne jedan đir odraditi - jučer smo došle kasno iz parka i kaže tati: znaš, sad je mjak ali ću ipak malo cicati, sva užurbana i ponosna jer je uspjela to ispregovarati samnom. Ma, dojenje starije djece je jedan potpuno drugačiji nivo, zapravo više uživam u tome kad su stariji jer jasno i glasno znaju objasniti koliko im to znači.

----------


## Zuska

Mi dojile 15 mjeseci svuda i često. Kako je bila u nosiljci, bilo mi je najnormalnije da je zakačena na sisu dok šetam, srećem ljude i pričam s njima... Dojile smo u parku, na terasi kafića, plaži, kod pedijatrice, ma nema gdje nismo. I uvijek sam polazila od toga, radimo nešto najprirodnije, kome smeta, neka okrene glavu. A za eventualne komentare, imala sam spreman odgovor  :Smile: 

Nego, ne razumijem o kakvoj je higijeni riječ? Pa ne diram ništa, samo otkopčam grudnjak i ona se prišteka  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

> ako sam pola života mogla provesti u toplesu na plaži, mogu valjda i dojiti.


potpis, zapravo više od pol života  :Smile:

----------


## vertex

Riječanka, i kod mene je bilo slično. Više nije bilo stvarno važno da sisa vani, pa iako mislim da bi ljudima trebalo biti sasvim normalno da vide veće dijete koje sisa, ukinula sam dojenje van kuće.

----------


## bella77

Nikad nisam uspjela dojiti u nosiljci, a nije da nisam pokušavala. Uh, to bi me spasilo jer sam dosta nosala prvih 3 mjeseca i kad bi htio cicu, ja nisam imala druge, nego izvaditi ga van iz nosiljke i prištekati. A bila zima...
Da, i meni nije jasan taj koncept higijene, ne diram ni cicu (možda, ali bradavicu sigurno ne), ni bebu po licu. 
Jednom sam dojila u domu zdravlja na hodniku, jer je morao raditi urin, a nikako da se popiški. Nisam baš razmišljala kako ljudi reagiraju, bilo mi je bitno napraviti pretragu. Higijena mi isto nije bila tema razmišljanja...

----------


## pomikaki

Pretpostavljam da sam dojila i u čekaonici kod pedijatrice, sad su mi neki detalji magloviti  :škartoc:  
ali nije me brinula higijena (tek kasnije kad je bila veća pa hodala po čekaonici i stavljala u usta igračke koje su tamo bile na raspolaganju, tako smo znali ići zbog sumnje na konjuktivitis a vratiti se s virozom i šmrkljima)
niti u wc-u mi nije palo na pamet da će se dijete zaraziti, pa nisam je stavila na pod ili na wc-školjku, ništa nije dirala osim cice
ali da smrdi i da je neudobno, jest 
ma i to mi je maglovito, zapravo
inače sam i ja dojila po restoranima i klupicama, nisam bila nešto puno stidljiva, bilo je - sila ne pita  :Smile: 

ali činjenica je da ljudima u prosjeku više smeta vidjeti ženu koja doji, nego ženu u toplesu na plaži ili reklamu s elementima pornografije, a to je jednostavno glupo - u Americi su samo više izraženi ekstremi, od puritanaca do alternativaca, mi to sve nekako potiho i u rukavicama.

Sad se pojavila neka žena u americi, Sharon Spink - i fotkala se kako doji petogodišnje dijete. Naravno, digla se velika uzbuna (još jednom  :Rolling Eyes:  ) i između ostalog našlo se komentara gdje se tvrdi da je to već seksualno zlostavljanje djeteta.
E pa i ja sam dojila dijete od pet godina, ali se ni mrtva ne bih slikala za novine u toj pozi, niti davala izjave medije. A komentari bi vjerojatno bili slični i ovdje.

----------

